# Knitting Tea Party, 2nd June 2017



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As most of us reading this will be well aware, our usual host, Sam has been in hospital, and now, although discharged, and home again, he has asked not to have the worry of starting the Tea Party, for at least a couple of weeks.
I am sure all of us are keeping Sam and his family in our prayers and thoughts. 
Sam we need you to look after yourself, and be back in the pink, as you put it.
Since I wrote the above, I had a note from Sam saying he was feeling better some. And now he has come online, so I think there has been a collective sigh of relief.
At the end of this new week there will be a gathering in Defiance known as the Knitapaloosa or KAP. This has been happening for a number of years now, and is an opportunity for socialising, learning, and discovering the delights of Defiance and surrounding parts. I gather food and wine are high on the list. As well as Crafts and sharing individual skills.

No way can I compare with Sam, in providing recipes- this week I thought I would share a few projects- some I have completed, others on the bucket list.
Also a few of my favourite designers, that I would like to share with you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 26th May, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-471903-1.html

*Pammie* is back from her two weeks away.

*Bonnie* was called back for another Mammogram - was told at the repeat mammogram that nothing to worry about and *Sorlenna's* recent mammogram was also negative.

*Sam* posted last Sunday to say he was home, and he posted again today to say that he is hopefully on an upswing although he still doesn't have much energy. He has been drinking a lot of milk and is managing to keep food down.

*Bubba Love* booked for reconstruction surgery July 11 after her surgery for breast cancer. Her sister has been in hospital - heart problems which started during a colonoscopy for bleeding from the bowel. The bleeding is not seen as an issue but she continues to have major issues with her heart.

*Poledra* and Marla have had a change in their plans for getting to KAP. They had been going to visit Marla's mother but Marla's sister has broken her leg and so her mother will be tied up with helping her.

Bonnie and Gwen heard from *Bulldog* whose last back surgery was terrible but with physio she is starting to get around again. Jim (DH) is also unwell. Keeping busy and not getting onto the computer often. Crocheting and quilting and filling her time as she attempts to destash.

*Cashmeregma's* DB who was in hospital is now doing much better. But another one is now in for surgery after having some wood go into his arm including tendon damage. Her DSs and DILs are coming for a visit soon.

The father of *SugarSugar's* sons GF had a massive heart attack and died at only 67. A man who worked in the office where she volunteers also died this week. And a friend of *Fan's* DH also passed away suddenly though he was unwell and in his late 80s.

*Lurker* has an appointment with the orthopaedic team in a couple of weeks and *Tami* has an appointment to see a neurologist in July to check out the shaking and the balance issues which while being less are still present.

Photos
2 - *Lurker* - Blarney Castle, Ireland
4 - *Pacer* - Matthew's bulldog drawing
4 - *Bonnie* - Poppet
5 - *Dreamweaver* - Family heading to U2 concert
5 - *Kate* - Caitlin & Isla
11 - *Tami* - Bag
14 - *Pacer* - Matthew's wedding gift drawing
15 - *Pacer* - Flowers & lighting at the wedding
16 - *BubbaLove* - Fox blanket / Whale blanket
20 - *Gwen* - Cat hat
31 - *Kehinkle* - Tea cosy
35 - *Bonnie* - Quilt/Bleeding heart plant/Bonnie,DS & DGKs
38 - *Kehinkle* - Armed Forces/Memorial/Veterans' Days
39 - *Swedenme* - Lemon cucumbers
40 - *Busyworkerbee* - Blanket
48 - *Darowil* - 10 stitch blanket
49 - *Bonnie* - Crib quilt
53 - *Sassafras* - Socks
56 - *Swedenme* - Baby jacket, dress & shoes
60 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet coasters
61 - *Lurker* - DB at former home in Scotland/View from house
61 - *Kehinkle* - Tea cosy / Crochet flower square
62 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt for DD / Quilt made by DGGM
62 - *Fan* - Quilts
64 - *Fan* - Baby quilts
65 - *NanaCaren* - Healing light
69 - *Lurker* - Bessie's cottage
83 - *Lurker* - Beach on North Uist, Scotland
83 - *Kehinkle* - Wineries
86 - *Rookie* - Needle testing station
88 - *Bonnie* - Trollius & Lilacs
90 - *Lurker* - North Uist croft & beach
95 - *Swedenme* - Ruswarp
99 - *Swedenme* - Jemima Puddleduck
100 - *Gwen* - All-in-one bear
101 - *Machriste* - Part of living room at DD's lake home

CRAFTS
26 - *BubbaLove* - Whale baby blanket pattern (link)
36 - *Bonnie* - Vallmo socks (link)
70 - *Dreamweaver* - Frog eye magnifier (link)
101 - *Rookie* - Handmade craft projects (link)

OTHERS
35 - *Rookie* - Chicago maps (link)
40 - *Darowil* - Queen's official birthdays (link)
43 - *Bonnie* - Cucumber seeds (link)
49 - *Darowil* - Facts about Adelaide (link)
68 - *Rookie* - Wineries along L Michigan shoreline (link)
85 - *Bonnie* - Wolf Parkinson White Syndrome (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had one recipe that I was hoping to post, it is coming up as a download, but also was over the ten attachment limit. I make it once a week now- it is easy as, and absolutely scrumptious (in my opinion).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you ladies for starting this new Tea party. Lovely pictures Julie and the recipe sounds delicious and easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you ladies for starting this new Tea party. Lovely pictures Julie and the recipe sounds delicious and easy.


Thank you Mary! And to Kate for locating the topic and getting the summaries attached!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


That is so good to hear, Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie for a delightful opening. I LOVE the Layer Cloche pattern. How I would like to knit that one especially. I've never heard of some of the magazines & books you pulled these from. I'll have to check at our library and see if they have any of them.


Lurker 2 said:


> As most of us reading this will be well aware, our usual host, Sam has been in hospital, and now, although discharged, and home again, he has asked not to have the worry of starting the Tea Party, for at least a couple of weeks.
> I am sure all of us are keeping Sam and his family in our prayers and thoughts.
> Sam we need you to look after yourself, and be back in the pink, as you put it.
> Since I wrote the above, I had a note from Sam saying he was feeling better some. And now he has come online, so I think there has been a collective sigh of relief.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good that you are keeping some food down now Sam. Just prepare to be waited on and pampered during the KAP.
Also sending you a PM.


thewren said:


> i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, ladies, for getting things started--I nearly forgot it was Friday!

I was looking at some designs by Kim Hargreaves just yesterday on Ravelry. What beautiful work. And all the knitting is stunning that you posted, Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also a big thank you to Kate and Darowil for the summary.

You know, we would be in a pickle if it were not for you 3 ladies being able to help out Sam when there is a need. Three cheers for each of you!

Machriste, re the photo of your DD's livingroom at her lake house: GORGEOUS! Such a warm and inviting room.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love looking at projects.
Margaret, thank you for summary.
Almost packed! Except for lunch tomorrow. But will get ingredients for salad together and boil an egg.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Julie for your interesting start , some lovely patterns there , like Gwen I particularly like the clothe hat one , was it an easy knit and are they all your books , 
Nothing much to say from this house this week thank goodness , boring and nothing eventful suits me fine . Have been having some lovely weather so spending sometime gardening . Vegetables are all sprouting although something has been nibbling on one small container growing lettuce . Husband said he's not bothered as long as they leave the raised bed ones alone. Thought we were actually going to get some rain today as it started this morning but it barely coloured the drive . Can see cracks appearing in the lawn as the ground is so dry .


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting photos. Now, is there a difference between a Gansey and a Guernsey? I have wondered, but have never seen the answer. I love what appears to be a white jacket knit double moss stitch. It is similar to something I wore some years ago. So glad that our good friend, Sam, is well enough to be at home and wonder if the doctor ever had a diagnosis. Do hope he will be able to eat everything very soon. He doesn't need to lose anymore weight. Everyone, take care and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie for a delightful opening. I LOVE the Layer Cloche pattern. How I would like to knit that one especially. I've never heard of some of the magazines & books you pulled these from. I'll have to check at our library and see if they have any of them.


I could scan it and email it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Great opening Julie. Thanks for standing in for Sam and thank you Kate and Margaret for the summaries.
I like the look of that recipe Julie, may have to try that sometime soon.
Sam, great to see you posting, glad you're still around!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Great opening Julie. Thanks for standing in for Sam and thank you Kate and Margaret for the summaries.
I like the look of that recipe Julie, may have to try that sometime soon.
Sam, great to see you posting, glad you're still around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, ladies, for getting things started--I nearly forgot it was Friday!
> 
> I was looking at some designs by Kim Hargreaves just yesterday on Ravelry. What beautiful work. And all the knitting is stunning that you posted, Julie.


Thank you, Sorlenna- and what's more Kim Hargreaves is an expat New Zealander! I love her designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also a big thank you to Kate and Darowil for the summary.
> 
> You know, we would be in a pickle if it were not for you 3 ladies being able to help out Sam when there is a need. Three cheers for each of you!
> 
> Machriste, re the photo of your DD's livingroom at her lake house: GORGEOUS! Such a warm and inviting room.


Kate and Margaret are the stalwarts, doing it week in week out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love looking at projects.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Almost packed! Except for lunch tomorrow. But will get ingredients for salad together and boil an egg.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie for your interesting start , some lovely patterns there , like Gwen I particularly like the clothe hat one , was it an easy knit and are they all your books ,
> Nothing much to say from this house this week thank goodness , boring and nothing eventful suits me fine . Have been having some lovely weather so spending sometime gardening . Vegetables are all sprouting although something has been nibbling on one small container growing lettuce . Husband said he's not bothered as long as they leave the raised bed ones alone. Thought we were actually going to get some rain today as it started this morning but it barely coloured the drive . Can see cracks appearing in the lawn as the ground is so dry .


The cloche hat was not exceptionally hard, provided you did follow closely the instructions.(I am inclined to think I know better). It's an awkward size to scan, but I think I can do that without breaching copyright. I need to rest, now, but will get onto it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


Good to get some rest. Nice to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful knitting photos. Now, is there a difference between a Gansey and a Guernsey? I have wondered, but have never seen the answer. I love what appears to be a white jacket knit double moss stitch. It is similar to something I wore some years ago. So glad that our good friend, Sam, is well enough to be at home and wonder if the doctor ever had a diagnosis. Do hope he will be able to eat everything very soon. He doesn't need to lose anymore weight. Everyone, take care and have a lovely weekend.


Guernseys are known as Ganseys through Scotland- it may be dialectal. Someone I was reading recently thought she could tell them apart, but I failed to note what she thought distinguished the two!
The double Moss Jacket had me nearly tearing my hair out- I would not recommend it for even an Intermediate knitter, I think you need to be quite advanced to tackle it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great opening Julie. Thanks for standing in for Sam and thank you Kate and Margaret for the summaries.
> I like the look of that recipe Julie, may have to try that sometime soon.
> Sam, great to see you posting, glad you're still around!


Thank you, Angela! 
The fish recipe is supremely easy and delicious.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, a wonderful start to the new teaparty ladies. Plenty of fabulous designs to tempt.
Love the recipe Julie, that's a good one, I think even Mr Fussy might enjoy that. 
Just taking a break in between doing my domestic Godess routine, whilst himself is off car racing. He requests a roast lamb dinner, and rice pudding dessert as winter is definitely here. It's good that he has a boys only hobby, which he enjoys and I can indulge in my hobbies without interruption.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just stopping in. (Big wave)

Sam glad to hear you are getting better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernseys are known as Ganseys through Scotland- it may be dialectal. Someone I was reading recently thought she could tell them apart, but I failed to note what she thought distinguished the two!
> The double Moss Jacket had me nearly tearing my hair out- I would not recommend it for even an Intermediate knitter, I think you need to be quite advanced to tackle it.


But of course the double moss was the one that got my attention most! I thought it would be absolutely perfect for a fall/winter wedding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course the double moss was the one that got my attention most! I thought it would be absolutely perfect for a fall/winter wedding.


It is lovely, and would be super for such an occasion. I made an absolutely fundamental error with it- had in total nearly five batch numbers- I think it was- but at least I got the colour shifts to look as if it was part of the plan!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.

I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.

I was checked for osteo arthritis, (have a mild amount of it), rheumatoid arth. (thank heavens I don't have it, Fibermyalgia and 3 other causes of such dreadful pain. I have been on the statin for years, and just never thought of it as the cause. In the move to the Island, I didn't pay much attention and with the new doctor he never realized I was on Zocor (simvastatin).

Julie, thanks for opening. I agree that Kate and Darowil do such a good job week after week too.

For the first time in 4 years I am walking around without exhaustion, have had no attacks and it is like I am myself again. We walk the sportsplex track 3 times a week and I wander around the saturday street sale with Pat now. 

********
enough of that. It is nice to read last week's tea party and the start of this one. I hope to come back more often. It is so nice to see so many of my friends. I am glad things are looking up for many of you and I have all of you in my thoughts.

I am crocheting and knitting with our Seniors center craft group and enjoying it very much. 

Talk to you all later. Nice to hear from the old timers and I am SO GLAD that Sam is feeling a bit better. I hope you all have a great time at the KAP and will be thinking of you all. Shirley


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As most of us reading this will be well aware, our usual host, Sam has been in hospital, and now, although discharged, and home again, he has asked not to have the worry of starting the Tea Party, for at least a couple of weeks.
> I am sure all of us are keeping Sam and his family in our prayers and thoughts.
> Sam we need you to look after yourself, and be back in the pink, as you put it.
> Since I wrote the above, I had a note from Sam saying he was feeling better some. And now he has come online, so I think there has been a collective sigh of relief.
> ...


Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam! You do a fine job! No need to compare yourself to him. Thank you for sharing some of your favorites.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mary! And to Kate for locating the topic and getting the summaries attached!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also a big thank you to Kate and Darowil for the summary.
> 
> You know, we would be in a pickle if it were not for you 3 ladies being able to help out Sam when there is a need. Three cheers for each of you!
> 
> Machriste, re the photo of your DD's livingroom at her lake house: GORGEOUS! Such a warm and inviting room.


Well said Gwen!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so happy for you that you are feeling so good! I will mention this to DH who is on statins.
Flytyin, what a lovely cake and know you will enjoy gift certificate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Hello Shirley! I am glad to hear that you are now pain free. I am another who can't take statins. The pain begins after taking them for about 35 days. Just long enough to start a refill on the prescription. Of course the pain couldn't start before I paid for the refill! I look forward to seeing you join us more often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


Congratulations on your retirement!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


Rest up Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


Beautiful!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the start of a new week Julie, Kate and Margaret. I don't think I will have a day off before I arrive at Kap. I am thankful to those who are organizing and getting everything together for our wonderful get together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you, Shirley! And a thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam! You do a fine job! No need to compare yourself to him. Thank you for sharing some of your favorites.


Thank you Tami, I am glad you liked what I had to offer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


It really is the end of an era! When one retires, especially when one has worked as hard for as long as you have. Glad you enjoyed the opening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of a new week Julie, Kate and Margaret. I don't think I will have a day off before I arrive at Kap. I am thankful to those who are organizing and getting everything together for our wonderful get together.


Have a great week, Mary, despite no days off- and do enjoy the KAP.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.

Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....

Last Friday night I was sitting watching movies with hubby and crocheting when I heard a weird sound come from my shoulder, sounded kinda like when you crack your knuckles. There was no pain, it just felt... weird. No issues Saturday that I remember. Sunday I woke up and by bicep was killing me, felt all cramped up. Took ibuprofen and Tylenol which did nothing. Was in tears throughout church. Went to a convenient care clinic and got a prescription for some muscle relaxers. During the exam, she touched my bicep tendon and I about jumped out of my skin.
Called doctor's office on Tuesday morning, he just said that he would take a look at it when I do my therapy on this coming Tuesday. In the meantime, most of the pain is gone, but it really doesn't feel right. It feels like it is shifting out of place and too loose. 
Still planning on being at KAP though, will only be there one night, getting there about noon Friday and leaving late Saturday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had one recipe that I was hoping to post, it is coming up as a download, but also was over the ten attachment limit. I make it once a week now- it is easy as, and absolutely scrumptious (in my opinion).


Thanks for starting us off Julie- won't be doing this recipe!
I found my Robin Hood Bay pattern recently. Maybe will find time after August. Have another exhibition this time related to children's books so for the next couple of months most of my knitting will be for this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I sure would love to be there with you all. It is great that it continues every year! life long friendships.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie for your interesting start , some lovely patterns there , like Gwen I particularly like the clothe hat one , was it an easy knit and are they all your books ,
> Nothing much to say from this house this week thank goodness , boring and nothing eventful suits me fine . Have been having some lovely weather so spending sometime gardening . Vegetables are all sprouting although something has been nibbling on one small container growing lettuce . Husband said he's not bothered as long as they leave the raised bed ones alone. Thought we were actually going to get some rain today as it started this morning but it barely coloured the drive . Can see cracks appearing in the lawn as the ground is so dry .


Well it sure rained somewhere- the cricket match between Australia and NZ (Champions trophy in UK) resulted in a draw because of rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


We're looking forward to meeting you in person.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a wonderful start to the new teaparty ladies. Plenty of fabulous designs to tempt.
> Love the recipe Julie, that's a good one, I think even Mr Fussy might enjoy that.
> Just taking a break in between doing my domestic Godess routine, whilst himself is off car racing. He requests a roast lamb dinner, and rice pudding dessert as winter is definitely here. It's good that he has a boys only hobby, which he enjoys and I can indulge in my hobbies without interruption.


Rice pudding sounds nice too! Trouble is a leave tomorrow so if I do too much I will need to bring it home somehow (or leave it for the brother taking over from me).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Those Satins really do have some side effects. Mum got really depressed on one. I happened to be studying up on medications at the time and saw that. Rang Mum-unlike you Shirley she waited till she saw the doctor to get his OK. And the depression disappeared. As Mum said she doesn't get depressed like that despite everything she has gone through.

Forgot to say good that you are feeling so much better. Maybe you will be able to join us more often now you feel so much better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


That was nice of them. So what re you planning to do with your extra time- if you don't fill it up with locums?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami, I am glad you liked what I had to offer!


You always have something good to offer, whether it is a comment or filling in for Sam Kate or Margaret.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You always have something good to offer, whether it is a comment or filling in for Sam Kate or Margaret.


It sure is a big help knowing that Julie is there to help out when we can't do it for any reason.

And now I am heading out to get petrol and a few other things now that I am caught up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again and even better that you've solved the pain problem at last.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations on your retirement!


Thank you. I hope that I can not be bored..but with my house in such need of cleaning and organizing, I expect that will take a year or so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your son on his graduation! Hope he can get his license soon. And a job.

Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hope is nothing serious.

Can't wait to meet you in person at KAP!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to your son on his graduation! Hope he can get his license soon. And a job.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hope is nothing serious.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you in person at KAP!


I'm really hoping it's nothing bad, I'm supposed to be going back to work in a little over two weeks. But, I certainly can't see working the way it is right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'm really hoping it's nothing bad, I'm supposed to be going back to work in a little over two weeks. But, I certainly can't see working the way it is right now.


Hope it's easily resolved, but I'm surprised he didn't want to see you ASAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for stepping in for Sam & letting him recouperate this week. Lovely ganseys, I particularly like the second one & the Shetland lace us so beautiful 
Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shirley, great to see you and I'm so glad your pain is resolved!

Nikki, sorry you've had a set back--hope it's nothing major.

I hope you all have a blast at KAP. Now I'm off to knit a bit while my unfinished quilts lurk in the background. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you tracked down the source of your pain & it was an easy fix.
Good to see you back visiting us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


What a pretty cake, enjoy your retirement, if you're like most people, you will find the time fills up very fast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nikki, hope you find out soon what the trouble is with your shoulder. Congratulations to your son, hope he gets his liscence & a job soon. It's great you are able to go to KAP.

Sam, I hope another week of rest gets you well enough enjoy KAP.

DS & DIL & friends left on their canoe trip, I sure hope they don't get caught in downpours as there's some nasty stuff on the weather radar up where they went. Thundering & black clouds out there just now.
Other grandpa picked up GD mid afternoon & they are off to the lake for the weekend, will come back to us for Sunday night.
I got called just before supper would I like to come help paint the outside of the church tomorrow, will see what the weather is like in the morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for starting us off Julie- won't be doing this recipe!
> I found my Robin Hood Bay pattern recently. Maybe will find time after August. Have another exhibition this time related to children's books so for the next couple of months most of my knitting will be for this.


Never too sure, Margaret, what you actually DO like to eat!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.
Glad you have found the pattern again.
Obviously not a feats for socks exhibition!?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, oh no, that doesn't sound good, hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You always have something good to offer, whether it is a comment or filling in for Sam Kate or Margaret.


You are very kind, thanks, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure is a big help knowing that Julie is there to help out when we can't do it for any reason.
> 
> And now I am heading out to get petrol and a few other things now that I am caught up.


Thank you Margaret! And wishing you a safe journey home.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to meeting up with all y'all in Defiance shortly. Finally a chance to sit (YEA!!!) for a change and to knit again. It has literally been most of this year already since I last held yarn and needles at the same time with the idea of accomplishing something with them.

Sam, I'm thinking of making a tart cherry pie for KAP for you. I still don't have the vaguest idea of what else to make for Saturday's supper. Anyone have a suggestion/request for me?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Sam & letting him recouperate this week. Lovely ganseys, I particularly like the second one & the Shetland lace us so beautiful
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.


Thank you, Bonnie- I think we are all concerned that Sam should have the space to recover! Glad you like the Ganseys and Lace!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As most of us reading this will be well aware, our usual host, Sam has been in hospital, and now, although discharged, and home again, he has asked not to have the worry of starting the Tea Party, for at least a couple of weeks.
> I am sure all of us are keeping Sam and his family in our prayers and thoughts.
> Sam we need you to look after yourself, and be back in the pink, as you put it.
> Since I wrote the above, I had a note from Sam saying he was feeling better some. And now he has come online, so I think there has been a collective sigh of relief.
> ...


Thanks for starting us off, Julie. Those are really gorgeous patterns. I love the one from Madeline Weston. I'm glad that Sam is feeling a bit better but I'm sure he's not up to snuff so should take it easy. Everyone is looking forward to KAP so I hope he's fit enough to join in. Never mind about recipes. We have enough to keep us going till Kingdom Come. I know I'll never get through them all or if I do, I'll be as big as a house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm about ready to lay down - but wanted you to know i am still around. --- sam


Hi, Sam. Glad to hear from you. Rest please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Julie. Those are really gorgeous patterns. I love the one from Madeline Weston. I'm glad that Sam is feeling a bit better but I'm sure he's not up to snuff so should take it easy. Everyone is looking forward to KAP so I hope he's fit enough to join in. Never mind about recipes. We have enough to keep us going till Kingdom Come. I know I'll never get through them all or if I do, I'll be as big as a house.


That is good to know, Liz! Thanks.
I want Sam fit and well for a long time!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also a big thank you to Kate and Darowil for the summary.
> 
> You know, we would be in a pickle if it were not for you 3 ladies being able to help out Sam when there is a need. Three cheers for each of you!
> 
> Machriste, re the photo of your DD's livingroom at her lake house: GORGEOUS! Such a warm and inviting room.


Mary and Kate - thank you for keeping us up to date on the activities.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you are feeling better. Rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a wonderful start to the new teaparty ladies. Plenty of fabulous designs to tempt.
> Love the recipe Julie, that's a good one, I think even Mr Fussy might enjoy that.
> Just taking a break in between doing my domestic Godess routine, whilst himself is off car racing. He requests a roast lamb dinner, and rice pudding dessert as winter is definitely here. It's good that he has a boys only hobby, which he enjoys and I can indulge in my hobbies without interruption.


What a lovely lady you are to kowtow to himself as he's off to the races. !!! Hope he does the same for you once in a while (lol).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nikki, hope you find out soon what the trouble is with your shoulder. Congratulations to your son, hope he gets his liscence & a job soon. It's great you are able to go to KAP.
> 
> Sam, I hope another week of rest gets you well enough enjoy KAP.
> 
> ...


Hope all are safe in the bad weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are very kind, thanks, Tami!


You are welcome. I do try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm so looking forward to meeting up with all y'all in Defiance shortly. Finally a chance to sit (YEA!!!) for a change and to knit again. It has literally been most of this year already since I last held yarn and needles at the same time with the idea of accomplishing something with them.
> 
> Sam, I'm thinking of making a tart cherry pie for KAP for you. I still don't have the vaguest idea of what else to make for Saturday's supper. Anyone have a suggestion/request for me?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Pie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to know, Liz! Thanks.
> I want Sam fit and well for a long time!


As do I!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasn't able to check in much, but here I am now! I don't like playing "catch-up" so I'll just start here for now! Can anyone give me the code for Block 12 of the Knitterati KAL? Somehow, I missed it or accidentally deleted it! 

Went to the knee doctor yesterday and got a cortisone shot. I'm hoping it will help. If pain persists, I have to go for an MRI. Taking it easy for a few days while it takes effect. I'm hoping that this will help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wasn't able to check in much, but here I am now! I don't like playing "catch-up" so I'll just start here for now! Can anyone give me the code for Block 12 of the Knitterati KAL? Somehow, I missed it or accidentally deleted it!
> 
> Went to the knee doctor yesterday and got a cortisone shot. I'm hoping it will help. If pain persists, I have to go for an MRI. Taking it easy for a few days while it takes effect. I'm hoping that this will help!


Hope the shot helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As most of us reading this will be well aware, our usual host, Sam has been in hospital, and now, although discharged, and home again, he has asked not to have the worry of starting the Tea Party, for at least a couple of weeks.
> I am sure all of us are keeping Sam and his family in our prayers and thoughts.
> Sam we need you to look after yourself, and be back in the pink, as you put it.
> Since I wrote the above, I had a note from Sam saying he was feeling better some. And now he has come online, so I think there has been a collective sigh of relief.
> ...


Hi everyone, Julie, Margaret, and Kate, thank you for a new week. Love the patterns Julie.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pie.


Any specific flavor/s you'd like, Tami?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Julie, Margaret, and Kate for starting us off this week.

Sam, so sorry that you haven't felt well. I'm glad you seem to be a little better. Take care and rest up!

Shirley, I'm glad to see that you are back and pain free.

We are having some rain today with some really loud thunder!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Joyce! What a wonderful gift certificate for you and a gorgeous cake.


flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Any specific flavor/s you'd like, Tami?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Apple and pumpkin. You can bring what ever you like. I just said pie because you mentioned bringing pie.! Hope you have a little extra room in the car. I'm bringing a few things for Elm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


Oh no! I hope they figure it out and pray they won't have to remove the leg.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that shoulder and bicep sound painful. I hope the doctor can remedy it without more surgery. I am so excited about you coming to the KAP!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


Prayers sent!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley it is so good to see you posting here! I saw your afghan on the daily digest; beautiful as all your work is.
So good that you are now pain free. 


Designer1234 said:


> I sure would love to be there with you all. It is great that it continues every year! life long friendships.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....what a huge shock!!! This is horrible! I will certainly continue to pray for Marla's sister especially that she will keep the leg.
It is unbelievable the the damage done by that out of control dog.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never too sure, Margaret, what you actually DO like to eat!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.
> Glad you have found the pattern again.
> Obviously not a feats for socks exhibition!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not fish or seafood (though tinned tuna and battered plain fish I don't mind). These are my main no-nos though I am a fairly conservative eater as far as the ingredients go though happy to have them in non-conservative ways. But I am also a lazy cook (with good excuses currently!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, prayers for Michelle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wasn't able to check in much, but here I am now! I don't like playing "catch-up" so I'll just start here for now! Can anyone give me the code for Block 12 of the Knitterati KAL? Somehow, I missed it or accidentally deleted it!
> 
> Went to the knee doctor yesterday and got a cortisone shot. I'm hoping it will help. If pain persists, I have to go for an MRI. Taking it easy for a few days while it takes effect. I'm hoping that this will help!


My code has gone AWOL- but I have downloaded it already so if you don't a code from someone else let me know and we can work out how to get it to you. I'm still working on 10 (though have done 11) and 13 arrived yesterday. So a bit behind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


So do they think something else happened in the fall or that there was an underlying condition that no-one knew about? Bu what a terrible outcome from a fall. Wonder if they have found the owner of the dog yet?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


Oh, no. I hope it doesn't come to amputation. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely lady you are to kowtow to himself as he's off to the races. !!! Hope he does the same for you once in a while (lol).


Aw thank you, It's not a case of kowtow, we discussed beforehand what we both might like for dinner over this weekend, and I bought the groceries needed and we will enjoy later. It's late afternoon and the kitchen is smelling pretty good, according to Stu who just came in from tearing round the track at 200kms per hour, and is happy with his day's performance. He is a good hubby to me and we look after each other, just as it should be.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Hello Shirley nice to hear from you and I'm glad you finally figured out what was causing some of your pain , must be nice to be back to your old self and enjoying getting out and about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


Beautiful cake Joyce , hope you get to go back as a locum , will be nice to just pop on from time to time . Enjoy your retirement


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of a new week Julie, Kate and Margaret. I don't think I will have a day off before I arrive at Kap. I am thankful to those who are organizing and getting everything together for our wonderful get together.


Mary I just want to say I'm really enjoying seeing the videos and reading the updates on Fiona the baby hippo , loved the one were she went out in the outside for the first time and the bubbles one was funny


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. I do try.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Julie, Margaret, and Kate, thank you for a new week. Love the patterns Julie.


I am glad you do, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you Julie, Margaret, and Kate for starting us off this week.
> 
> Sam, so sorry that you haven't felt well. I'm glad you seem to be a little better. Take care and rest up!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pammie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well it sure rained somewhere- the cricket match between Australia and NZ (Champions trophy in UK) resulted in a draw because of rain.


Lots of places all around got rain , but no not us the odd grey cloud but nothing came of it . I think we had a shower sometime in the night as the soil in my flower beds looked damp but it can't have been much as there were no puddles were I walk the dog . The Heather on the moors is looking very dry and brown , hope there are no fires


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not fish or seafood (though tinned tuna and battered plain fish I don't mind). These are my main no-nos though I am a fairly conservative eater as far as the ingredients go though happy to have them in non-conservative ways. But I am also a lazy cook (with good excuses currently!)


 :sm24: I know there's a lot I eat that you won't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no. I hope it doesn't come to amputation. Keeping her in my thoughts.


As am I.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of places all around got rain , but no not us the odd grey cloud but nothing came of it . I think we had a shower sometime in the night as the soil in my flower beds looked damp but it can't have been much as there were no puddles were I walk the dog . The Heather on the moors is looking very dry and brown , hope there are no fires


Hope so too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


.that does not sound good I would have wanted to see doctor straight away. Hope it's just something that therapy can work out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nikki, hope you find out soon what the trouble is with your shoulder. Congratulations to your son, hope he gets his liscence & a job soon. It's great you are able to go to KAP.
> 
> Sam, I hope another week of rest gets you well enough enjoy KAP.
> 
> ...


And would you like to go paint the outside of the church Bonnie ????. I wouldn't but I would go more out of guilt , church has a way of making me feel guilty even when I'm not ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I wasn't able to check in much, but here I am now! I don't like playing "catch-up" so I'll just start here for now! Can anyone give me the code for Block 12 of the Knitterati KAL? Somehow, I missed it or accidentally deleted it!
> 
> Went to the knee doctor yesterday and got a cortisone shot. I'm hoping it will help. If pain persists, I have to go for an MRI. Taking it easy for a few days while it takes effect. I'm hoping that this will help!


The code is COLOR FAST Pam . Hope the shot helps with the pain in your knee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope so too.


Good morning / evening Julie . Looks like another fine sunny day here , hope your weather is not to bad for you now that it is your winter months


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

I have no intention of playing doctor, but I do have some experience with both the statin side effects and the shoulder problem. I too take simvastatin and had realized early on that it was causing problems, so I *announced* to my doctor that henceforth I would either give them up entirely or limit myself to three doses a week. He was perfectly happy with the 3x/wk, and my cholesterol has stayed within an acceptable range and no more aching muscles (well, not from that).

As for the shoulder, I've been through that twice, and my big mistake the first time was in babying it so much that it "froze." That led to months of pain, a greatly limited range of motion, and hours of physical therapy, the memory of which still makes sweat pop out on my forehead about 40 years later. So be gentle with it, but not to the point of immobility. The second time around (opposite shoulder) I insisted on surgical repair when the orthopedist was hesitant; while that required a lot of PT too, it was mostly for regaining range of motion and I felt a lot more positive about the whole experience. I've never had a broken bone (I'm 86) but seem to specialize in joint injuries instead--and I think they take longer to heal!

I have an essential tremor also, and yes, it is often inherited; my mother had it, and my sister (but not my brother) and two of my three daughters do. It's more a nuisance than a disease, at least in my case, only in one hand, and mostly bothers me only when trying to write or eat. I have trained myself to use my non-dominant hand when needed for eating (soup and salad are the worst) and find that it rarely matters to others that my lovely handwriting has become a series of squiggles! Mine gets worse if I try too hard to control it and think that's typical; I've learned to make a joke about how good I am at sprinkling sugar or a cheese topping but don't ask me to fill the water glasses! Good luck to those of you suffering like problems...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And would you like to go paint the outside of the church Bonnie ????. I wouldn't but I would go more out of guilt , church has a way of making me feel guilty even when I'm not ????


I wouldn't Like but as you said, unless it's raining I will probably go????

Hope you get a good rain soon, nit good to have to worry about fires.
We got several showers today, I didn't check the rain gauge but there are puddles.
I had a text from DS & DIL, the got wet but had camp set up & were ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I missed your post about Marlas sister, I one they get her problem sorted out soon & she doesn't lose the leg, that would be terrible. I hope they find the idiot with the dog & raise hell with her, one thing to get knocked down but all this grief over stupidity!

Pam, hope the cortisone fixes up your knee. Too much walking while in the UK?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. I do try.


And succeed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


Very serious! Prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Aw thank you, It's not a case of kowtow, we discussed beforehand what we both might like for dinner over this weekend, and I bought the groceries needed and we will enjoy later. It's late afternoon and the kitchen is smelling pretty good, according to Stu who just came in from tearing round the track at 200kms per hour, and is happy with his day's performance. He is a good hubby to me and we look after each other, just as it should be.


I'm always heartened when I hear of love and matches like yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And would you like to go paint the outside of the church Bonnie ????. I wouldn't but I would go more out of guilt , church has a way of making me feel guilty even when I'm not ????


I know that feeling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no intention of playing doctor, but I do have some experience with both the statin side effects and the shoulder problem. I too take simvastatin and had realized early on that it was causing problems, so I *announced* to my doctor that henceforth I would either give them up entirely or limit myself to three doses a week. He was perfectly happy with the 3x/wk, and my cholesterol has stayed within an acceptable range and no more aching muscles (well, not from that).
> 
> As for the shoulder, I've been through that twice, and my big mistake the first time was in babying it so much that it "froze." That led to months of pain, a greatly limited range of motion, and hours of physical therapy, the memory of which still makes sweat pop out on my forehead about 40 years later. So be gentle with it, but not to the point of immobility. The second time around (opposite shoulder) I insisted on surgical repair when the orthopedist was hesitant; while that required a lot of PT too, it was mostly for regaining range of motion and I felt a lot more positive about the whole experience. I've never had a broken bone (I'm 86) but seem to specialize in joint injuries instead--and I think they take longer to heal!
> 
> I have an essential tremor also, and yes, it is often inherited; my mother had it, and my sister (but not my brother) and two of my three daughters do. It's more a nuisance than a disease, at least in my case, only in one hand, and mostly bothers me only when trying to write or eat. I have trained myself to use my non-dominant hand when needed for eating (soup and salad are the worst) and find that it rarely matters to others that my lovely handwriting has become a series of squiggles! Mine gets worse if I try too hard to control it and think that's typical; I've learned to make a joke about how good I am at sprinkling sugar or a cheese topping but don't ask me to fill the water glasses! Good luck to those of you suffering like problems...


You've been through so much. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I missed your post about Marlas sister, I one they get her problem sorted out soon & she doesn't lose the leg, that would be terrible. I hope they find the idiot with the dog & raise hell with her, one thing to get knocked down but all this grief over stupidity!
> 
> Pam, hope the cortisone fixes up your knee. Too much walking while in the UK?


It's just terrible to think that someone one minute can be out walking the dog and the next minute be in hospital with a chance of losing the leg all because of someone's stupidity


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of places all around got rain , but no not us the odd grey cloud but nothing came of it . I think we had a shower sometime in the night as the soil in my flower beds looked damp but it can't have been much as there were no puddles were I walk the dog . The Heather on the moors is looking very dry and brown , hope there are no fires


Birmingham the cricket was at. Brown and dry before summer even starts isn't good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The code is COLOR FAST Pam . Hope the shot helps with the pain in your knee


I thought she wanted 12-this is 13.

And I have now finished block 10 so only 12 and 13 now.

And we managed to win the football- we beat the bottom team but at least it was a win, only our second for the year. I had been half thinking of going but as I not feeling the best and it was over an hour each way I decided to not worry.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm always heartened when I hear of love and matches like yours.


Thank you, We have been married 47 years in November this year, and met on a blind date 50 years ago. 
We are good friends as well as everything else in life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know that feeling.


Mother was Irish Catholic so I was raised Catholic. I liked going to church still do , love to sing ????. But I was not keen on confession when asked by the priest why he hadn't seen me in confession told him I have nothing to confess as I hadn't sinned , he looked at me and asked if I had been fighting with my middle brother yes was the reply , had I been cheeky , yes was the reply , any naughtiness, not really , any lies no, apparently my face said otherwise , I told him these don't count as sins as I was only a child , he agreed but said I could still show willing and go and say a few Hail Mary s


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I thought she wanted 12-this is 13.
> 
> And I have now finished block 10 so only 12 and 13 now.
> 
> And we managed to win the football- we beat the bottom team but at least it was a win, only our second for the year. I had been half thinking of going but as I not feeling the best and it was over an hour each way I decided to not worry.


Yes you are right don't know why I thought 13 
Sorry Pam not sure I still have 12 will take a look
Found it code for Block 12 is 151 COLORS


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, We have been married 47 years in November this year, and met on a blind date 50 years ago.
> We are good friends as well as everything else in life.


We'll be celebrating 45 years in October and this is true for DH and me also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mother was Irish Catholic so I was raised Catholic. I liked going to church still do , love to sing ????. But I was not keen on confession when asked by the priest why he hadn't seen me in confession told him I have nothing to confess as I hadn't sinned , he looked at me and asked if I had been fighting with my middle brother yes was the reply , had I been cheeky , yes was the reply , any naughtiness, not really , any lies no, apparently my face said otherwise , I told him these don't count as sins as I was only a child , he agreed but said I could still show willing and go and say a few Hail Mary s


I think a lot of us aren't too keen on the confession. Thankfully, my uncle (the priest) put it into a perspective for me. He's a rebel when it comes to some of the Church teachings, but is quite a respected theologian. In his interpretation, God can read what's in our hearts and believes that this enough for a confession and does not need to be verbally confessed to a priest in a confessional. He believes that the priest through the sacrament of ordination plays a role in absolution as the proxy for God. He provides his congregation with a community confession/absolution service where all the prayers and forgiveness are public, but the individual recitation of sins is done only in each person's head & heart.

He's a rebel also in his belief that women should be allowed to be ordained, etc. We have had some interesting discussions about creation vs. evolution and papal infallibility. And, we often tease about "Catholic guilt" and agree that it is a real thing that resulted from the Catholic education we received from the nuns and priests. Once more lay personnel were in the Catholic schools, the methods & tone of much of the religious education changed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think a lot of us aren't too keen on the confession. Thankfully, my uncle (the priest) put it into a perspective for me. He's a rebel when it comes to some of the Church teachings, but is quite a respected theologian. In his interpretation, God can read what's in our hearts and believes that this enough for a confession and does not need to be verbally confessed to a priest in a confessional. He believes that the priest through the sacrament of ordination plays a role in absolution as the proxy for God. He provides his congregation with a community confession/absolution service where all the prayers and forgiveness are public, but the individual recitation of sins is done only in each person's head & heart.
> 
> He's a rebel also in his belief that women should be allowed to be ordained, etc. We have had some interesting discussions about creation vs. evolution and papal infallibility. And, we often tease about "Catholic guilt" and agree that it is a real thing that resulted from the Catholic education we received from the nuns and priests. Once more lay personnel were in the Catholic schools, the methods & tone of much of the religious education changed.


I agree with your uncle completely, can see the change in Catholic schools from when middle son went to when youngest was there , much more relaxed about religion


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Shirley and to hear that you are feeling so much better. Isn't life wonderful without pain? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


Lovely surprise Joyce, I can understand your mixed emotions but I'm sure you'll settle in to retirement very quickly. They'll be asking you back as locum before you know it! (Ask me how I know)!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


That sounds horrific. Certainly sending all good thoughts and healing vibes to Michelle.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of places all around got rain , but no not us the odd grey cloud but nothing came of it . I think we had a shower sometime in the night as the soil in my flower beds looked damp but it can't have been much as there were no puddles were I walk the dog . The Heather on the moors is looking very dry and brown , hope there are no fires


Same here. We were forecast all sorts of rain yesterday but got none. Beautiful morning so far today, we'll see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning / evening Julie . Looks like another fine sunny day here , hope your weather is not to bad for you now that it is your winter months


Not sure exactly why, but the hip is very painful- maybe the colder weather? 
Sun sounds nice, but don't you need rain?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh, I am 20 pages behind on last week. I havent had a lot of chances to be on the computer due to DD and Serena and baby Penelope staying here for the weekend as the BF is painting their lounge dining area. Mmmm lucky me. Actually it has been mostly good. And it is a good chance to getting to know Penelope better. She has been a good baby so far and Serena has been very good also. I will be exhausted by the end of the weekend though. LOL


And thankyou ladies for our start to the new week and Sam I hope you are getting stronger.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am 20 pages behind on last week. I havent had a lot of chances to be on the computer due to DD and Serena and baby Penelope staying here for the weekend as the BF is painting their lounge dining area. Mmmm lucky me. Actually it has been mostly good. And it is a good chance to getting to know Penelope better. She has been a good baby so far and Serena has been very good also. I will be exhausted by the end of the weekend though. LOL
> 
> And thankyou ladies for our start to the new week and Sam I hope you are getting stronger.


That is excellent you've been having time with them both, even if you will be exhausted. Glad Serena is liking having a sister!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am 20 pages behind on last week. I havent had a lot of chances to be on the computer due to DD and Serena and baby Penelope staying here for the weekend as the BF is painting their lounge dining area. Mmmm lucky me. Actually it has been mostly good. And it is a good chance to getting to know Penelope better. She has been a good baby so far and Serena has been very good also. I will be exhausted by the end of the weekend though. LOL
> 
> And thankyou ladies for our start to the new week and Sam I hope you are getting stronger.


A good reason to be out the house. And while exhausting a chance to spend a far bit of time for a concentrated but limited length of time would be good. You can put with being exhausted for a few days and still enjoy them, not so easy when they are around all the time with no end in sight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, so happy for you that you are feeling so good! I will mention this to DH who is on statins.
> Flytyin, what a lovely cake and know you will enjoy gift certificate.


Ditto to both. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flo, love your positive attitude.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, it will be fun to have Serena and Penelope for weekend. I understand that you will be exhausted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


Oh my goodness..... I hope they can save her leg. :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Get well Sam. 
Karena


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A hello to Sam and glad to hear of your improvement...A thank you for todays post on the lovely items and the books that included them...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am 20 pages behind on last week. I havent had a lot of chances to be on the computer due to DD and Serena and baby Penelope staying here for the weekend as the BF is painting their lounge dining area. Mmmm lucky me. Actually it has been mostly good. And it is a good chance to getting to know Penelope better. She has been a good baby so far and Serena has been very good also. I will be exhausted by the end of the weekend though. LOL
> 
> And thankyou ladies for our start to the new week and Sam I hope you are getting stronger.


I can understand where having them at your place would leave very little time to be on the computer. But, what a fun time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, We have been married 47 years in November this year, and met on a blind date 50 years ago.
> We are good friends as well as everything else in life.


My parents met on a blind date and will have 58 years in August. I've heard from several other couples that blind dates were likewise successful. I find that really interesting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My parents met on a blind date and will have 58 years in August. I've heard from several other couples that blind dates were likewise successful. I find that really interesting!


I think people knew their friends really well and matched them up with people they knew would be compatible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strange, I thought I had it in my ravelry library but it is missing so I must have not downloaded it. If you can forward it to me also (the pattern) I would appreciate it. EDIT: Never mind.....I found it in my library!



darowil said:


> My code has gone AWOL- but I have downloaded it already so if you don't a code from someone else let me know and we can work out how to get it to you. I'm still working on 10 (though have done 11) and 13 arrived yesterday. So a bit behind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought this was the code for #13.


Swedenme said:


> The code is COLOR FAST Pam . Hope the shot helps with the pain in your knee


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH and I first met on a blind date in high school and 17 years later again met on a blind date. We will be married 25 years in Feb.
2018.


Sorlenna said:


> My parents met on a blind date and will have 58 years in August. I've heard from several other couples that blind dates were likewise successful. I find that really interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no intention of playing doctor, but I do have some experience with both the statin side effects and the shoulder problem. I too take simvastatin and had realized early on that it was causing problems, so I *announced* to my doctor that henceforth I would either give them up entirely or limit myself to three doses a week. He was perfectly happy with the 3x/wk, and my cholesterol has stayed within an acceptable range and no more aching muscles (well, not from that).
> 
> As for the shoulder, I've been through that twice, and my big mistake the first time was in babying it so much that it "froze." That led to months of pain, a greatly limited range of motion, and hours of physical therapy, the memory of which still makes sweat pop out on my forehead about 40 years later. So be gentle with it, but not to the point of immobility. The second time around (opposite shoulder) I insisted on surgical repair when the orthopedist was hesitant; while that required a lot of PT too, it was mostly for regaining range of motion and I felt a lot more positive about the whole experience. I've never had a broken bone (I'm 86) but seem to specialize in joint injuries instead--and I think they take longer to heal!
> 
> I have an essential tremor also, and yes, it is often inherited; my mother had it, and my sister (but not my brother) and two of my three daughters do. It's more a nuisance than a disease, at least in my case, only in one hand, and mostly bothers me only when trying to write or eat. I have trained myself to use my non-dominant hand when needed for eating (soup and salad are the worst) and find that it rarely matters to others that my lovely handwriting has become a series of squiggles! Mine gets worse if I try too hard to control it and think that's typical; I've learned to make a joke about how good I am at sprinkling sugar or a cheese topping but don't ask me to fill the water glasses! Good luck to those of you suffering like problems...


Good to know. Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And succeed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, it's so good to see you post and even better to hear that you are doing so much better and now pain free, long may it continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


Happy Retirement Joyce!!!!! You'll be wondering how you accomplished everything while working full time pretty quick, the time starts to just fly by and who knows where it goes. lol 
Love the cake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


Hi Nikki, will be wonderful to see you at KAP, I sure hope that the bicep is nothing that needs worry and is quickly and easily dealt with. 
Congrats on graduation of DS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm so looking forward to meeting up with all y'all in Defiance shortly. Finally a chance to sit (YEA!!!) for a change and to knit again. It has literally been most of this year already since I last held yarn and needles at the same time with the idea of accomplishing something with them.
> 
> Sam, I'm thinking of making a tart cherry pie for KAP for you. I still don't have the vaguest idea of what else to make for Saturday's supper. Anyone have a suggestion/request for me?
> 
> Ohio Joy


So looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wasn't able to check in much, but here I am now! I don't like playing "catch-up" so I'll just start here for now! Can anyone give me the code for Block 12 of the Knitterati KAL? Somehow, I missed it or accidentally deleted it!
> 
> Went to the knee doctor yesterday and got a cortisone shot. I'm hoping it will help. If pain persists, I have to go for an MRI. Taking it easy for a few days while it takes effect. I'm hoping that this will help!


I sure hope that the cortisone helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! I hope they figure it out and pray they won't have to remove the leg.


Thank you, Marla is hoping that they are successful in finding the lady with the dog.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot to congratulate Joyce on the retirement! May you have many happy years.

Since T cat had a rough week (he finished his oral meds yesterday and is looking good), I freshened up the catnip this morning. I think he's happy! 

Last night I made some progress on the knitting (hat). Today I plan to do some quilt binding as well. My poor chair is covered in WIPs! I need to run the vacuum too. Whee.

Hope all are having a good day or night. Be back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers sent!


Thank you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....what a huge shock!!! This is horrible! I will certainly continue to pray for Marla's sister especially that she will keep the leg.
> It is unbelievable the the damage done by that out of control dog.


It really is a shock and unbelievable, I really hope that the specialist can get it under control and not need to take the leg.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, prayers for Michelle.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I forgot to congratulate Joyce on the retirement! May you have many happy years.
> 
> Since T cat had a rough week (he finished his oral meds yesterday and is looking good), I freshened up the catnip this morning. I think he's happy!
> 
> ...


Good to hear T-cat is doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do they think something else happened in the fall or that there was an underlying condition that no-one knew about? Bu what a terrible outcome from a fall. Wonder if they have found the owner of the dog yet?


That's what they are wondering, if maybe she has an underlying condition that's not been diagnosed, hopefully she'll be okay in the long run. Not last we heard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no. I hope it doesn't come to amputation. Keeping her in my thoughts.


Thank you, me neither. Good I guess that her mom said not to go to Jersey as we'd really just be in the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I missed your post about Marlas sister, I one they get her problem sorted out soon & she doesn't lose the leg, that would be terrible. I hope they find the idiot with the dog & raise hell with her, one thing to get knocked down but all this grief over stupidity!
> 
> Pam, hope the cortisone fixes up your knee. Too much walking while in the UK?


It would be really bad. 
Me too, I really don't want her and her dog to do this to anyone else, could just imagine if it'd been a small child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very serious! Prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's just terrible to think that someone one minute can be out walking the dog and the next minute be in hospital with a chance of losing the leg all because of someone's stupidity


It really is. I just can't wrap my head around how someone with no control over their animal can just let it run loose, I'd be terrified that something would happen to my pet, let alone the pet doing something to someone else or someone else's pet. And if it's happened before that the dog has knocked people over, she should have learned then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mother was Irish Catholic so I was raised Catholic. I liked going to church still do , love to sing ????. But I was not keen on confession when asked by the priest why he hadn't seen me in confession told him I have nothing to confess as I hadn't sinned , he looked at me and asked if I had been fighting with my middle brother yes was the reply , had I been cheeky , yes was the reply , any naughtiness, not really , any lies no, apparently my face said otherwise , I told him these don't count as sins as I was only a child , he agreed but said I could still show willing and go and say a few Hail Mary s


LOL! Cheeky indeed! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds horrific. Certainly sending all good thoughts and healing vibes to Michelle.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am 20 pages behind on last week. I havent had a lot of chances to be on the computer due to DD and Serena and baby Penelope staying here for the weekend as the BF is painting their lounge dining area. Mmmm lucky me. Actually it has been mostly good. And it is a good chance to getting to know Penelope better. She has been a good baby so far and Serena has been very good also. I will be exhausted by the end of the weekend though. LOL
> 
> And thankyou ladies for our start to the new week and Sam I hope you are getting stronger.


I bet it's fun having them, though probably quite exhausting. Is Serena loving being a big sister?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I forgot to congratulate Joyce on the retirement! May you have many happy years.
> 
> Since T cat had a rough week (he finished his oral meds yesterday and is looking good), I freshened up the catnip this morning. I think he's happy!
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on T-cat!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up, yay. 

Thank you everyone for the prayers for Michelle, we'll keep you posted on progress. 
Now to figure out another item for the silent auction... Hmmm... any requests, it needs to be something I can finish in a week though. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> A hello to Sam and glad to hear of your improvement...A thank you for todays post on the lovely items and the books that included them...


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is a shock and unbelievable, I really hope that the specialist can get it under control and not need to take the leg.


Indeed, it seems a very frightening possibility, praying it does not come to that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, it seems a very frightening possibility, praying it does not come to that.


Me too, I can't even imagine having to go through this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful knitting photos. Now, is there a difference between a Gansey and a Guernsey? I have wondered, but have never seen the answer. I love what appears to be a white jacket knit double moss stitch. It is similar to something I wore some years ago. So glad that our good friend, Sam, is well enough to be at home and wonder if the doctor ever had a diagnosis. Do hope he will be able to eat everything very soon. He doesn't need to lose anymore weight. Everyone, take care and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I can't even imagine having to go through this.


And all because of that woman's lack of controlling her dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


Oh dear, Sam! I am glad therefore they didn't keep you there for a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree with you tami - julie you are doing a great job - you never need to compare yourself to me. you are doing a great job in your own right. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam! You do a fine job! No need to compare yourself to him. Thank you for sharing some of your favorites.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


But you are still with us, and gaining strength but by bit. So thankful for that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i so agree with you tami - julie you are doing a great job - you never need to compare yourself to me. you are doing a great job in your own right. --- sam


Thank you so much, Sam- you do set a very high bench mark!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i so agree with you tami - julie you are doing a great job - you never need to compare yourself to me. you are doing a great job in your own right. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But you are still with us, and gaining strength but by bit. So thankful for that!


That is the important thing, that Sam has come through and is still here with us. Hopefully gaining in strength day by day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the important thing, that Sam has come through and is still here with us. Hopefully gaining in strength day by day.


It sure is!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Shirley and I'm pleased to hear that you are doing better. I am on Simvastatin too and whilst I haven't had any muscle pains with it (and my doctor did warn me that that could happen) it did stop me getting to sleep. I had been on it for a number of years and put my insomnia down to aging until I read an article in a magazine (would you believe whilst in the doctors' surgery!) that linked statins and insomnia, and the worst one for it was Simvastatin! I now take it in the morning rather than at night and I know that is not the optimum time to take it, but I need my sleep!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


That's terrible, poor woman.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam you have another PM! I had questions for you! Food!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


Seems like the less they do, the more it costs, but I'm very glad that your tests all came back good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH and I first met on a blind date in high school and 17 years later again met on a blind date. We will be married 25 years in Feb.
> 2018.


We were the result of matchmaking by friends, but as we were in a large group of people neither DH or I realised we were being set up, in fact I almost got off with another of the group that night! It was a few days later when DH came home from work to be told by his friend that they were meeting up with us (the friend's GF & I) and I was told by my friend (the aforementioned GF) that we were meeting the boys that I began to twig what was going on. DH arrived to pick me up in his pride-and-joy MG sports car, I jumped in, pulled the door shut by the parcel-shelf bit and it came off in my hand....not a good start! We had a good night, but after my friend and I made paper hats out of napkins and sang rather loudly in the middle of a cafe (what can I say, we were young and daft!) DH wasn't too sure about me as he thought I was a bit mad! However he did ask me out again and the rest (47 years later) is history.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We were the result of matchmaking by friends, but as we were in a large group of people neither DH or I realised we were being set up, in fact I almost got off with another of the group that night! It was a few days later when DH came home from work to be told by his friend that they were meeting up with us (the friend's GF & I) and I was told by my friend (the aforementioned GF) that we were meeting the boys that I began to twig what was going on. DH arrived to pick me up in his pride-and-joy MG sports car, I jumped in, pulled the door shut by the parcel-shelf bit and it came off in my hand....not a good start! We had a good night, but after my friend and I made paper hats out of napkins and sang rather loudly in the middle of a cafe (what can I say, we were young and daft!) DH wasn't too sure about me as he thought I was a bit mad! However he did ask me out again and the rest (47 years later) is history.


But the best people are mad, according to Alice (in Wonderland). lolol Keeps things interesting!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Retirement Flyty1n!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I missed your post about Marlas sister, I one they get her problem sorted out soon & she doesn't lose the leg, that would be terrible. I hope they find the idiot with the dog & raise hell with her, one thing to get knocked down but all this grief over stupidity!
> 
> Pam, hope the cortisone fixes up your knee. Too much walking while in the UK?


Yes, we did a lot of walking! I also think walking on hard surfaces accentuates the problem. The x-ray only showed the arthritis, so that is the first treatment. I will go for an MRI if the pain persists after 2 weeks! Could mean a tear somewhere in the knee.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought she wanted 12-this is 13.
> 
> And I have now finished block 10 so only 12 and 13 now.
> 
> And we managed to win the football- we beat the bottom team but at least it was a win, only our second for the year. I had been half thinking of going but as I not feeling the best and it was over an hour each way I decided to not worry.


I need 12. I do have 13.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you are right don't know why I thought 13
> Sorry Pam not sure I still have 12 will take a look
> Found it code for Block 12 is 151 COLORS


Thank you! I got it! I'm doing the happy dance!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


With no diagnosis and letting you go so quickly, I think good food and plenty of rest is the best treatment for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


Sending all good wishes and healing vibes to your DB.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Retirement Flyty1n!


Thanking you all for the kind retirement wishes. I have much fishing to do, but also much putting my home in order and reaming out all the extras that have collected over the past 15 years. I read of those here who are organizing and throwing out not needed extras who are giving me encouragement to do the same to my home.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


I've been wondering how he was, sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


It will soak all the further down!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My parents met on a blind date and will have 58 years in August. I've heard from several other couples that blind dates were likewise successful. I find that really interesting!


I think Sorlenna and Rookie are right, We both come from similar background, Stus parents were Scots-Irish, and mine Scots-Manx-English.
Also both have the same very wicked sense of humour which keeps us going through what life throws at us. Opposites attract too, he cool calm and fair haired, Myself nervy and emotional with dark hair. We both have green eyes. I asked him what attracted him to me, his answer your long hair and cheekiness. ????Asking me the same, it was his shyness and kindness. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with your uncle completely, can see the change in Catholic schools from when middle son went to when youngest was there , much more relaxed about religion


Big change here too. When I was young there was a strict divide between Catholic & Protestant but that's not the case anymore. DH cousin was talking about the nuns telling him that Protestants were theives & hooligans & he said he had friends & they weren't like that???? How crazy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


I've just finished watering everything too, still very sunny here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My parents met on a blind date and will have 58 years in August. I've heard from several other couples that blind dates were likewise successful. I find that really interesting!


I can't imagine going in a blind date.
DH & I met at graduation dance in town, we will be married 36 yrs in November


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Retirement Flyty1n!


lol! David would agree with you Kate, he'd rather fish than do _anything_. lol
Happy Retirement from David too, Joyce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


Oh dear! Prayers going up, I sure hope it heals well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


Never fails.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think Sorlenna and Rookie are right, We both come from similar background, Stus parents were Scots-Irish, and mine Scots-Manx-English.
> Also both have the same very wicked sense of humour which keeps us going through what life throws at us. Opposites attract too, he cool calm and fair haired, Myself nervy and emotional with dark hair. We both have green eyes. I asked him what attracted him to me, his answer your long hair and cheekiness. ????Asking me the same, it was his shyness and kindness. ????


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Big change here too. When I was young there was a strict divide between Catholic & Protestant but that's not the case anymore. DH cousin was talking about the nuns telling him that Protestants were theives & hooligans & he said he had friends & they weren't like that???? How crazy


They weren't prejudiced at all were they? lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


Good they didn't find anything serious but crazy I cost you so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


I hope all goes well & the risk of amputation goes away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I think Sorlenna and Rookie are right, We both come from similar background, Stus parents were Scots-Irish, and mine Scots-Manx-English.
> Also both have the same very wicked sense of humour which keeps us going through what life throws at us. Opposites attract too, he cool calm and fair haired, Myself nervy and emotional with dark hair. We both have green eyes. I asked him what attracted him to me, his answer your long hair and cheekiness. ????Asking me the same, it was his shyness and kindness. ????


We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I got it! I'm doing the happy dance!


Glad I could help


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Kate. Most definitely will be praying that the wound will heal.


KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....sort of like if you wash your car you can be guaranteed it will rain. Sorry.


angelam said:


> Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Big change here too. When I was young there was a strict divide between Catholic & Protestant but that's not the case anymore. DH cousin was talking about the nuns telling him that Protestants were theives & hooligans & he said he had friends & they weren't like that???? How crazy


We were fascinated with the nuns , the went from having no hair to a fringe , then the habit got shorter and we realised they had feet and didn't just float down the aisles


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm just home from painting at the church, I was there from 9-1 & decided if I wanted to move my arm tomorrow that was enough. Only 6 people turned up???? But we got a lot done in the time I was there. I told them I would do what I could reach from the ground but no go up on the ladders. There may be another painting bee to finish up the trim & I will go again if I can. It's amazing how much better it's looking already.
I received 3 begonias as birthday gifts & am going to put them out in the flower bed, the dirt they are in is such crap I can't keep it watered enough. I will have to remember to dig them in the fall before they freeze. I have 3 more tomatoe plants DB didn't take as they were romas so will stick them somewhere too DS will get his plants when back from canoeing, I'll be glad to be done with the greenhouse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We were fascinated with the nuns , the went from having no hair to a fringe , then the habit got shorter and we realised they had feet and didn't just float down the aisles


????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just home from painting at the church, I was there from 9-1 & decided if I wanted to move my arm tomorrow that was enough. Only 6 people turned up???? But we got a lot done in the time I was there. I told them I would do what I could reach from the ground but no go up on the ladders. There may be another painting bee to finish up the trim & I will go again if I can. It's amazing how much better it's looking already.
> I received 3 begonias as birthday gifts & am going to put them out in the flower bed, the dirt they are in is such crap I can't keep it watered enough. I will have to remember to dig them in the fall before they freeze. I have 3 more tomatoe plants DB didn't take as they were romas so will stick them somewhere too DS will get his plants when back from canoeing, I'll be glad to be done with the greenhouse.


Proud of you for this gift of service to the church. I hope your arm will not suffer tomorrow. Glad you kept your feet on the ground. 
Good luck on your begonias and tomatoes. Just watered my tomatoes and one still not looking very good. It was the tiny one when I got it, and I think that I kept it in the wall of water too long trying to protect it from our frosts. I got the grapes turned around from trying to hook onto the roses and the insecticide/fungicide on the apple tree. Apple also got a dose of iron chelate. It still looks a bit harmed from the frosts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We were the result of matchmaking by friends, but as we were in a large group of people neither DH or I realised we were being set up, in fact I almost got off with another of the group that night! It was a few days later when DH came home from work to be told by his friend that they were meeting up with us (the friend's GF & I) and I was told by my friend (the aforementioned GF) that we were meeting the boys that I began to twig what was going on. DH arrived to pick me up in his pride-and-joy MG sports car, I jumped in, pulled the door shut by the parcel-shelf bit and it came off in my hand....not a good start! We had a good night, but after my friend and I made paper hats out of napkins and sang rather loudly in the middle of a cafe (what can I say, we were young and daft!) DH wasn't too sure about me as he thought I was a bit mad! However he did ask me out again and the rest (47 years later) is history.


And, what a history!

DH's twin brother was in the military and could get cigarettes at the PX cheaper than we could at the store and he would stop over at our apartment since my roommate dated one of their group (from H.S.) One time, DH brought over the cigarettes and thought I wouldn't notice, but I did. He invited me to the wedding of one of the couples in the group. We got lost on the way there and walked in to the church as the wedding was ending. I was raised that you didn't go to the reception if you didn't go to the main event at the church, so I was embarrassed to have missed the church portion and begged off going to the reception. He wasn't thrilled with that, I'm sure, and he went to the reception after he took me home. We dated once in awhile more as a group date after that for about nine months before we became more serious about it. I have to say he was determined.

We still hang out with quite a few of that group and their 50th class reunion is this Fall and it will be fun seeing some of those who moved away, etc. His class was over 1100, so they only knew the ones in their home room very well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


Praying for complete healing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, we did a lot of walking! I also think walking on hard surfaces accentuates the problem. The x-ray only showed the arthritis, so that is the first treatment. I will go for an MRI if the pain persists after 2 weeks! Could mean a tear somewhere in the knee.


Ouch....are you able to get some relief by elevation and heat/ice?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....sort of like if you wash your car you can be guaranteed it will rain. Sorry.


You beat me to this one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We were fascinated with the nuns , the went from having no hair to a fringe , then the habit got shorter and we realised they had feet and didn't just float down the aisles


I was too and really liked when they changed their names from something like "Sister Maris Stella" to Sister Ann. It took awhile to get used to it, but we all did. I wonder what was the deciding factor for those who kept their current names and those that changed. Hmmmm. 
My aunt who was a Franciscan nun kept her taken name of Sister Pascal. I thought Sister Patricia (her baptized name) was so much prettier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just home from painting at the church, I was there from 9-1 & decided if I wanted to move my arm tomorrow that was enough. Only 6 people turned up???? But we got a lot done in the time I was there. I told them I would do what I could reach from the ground but no go up on the ladders. There may be another painting bee to finish up the trim & I will go again if I can. It's amazing how much better it's looking already.
> I received 3 begonias as birthday gifts & am going to put them out in the flower bed, the dirt they are in is such crap I can't keep it watered enough. I will have to remember to dig them in the fall before they freeze. I have 3 more tomatoe plants DB didn't take as they were romas so will stick them somewhere too DS will get his plants when back from canoeing, I'll be glad to be done with the greenhouse.


It's a shame more people don't help . At least you all made a start and it will look nice and fresh when finished


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been baking rolls ALL day today. Have one batch in the oven, one in the bread machine, and one more to mix up. DH game walking into the living room and said "Am I a good husband?" I responded "yes, why". He then said "then can I have one roll?" Of course I said yes and told him I was going to keep the last batch for him and also make a loaf of bread. His comment to that...."boy you're really on a roll there." LOL....groan. :sm06: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....sort of like if you wash your car you can be guaranteed it will rain. Sorry.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine going in a blind date.
> DH & I met at graduation dance in town, we will be married 36 yrs in November


My friends would know better than even try and set me up with one! I met my husband at the public library. Bub and I met online first and then in person at his work (a historic site). He'd offered to give me a tour but we went to lunch instead.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keeping Kenneth in my thoughts, Kate.

I've bound the baby quilt and just finished pinning the sashing down on the big one...may have a permanent dent in my thumb and stabbed my ring finger twice! Finally I just put a band aid on it. I knitted a couple of rounds on the hat, so making progress.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, praying for Kenneth. I hope he doesn't have to lose he leg.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wonderful of you to help paint church. I agree, no ladders, though as 5' (I hope I'm still 5') I have to use step stool to get Hingis in kitchen cabinet. Hope your tomatoesand begonias do well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, didn't think out this trip very well. Got to Quality Inn at 11:30 they wouldn't let me into room until 3 p.m. So I cancelled reservation and drove straight thru to Napa. 8 hours. But stopped for gas, reststop, andpicnicwhich broke up trip. 
Gwen, my 2nd day sans sugar! Packed a salad for lunch. Yesterday had gut issues but today ok. I think I can do this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


I will continue healing prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We were fascinated with the nuns , the went from having no hair to a fringe , then the habit got shorter and we realised they had feet and didn't just float down the aisles


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

locums? --- sam



darowil said:


> That was nice of them. So what re you planning to do with your extra time- if you don't fill it up with locums?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been baking rolls ALL day today. Have one batch in the oven, one in the bread machine, and one more to mix up. DH game walking into the living room and said "Am I a good husband?" I responded "yes, why". He then said "then can I have one roll?" Of course I said yes and told him I was going to keep the last batch for him and also make a loaf of bread. His comment to that...."boy you're really on a roll there." LOL....groan. :sm06: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, didn't think out this trip very well. Got to Quality Inn at 11:30 they wouldn't let me into room until 3 p.m. So I cancelled reservation and drove straight thru to Napa. 8 hours. But stopped for gas, reststop, andpicnicwhich broke up trip.
> Gwen, my 2nd day sans sugar! Packed a salad for lunch. Yesterday had gut issues but today ok. I think I can do this.


Hope you didn't get to tired. Glad you feel ok.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch....are you able to get some relief by elevation and heat/ice?


Yes, that really helps. The medicine still hasn't taken total effect. The doc said 3-5 days. I'm just hoping that is all it takes. I do plan on doing a little walking at KAP, but not much. I want to add the walking gradually.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, did they catch the dog? The people across the street let their little dog out without a leash. It comes over to my house and drives Bailey crazy. He is a big dog, and probably wouldn't hurt the little dog, but it still bothers me. I feel like I may have to call the animal shelter to report them. Hopefully they would catch them and inform them of our leash law.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


Hoping and praying that his wound will heal!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Nikki, will be wonderful to see you at KAP, I sure hope that the bicep is nothing that needs worry and is quickly and easily dealt with.
> Congrats on graduation of DS!


Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> locums? --- sam


Sam, I think we would use the term "substitute'' for taking or filling in during the absence of another, on a job.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

angelam said:


> Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


That's usually how it works, and if you wait to water, it will go forever without raining


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


Funny about the TV, I sometimes wonder if our TV even has the capability of turning off....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just home from painting at the church, I was there from 9-1 & decided if I wanted to move my arm tomorrow that was enough. Only 6 people turned up???? But we got a lot done in the time I was there. I told them I would do what I could reach from the ground but no go up on the ladders. There may be another painting bee to finish up the trim & I will go again if I can. It's amazing how much better it's looking already.
> I received 3 begonias as birthday gifts & am going to put them out in the flower bed, the dirt they are in is such crap I can't keep it watered enough. I will have to remember to dig them in the fall before they freeze. I have 3 more tomatoe plants DB didn't take as they were romas so will stick them somewhere too DS will get his plants when back from canoeing, I'll be glad to be done with the greenhouse.


4 hours painting is a goodly workout. 
Hopefully all your plants do well, the new neighbor had to dig out, well not really dig, there was no dirt left around the roots due to being on the sprinkler head, yellow iris' and gifted David with about 6 of the bunch, she's moving them to the back yard since she had to move them anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been baking rolls ALL day today. Have one batch in the oven, one in the bread machine, and one more to mix up. DH game walking into the living room and said "Am I a good husband?" I responded "yes, why". He then said "then can I have one roll?" Of course I said yes and told him I was going to keep the last batch for him and also make a loaf of bread. His comment to that...."boy you're really on a roll there." LOL....groan. :sm06: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My friends would know better than even try and set me up with one! I met my husband at the public library. Bub and I met online first and then in person at his work (a historic site). He'd offered to give me a tour but we went to lunch instead.


LOL! Great that it's worked out so well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, did they catch the dog? The people across the street let their little dog out without a leash. It comes over to my house and drives Bailey crazy. He is a big dog, and probably wouldn't hurt the little dog, but it still bothers me. I feel like I may have to call the animal shelter to report them. Hopefully they would catch them and inform them of our leash law.


Not last we heard, the lady took off with it. 
They really need to keep their dog in their yard to do it's business instead of letting it run the neighborhood, besides the fact that so many things could happen to the little thing, like getting hit by a car, attacked by a bigger dog, stolen...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


That's no sounding good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Proud of you for this gift of service to the church. I hope your arm will not suffer tomorrow. Glad you kept your feet on the ground.
> Good luck on your begonias and tomatoes. Just watered my tomatoes and one still not looking very good. It was the tiny one when I got it, and I think that I kept it in the wall of water too long trying to protect it from our frosts. I got the grapes turned around from trying to hook onto the roses and the insecticide/fungicide on the apple tree. Apple also got a dose of iron chelate. It still looks a bit harmed from the frosts.


I hope your plants will come back from the frost. Gardening us always an adventure ????
I'm not sure if. Will ever get any grapes, the plants seem to die back each year. DS has 4 planted in a bed on the south side if his garage, they seem to be doing much better than mine in the garden, I water them regularly & have tomatoes planted in front of them. I'm not sure how many years it takes to get fruit. My one cherry tree is just loade with flowers, hopefully it will have fruit. The others have a few blooms.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wonderful of you to help paint church. I agree, no ladders, though as 5' (I hope I'm still 5') I have to use step stool to get Hingis in kitchen cabinet. Hope your tomatoesand begonias do well.


I'm only 5'1" so definitely vertically challenged???? I have a 3 foot step stool I meant to take with me but the ground is so rough I probably wouldn't have used it anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, did they catch the dog? The people across the street let their little dog out without a leash. It comes over to my house and drives Bailey crazy. He is a big dog, and probably wouldn't hurt the little dog, but it still bothers me. I feel like I may have to call the animal shelter to report them. Hopefully they would catch them and inform them of our leash law.


I can't believe people just turn a big dog loose in town/city. The fools who live next the church have a big dog & the area where we were working today was a total mess, it had to be shovelled up before we could work, apparently the church board has made a complaint to the town but now think they will complain to the landlord who doesn't live in town.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


That doesn't sound good, almost like it's dislocated but that would cause lots of pain. I hope you get it checked soon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


Nikki, I think you should have it checked. I wonder if it is a tendon?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 4 hours painting is a goodly workout.
> Hopefully all your plants do well, the new neighbor had to dig out, well not really dig, there was no dirt left around the roots due to being on the sprinkler head, yellow iris' and gifted David with about 6 of the bunch, she's moving them to the back yard since she had to move them anyway.


Nice of your neighbor, I think you bought a bunch if new iris last year, didn't you? Or was it lillies?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not last we heard, the lady took off with it.
> They really need to keep their dog in their yard to do it's business instead of letting it run the neighborhood, besides the fact that so many things could happen to the little thing, like getting hit by a car, attacked by a bigger dog, stolen...


After our panic about Kimber the other day, DS went to the lab & was telling my friend about it, she told him there have been several Labrador dogs stolen from around the area????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

More terror attacks in London. What a scary world we live in now days, so terrible. I hope those who live over there & all their families are safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


 :sm03: Hope it will be okay. You have been doing so well, you don't need a set back now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe people just turn a big dog loose in town/city. The fools who live next the church have a big dog & the area where we were working today was a total mess, it had to be shovelled up before we could work, apparently the church board has made a complaint to the town but now think they will complain to the landlord who doesn't live in town.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More terror attacks in London. What a scary world we live in now days, so terrible. I hope those who live over there & all their families are safe.


Keeping all in the UK in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice of your neighbor, I think you bought a bunch if new iris last year, didn't you? Or was it lillies?


Yes I did, and then ordered some more from the iris show this year too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More terror attacks in London. What a scary world we live in now days, so terrible. I hope those who live over there & all their families are safe.


I just saw that, David was flipping the channels and came across it, you could see blood running in the streets. So sad, so senseless. Prayers for all in the UK, especially London.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> locums? --- sam


Locums are those who cover when others are on vacations or want a day off. Fill ins, as someone else on this list explained. I go from a salaried position to hourly. Less money but I get to be the one who gets the shortest, usually, though sometimes the horrendoplasty long room. (Horrendoplasty is our OR term for total body makeovers that take 8-9 hours and are relatively high risk just because of the total surgical time, blood loss involved. 
Good to see a note from you, Sam. Hope you are getting back your energy, eating frequent small high calorie, high protein meals.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for London and the UK, as well as those that were injured or killed. I was there just a few weeks ago. So scary what all is happening in our world.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

machriste said:


> Nikki, I think you should have it checked. I wonder if it is a tendon?


My main concern is that something came undone from the surgery. I will see the doctor on Tuesday.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm03: Hope it will be okay. You have been doing so well, you don't need a set back now.


Especially since I'm supposed to go back to work in two weeks. And right now, knitting bothers it too, so no needle work tonight...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More terror attacks in London. What a scary world we live in now days, so terrible. I hope those who live over there & all their families are safe.


Very scary, that people could do these things to other people.... Beyond comprehension....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After our panic about Kimber the other day, DS went to the lab & was telling my friend about it, she told him there have been several Labrador dogs stolen from around the area????


Not good, Glad Kimber was found safely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for London and the UK, as well as those that were injured or killed. I was there just a few weeks ago. So scary what all is happening in our world.


My brother traveled through London this last two days- fortunately they are now on their way to Ghent. Mary (Martina) is the closest to London- the news broadcasts sound like they were determined on slaughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My main concern is that something came undone from the surgery. I will see the doctor on Tuesday.


Hoping the doctor finds what is causing the problem.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Night all. Terrible events in London. There are a lot of things going on in our world that I cannot understand.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie for a delightful opening. I LOVE the Layer Cloche pattern. How I would like to knit that one especially. I've never heard of some of the magazines & books you pulled these from. I'll have to check at our library and see if they have any of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad to hear Sam is feeling better. Sam, take care. All of us are concerned and we all care a lot about you. You are one of a kind and I am so glad you are home and recuperating.
> 
> I am doing much much better, it seems some of the pain I have been feeling for two years is finally figured out, after many many tests. I have been on simvastatin for years and was talking to a friend who was on it and found out it is a statin that can cause unbelievable pain (one of the family of Statins). I was having such a dreadful time and had the same on and off for years. Anyway I stopped taking it that day, the pain went away, I went to my doctor, he checked me out, cancelled the appointment he had made with the pain specialist and I haven't had any pain since. So, I just want anyone who is having unexplained pain in the muscles and are on any statins, talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


So very, very glad you are now feeling better and not in pain. I am putting your comments in my memory as zi also take that very drug. I have some arthritis and don't think the drug bothers me but, I did ask last Fall to stop for a bit and Dr. said no. Just got my blood work back this week and cholesterol has lowered so am going to ask again when I see him in Sept. Should I start having unexplained pain, it will trigger a memory of your comment and will try that as a first step.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


What a lovely day..... and I know you will enjoy retirement once you adjust to it. I would about bet money that you will be getting calls for fill-in and vacation coverage so you will still see your cohorts. Congratulations on the start of a new chapter in your life.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about a setback on the shoulder. I'm a little surprised Dr. didn't see you sooner since it was bad enough to send you to urgent care. Fingers crossed there is nothing really major wrong, just an oddity.... but do be careful until your visit. You've been dong so well. Look forward to seeing you at KAP.

Hope your son gets the job. (My youngest flunked her driver's test the first time. She does not fail..... so she would not take it again. I had bought her a car that sat in the garage until the summer after her Freshman year of college when my dear friend told her SHE was taking her the next day to take her test..... and would not take no for an answer. Of course she passed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm back on page 4 but wanted to comment immediately on the terror attack in London. I am so very, very sorry that this wonderful country has been targeted yet again and more lives lost. I had such high hopes for the concert for Manchester this week-end and hoped for a huge turnout to show these vicious people that they cannot keep good people from living their lives. Fear is powerful though. I am just furious over these inane and senseless attacks. Prayers for all those lives lost and those injured. Love to all in England and strength and courage to carry on.... My heart is aching. This craziness has to stop.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nikki, hope you find out soon what the trouble is with your shoulder. Congratulations to your son, hope he gets his liscence & a job soon. It's great you are able to go to KAP.
> 
> Sam, I hope another week of rest gets you well enough enjoy KAP.
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem like the best time to be painting with foul weather nearby. Hope the canoeing is not a wash.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wasn't able to check in much, but here I am now! I don't like playing "catch-up" so I'll just start here for now! Can anyone give me the code for Block 12 of the Knitterati KAL? Somehow, I missed it or accidentally deleted it!
> 
> Went to the knee doctor yesterday and got a cortisone shot. I'm hoping it will help. If pain persists, I have to go for an MRI. Taking it easy for a few days while it takes effect. I'm hoping that this will help!


Pam, I don't remember the code but pretty sure I have it in my library and will be happy to share. I will check and print it out tomorrow. I may be missing a couple of the earlier ones. I think I just got an e-mail on #13 this week.

Sorry to hear about knee. Too much walking on your trip? Mine is starting to act up more often but I know that the knee cap is eroded and slanted on the bottom so just try not to do the stairs too often. I wonder if a shot would help. It sure helped my foot and shoulder the two times I've had one. Hope it works for you quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


No, No, No.... Prayers being sent and so hope they will attempt the surgery first before taking such a drastic measure. Praying for wisdom and skilled hands for the surgeon. I am so very sorry to hear of this new and disturbing development. I may not be clear Has she already had the surgery and still in such pain or is it yet to be attempted? Regardless, prayers and many healing vibes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no intention of playing doctor, but I do have some experience with both the statin side effects and the shoulder problem. I too take simvastatin and had realized early on that it was causing problems, so I *announced* to my doctor that henceforth I would either give them up entirely or limit myself to three doses a week. He was perfectly happy with the 3x/wk, and my cholesterol has stayed within an acceptable range and no more aching muscles (well, not from that).
> 
> As for the shoulder, I've been through that twice, and my big mistake the first time was in babying it so much that it "froze." That led to months of pain, a greatly limited range of motion, and hours of physical therapy, the memory of which still makes sweat pop out on my forehead about 40 years later. So be gentle with it, but not to the point of immobility. The second time around (opposite shoulder) I insisted on surgical repair when the orthopedist was hesitant; while that required a lot of PT too, it was mostly for regaining range of motion and I felt a lot more positive about the whole experience. I've never had a broken bone (I'm 86) but seem to specialize in joint injuries instead--and I think they take longer to heal!
> 
> I have an essential tremor also, and yes, it is often inherited; my mother had it, and my sister (but not my brother) and two of my three daughters do. It's more a nuisance than a disease, at least in my case, only in one hand, and mostly bothers me only when trying to write or eat. I have trained myself to use my non-dominant hand when needed for eating (soup and salad are the worst) and find that it rarely matters to others that my lovely handwriting has become a series of squiggles! Mine gets worse if I try too hard to control it and think that's typical; I've learned to make a joke about how good I am at sprinkling sugar or a cheese topping but don't ask me to fill the water glasses! Good luck to those of you suffering like problems...


Thanks for the new idea. I think I will do the same on the Simvastatin. zi don't hurt, but don't believe in taking things that I may not need and I do believe that the exercise is every bit as important in lowering cholersterol. DH takes a different statin and he does have a lot of pains so we may ask for a change next visit I know my Dad could take one bout not another.
I had a frozen shoulder.... My therapist was great and I regained almost all range of motion but had to quit a little early when lung surgery was scheduled. I did buy a pulley system to hook over door so I can do some here at home.... if only I would!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm always heartened when I hear of love and matches like yours.


Me too, and I only have to look as far as you and D. Respecting each others differences and supporting each other through thick and thin seems to be a pretty good recipe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought she wanted 12-this is 13.
> 
> And I have now finished block 10 so only 12 and 13 now.
> 
> And we managed to win the football- we beat the bottom team but at least it was a win, only our second for the year. I had been half thinking of going but as I not feeling the best and it was over an hour each way I decided to not worry.


You missing a football game tells me you really are not feeling well.... Please check it out when you get home. (Glad for the win. Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in awhile)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you are right don't know why I thought 13
> Sorry Pam not sure I still have 12 will take a look
> Found it code for Block 12 is 151 COLORS


Yep, That sound right. If it is too late to order though, I can share a copy as Pam lives near.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be celebrating 45 years in October and this is true for DH and me also.


We just had our 53rd in Feb. I think that is right. It was 1964. Of course, DH just says he was born married and does not remember pre-Jynx.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think a lot of us aren't too keen on the confession. Thankfully, my uncle (the priest) put it into a perspective for me. He's a rebel when it comes to some of the Church teachings, but is quite a respected theologian. In his interpretation, God can read what's in our hearts and believes that this enough for a confession and does not need to be verbally confessed to a priest in a confessional. He believes that the priest through the sacrament of ordination plays a role in absolution as the proxy for God. He provides his congregation with a community confession/absolution service where all the prayers and forgiveness are public, but the individual recitation of sins is done only in each person's head & heart.
> 
> He's a rebel also in his belief that women should be allowed to be ordained, etc. We have had some interesting discussions about creation vs. evolution and papal infallibility. And, we often tease about "Catholic guilt" and agree that it is a real thing that resulted from the Catholic education we received from the nuns and priests. Once more lay personnel were in the Catholic schools, the methods & tone of much of the religious education changed.


It seems a large no. of G's cousins are priests. Gerry was schooled by Jesuits and we both are very impressed with their particular slant on things and the intelligence of the discussions and sermons put forth. My grandparents were like oil and water. One side very devote Catholic and the other, grandmother in particular, could be a rather strict and haughty EUB or Methodist. It made for interesting times in my parent's views on religion and all 5 of us kids have taken different routes.

I quite like your uncle's take on confession.

We were just talking yesterday about all the changes now that there are so few nuns in the schools. That also has made a huge difference in the cost as well. We often go to his grade school reunions. They even had a bowling alley in the basement. Very close friendships made there and great memories.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I forgot to congratulate Joyce on the retirement! May you have many happy years.
> 
> Since T cat had a rough week (he finished his oral meds yesterday and is looking good), I freshened up the catnip this morning. I think he's happy!
> 
> ...


I'm in the mood for some projects at last, and just when I have no time at all! So glad T-cat is doing so much better. He deserves a treat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been baking rolls ALL day today. Have one batch in the oven, one in the bread machine, and one more to mix up. DH game walking into the living room and said "Am I a good husband?" I responded "yes, why". He then said "then can I have one roll?" Of course I said yes and told him I was going to keep the last batch for him and also make a loaf of bread. His comment to that...."boy you're really on a roll there." LOL....groan. :sm06: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


LOL and did he laugh at his own joke ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


Does not sound right at all , maybe you should get back in touch with that doctor and tell him you can't wait till Tuesday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More terror attacks in London. What a scary world we live in now days, so terrible. I hope those who live over there & all their families are safe.


I'm just wondering what the government expected after letting all the ones who went over to Syria to train and fight back into the UK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


Don't like the sound of that. Hope you can get it looked at asap. Hope you can get it sorted and get to KAP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More terror attacks in Low Ied last night. Just watching an update on TV now. Something like 48 in hospital injured, 6 killed, I think this includes 3 terrorists shot dead.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother traveled through London this last two days- fortunately they are now on their way to Ghent. Mary (Martina) is the closest to London- the news broadcasts sound like they were determined on slaughter.


I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


That "under observation" is a real pain. If you had needed rehab, you would have had to go to a serious re-hab or another hospital first since it does not count as a true hospitalization and affects the next steps that can be taken. To me, if you are over night and are receiving ANY care, you are hospitalized. They don't see it that way though. Did they, at least, do the scan you were to have in the first place?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice to hear from you Shirley and I'm pleased to hear that you are doing better. I am on Simvastatin too and whilst I haven't had any muscle pains with it (and my doctor did warn me that that could happen) it did stop me getting to sleep. I had been on it for a number of years and put my insomnia down to aging until I read an article in a magazine (would you believe whilst in the doctors' surgery!) that linked statins and insomnia, and the worst one for it was Simvastatin! I now take it in the morning rather than at night and I know that is not the optimum time to take it, but I need my sleep!


DARN! I do have that!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


More prayers and more prayers. It seems so many with diabetes end up with leg amputations. I have no clue as to why they would not just take the toe as they did with the other, but they know what is needed. Let's hope that the wound will heal!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Big change here too. When I was young there was a strict divide between Catholic & Protestant but that's not the case anymore. DH cousin was talking about the nuns telling him that Protestants were theives & hooligans & he said he had friends & they weren't like that???? How crazy


There surely was a divide. However, when teaching religion in general, the nuns never ever were negative about other religions in G's school. I found that to be ahead of the times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


Same with the TV here. Fortunately, he is not home all day, every day. When that day does come, I will be much more productive because will retreat to my workroom upstairs. I'm thinking of gluing my radio in the car to my station so I don't have to listen to talk radio hen he is driving! Don't know why he ikes to raise his blood pressure so much... Click and Clack, the car guys, was the only one I could tolerate! At least they were funny.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just home from painting at the church, I was there from 9-1 & decided if I wanted to move my arm tomorrow that was enough. Only 6 people turned up???? But we got a lot done in the time I was there. I told them I would do what I could reach from the ground but no go up on the ladders. There may be another painting bee to finish up the trim & I will go again if I can. It's amazing how much better it's looking already.
> I received 3 begonias as birthday gifts & am going to put them out in the flower bed, the dirt they are in is such crap I can't keep it watered enough. I will have to remember to dig them in the fall before they freeze. I have 3 more tomatoe plants DB didn't take as they were romas so will stick them somewhere too DS will get his plants when back from canoeing, I'll be glad to be done with the greenhouse.


Glad the church is looking better but a shame more people don't turn out to make it go faster. A little advance planning might have helped. Week-ends are usually pretty well scheduled by Friday.

Once a plant is in the ground, that is where it stays. I love bulbs but they need to be dug up here for the winter and put in the freezer. Not happening!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Proud of you for this gift of service to the church. I hope your arm will not suffer tomorrow. Glad you kept your feet on the ground.
> Good luck on your begonias and tomatoes. Just watered my tomatoes and one still not looking very good. It was the tiny one when I got it, and I think that I kept it in the wall of water too long trying to protect it from our frosts. I got the grapes turned around from trying to hook onto the roses and the insecticide/fungicide on the apple tree. Apple also got a dose of iron chelate. It still looks a bit harmed from the frosts.


We've had to trim the grapes back from going all over the roof already. Forgot you were in Utah. DD was stranded there due to weather and took some lovely pictures. (Flight attendant... the weather was here, not there)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, what a history!
> 
> DH's twin brother was in the military and could get cigarettes at the PX cheaper than we could at the store and he would stop over at our apartment since my roommate dated one of their group (from H.S.) One time, DH brought over the cigarettes and thought I wouldn't notice, but I did. He invited me to the wedding of one of the couples in the group. We got lost on the way there and walked in to the church as the wedding was ending. I was raised that you didn't go to the reception if you didn't go to the main event at the church, so I was embarrassed to have missed the church portion and begged off going to the reception. He wasn't thrilled with that, I'm sure, and he went to the reception after he took me home. We dated once in awhile more as a group date after that for about nine months before we became more serious about it. I have to say he was determined.
> 
> We still hang out with quite a few of that group and their 50th class reunion is this Fall and it will be fun seeing some of those who moved away, etc. His class was over 1100, so they only knew the ones in their home room very well.


Love the reception story. When DD was marrying, a good friend of ours did not make the wedding with wife running late but did attend the reception. He knew Mark from him working at the print shop DH owned at the time. He knew Dre'a because he gave her her first job and saw us as a family at his various restaurants frequently. He was mortified when he made some comment to Mark about, was he bar tending the event or some such. Mark said, very politely, said "No, I'm the groom." Poor Sol could not apoligise enough.... It was so funny.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was too and really liked when they changed their names from something like "Sister Maris Stella" to Sister Ann. It took awhile to get used to it, but we all did. I wonder what was the deciding factor for those who kept their current names and those that changed. Hmmmm.
> My aunt who was a Franciscan nun kept her taken name of Sister Pascal. I thought Sister Patricia (her baptized name) was so much prettier.


SIL's mother was named Annunciata, so he used to call her Nunny. Of course, she wasn't but might as well have been, she spent so much time at the church.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been baking rolls ALL day today. Have one batch in the oven, one in the bread machine, and one more to mix up. DH game walking into the living room and said "Am I a good husband?" I responded "yes, why". He then said "then can I have one roll?" Of course I said yes and told him I was going to keep the last batch for him and also make a loaf of bread. His comment to that...."boy you're really on a roll there." LOL....groan. :sm06: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Keeping Kenneth in my thoughts, Kate.
> 
> I've bound the baby quilt and just finished pinning the sashing down on the big one...may have a permanent dent in my thumb and stabbed my ring finger twice! Finally I just put a band aid on it. I knitted a couple of rounds on the hat, so making progress.


I sometimes use a few coats of Liquid Bandage on fingers, especially bottom one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wonderful of you to help paint church. I agree, no ladders, though as 5' (I hope I'm still 5') I have to use step stool to get Hingis in kitchen cabinet. Hope your tomatoesand begonias do well.


Mom lied when she said she was 5'. Dad was 6'. He decided he could do a more sensible job of unpacking and setting up kitchen. (The man could not even make a cup of coffee or a bowl of popcorn) Poor Mom had to have one of those office rolling stolls that lock in order to rach anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, didn't think out this trip very well. Got to Quality Inn at 11:30 they wouldn't let me into room until 3 p.m. So I cancelled reservation and drove straight thru to Napa. 8 hours. But stopped for gas, reststop, andpicnicwhich broke up trip.
> Gwen, my 2nd day sans sugar! Packed a salad for lunch. Yesterday had gut issues but today ok. I think I can do this.


Glad the gut is settling down. (You could have knit in the lobby... but nice to be at your final destination so you can relax.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you! Also hoping it is something easy, but growing more worried. Bicep doesn't really hurt, but the shoulder is not sitting in the joint right, it keeps slipping (which makes a not so nice sharp pain) and arm is hanging lower than the other.


That doesn't sound good. Are you planning on driving yourself to KAP? Maybe a large elastic wrap around from shoulder to shoulder to really immobilize until you see Dr.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


Good for you! That was our reaction to 911. We wanted to get on a plane and fly anywhere to make a statement. In fact, were supposed to go to Chicago for a HS reunion, but the government stopped all flights for a few says to patrol the air for other attacks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

4 AM and finally caught up. Off to sleep, I hope.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> SIL's mother was named Annunciata, so he used to call her Nunny. Of course, she wasn't but might as well have been, she spent so much time at the church.


My husband's best friends wife is like that , she is a lovely woman and I class her as a friend but she lives her life through church I think she was definitely a nun in a former life . Husbands friend turned to the Catholic religion when he married her and does he love to preach , think he goes into shock when I tell him my views ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH and I first met on a blind date in high school and 17 years later again met on a blind date. We will be married 25 years in Feb.
> 2018.


Now that really is funny.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Funny about the TV, I sometimes wonder if our TV even has the capability of turning off....


Our's too. DH can often be found outside working in the garden and the telly is playing away inside!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


Not good news that. But yes God can work miracles so maybe He will here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I need 12. I do have 13.


I've started 12! It is Entrelac so I have done the base triangles and the first row of rectangles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Darn it! Just watered my garden about an hour ago and now it's as black as the ace of spades and starting to rain!


Of course. It's like washing the car.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


We have a simple rule in our car- whoever is driving chooses what if anything we listen to. They are the most important person in the car at that time and need to be comfortable with what is on. If it irritates them they might get uptight and impact on their driving.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> More prayers and more prayers. It seems so many with diabetes end up with leg amputations. I have no clue as to why they would not just take the toe as they did with the other, but they know what is needed. Let's hope that the wound will heal!


It's not a toe this time, but the top part of his foot. His foot became so swollen that the skin just gave way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We were fascinated with the nuns , the went from having no hair to a fringe , then the habit got shorter and we realised they had feet and didn't just float down the aisles


I remember hearing that a nun was in the toilet- that couldn't be right. Nuns didn't need to go to the toilet did they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was too and really liked when they changed their names from something like "Sister Maris Stella" to Sister Ann. It took awhile to get used to it, but we all did. I wonder what was the deciding factor for those who kept their current names and those that changed. Hmmmm.
> My aunt who was a Franciscan nun kept her taken name of Sister Pascal. I thought Sister Patricia (her baptized name) was so much prettier.


We had an Aunty Ignatius. A Sister of Mercy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My main concern is that something came undone from the surgery. I will see the doctor on Tuesday.


Certainly doesn't sound good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You missing a football game tells me you really are not feeling well.... Please check it out when you get home. (Glad for the win. Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in awhile)


I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.

As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


Vick and Brett have just been in London. They got home last night. I haven't seen them but Maryanne tells me Elizabeth's hair has grown long and is really curly. David says Vicky says E is really talking now, frequently using two words and sometimes 3 like 'up mum please'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> More prayers and more prayers. It seems so many with diabetes end up with leg amputations. I have no clue as to why they would not just take the toe as they did with the other, but they know what is needed. Let's hope that the wound will heal!


Becuase if the circulation is that poor then it wouldn't heal anyway- no circulation=no blood= no nutrients, oxygen etc getting to the area. Enough to keep the foot going but enough to allow any real healing. I assume they have done tests to see at which point the circulation gets so poor and thus determined that the leg needs to go if it doesn't heal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There surely was a divide. However, when teaching religion in general, the nuns never ever were negative about other religions in G's school. I found that to be ahead of the times.


I always knew the Protestants were wrong but don't ever remember being taught negative things about them.
Clearly they failed somewhere as I now go to a Protestant church!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Same with the TV here. Fortunately, he is not home all day, every day. When that day does come, I will be much more productive because will retreat to my workroom upstairs. I'm thinking of gluing my radio in the car to my station so I don't have to listen to talk radio hen he is driving! Don't know why he ikes to raise his blood pressure so much... Click and Clack, the car guys, was the only one I could tolerate! At least they were funny.


Sounds like our theory doesn't work in his case! He gets worked up anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


And of course they have to make a decision I gather as to whether the election will go ahead. 
Less busy shops could make for a very nice trip- us New Zealanders are not awfully good at queuing!
I was forgetting you're out somewhere not far from Windsor, isn't it, Angela?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's not a toe this time, but the top part of his foot. His foot became so swollen that the skin just gave way.


Thats not sounding good- it will be very hard to heal.
So does he have anything planned for his 60th?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


That reminds me all the very best for Mum, tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick and Brett have just been in London. They got home last night. I haven't seen them but Maryanne tells me her hair has grown long and is really curly. David says Vicky says she is really talking now, frequently using two words and sometimes 3 like 'up mum please'.


I read that as Vicky's hair had grown really long, but I think you mean Elizabeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I read that as Vicky's hair had grown really long, but I think you mean Elizabeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes I did! Vicky has also been putting 3 words together for a little while now :sm01:
I might find it and edit it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I did! Vicky has also been putting 3 words together for a little while now :sm01:
> I might find it and edit it


I would certainly hope Vicky has!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the chuckle- best I've had in a while!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet it's fun having them, though probably quite exhausting. Is Serena loving being a big sister?


Yes. She adores Penelope. They are actually staying over again tonight (Sunday) as there is still a strong smell of paint there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. She adores Penelope. They are actually staying over again tonight (Sunday) as there is still a strong smell of paint there.


And do I gather both are safely asleep? Is DD there for the mid-night wake-ups?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> no - there was never a diagnosis. i was admitted as 'under observation' and i really think that is all they did plus draw copious amounts of blood which showed nothing but what ever they were testing for the results were good. i think is was a waste of time and of my money since i will be responsible for 20% of it - medicare only pays 80% when you are under observation. --- sam


I am glad all results were good. Shame they couldnt have listed you as admitted for an actual reason then you wouldnt have been out of pocket I gather. Not a waste of time though Sam, you must have been clearly unwell and needed to be in hospital.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And do I gather both are safely asleep? Is DD there for the mid-night wake-ups?


Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


What a good little girl she is! Mine never slept that long till much older!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Becuase if the circulation is that poor then it wouldn't heal anyway- no circulation=no blood= no nutrients, oxygen etc getting to the area. Enough to keep the foot going but enough to allow any real healing. I assume they have done tests to see at which point the circulation gets so poor and thus determined that the leg needs to go if it doesn't heal.


When they attempted the angioplasty on that leg they only got as far as the ankle, couldn't do the foot without the danger of damaging the vein/artery (?) irreparably.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


Wow, she's good!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good- it will be very hard to heal.
> So does he have anything planned for his 60th?


No, he (unlike his sister!) doesn't like parties or any fuss. As a child he used to put his hands over his ears when it came time to blow out his candles and shout, "Don't sing!"


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My husband's best friends wife is like that , she is a lovely woman and I class her as a friend but she lives her life through church I think she was definitely a nun in a former life . Husbands friend turned to the Catholic religion when he married her and does he love to preach , think he goes into shock when I tell him my views ????


I think converts to any religion are more devout than those born into it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have a simple rule in our car- whoever is driving chooses what if anything we listen to. They are the most important person in the car at that time and need to be comfortable with what is on. If it irritates them they might get uptight and impact on their driving.


Good thinking. Fortunately I'm driving on my own most of the time these days so I can listen to what I want, but I do remember the days of DH falling asleep with the remote in his hand. Glad I'm over that now!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course they have to make a decision I gather as to whether the election will go ahead.
> Less busy shops could make for a very nice trip- us New Zealanders are not awfully good at queuing!
> I was forgetting you're out somewhere not far from Windsor, isn't it, Angela?


Yes 5 miles to Windsor, about 30 miles to central London. I know someone who went shopping after a previous terrorist attack - said she had the shops to herself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Kate. Most definitely will be praying that the wound will heal.


Ditto.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


Wow! DD is certainly lucky with her. What a good baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I think we would use the term "substitute'' for taking or filling in during the absence of another, on a job.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


I like his sense of humor. Hope you get to the bottom of your ailment. Hope all goes well with you Mom.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping all in the UK in my thoughts and prayers.


From me too..... terrible things going on in our world now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick and Brett have just been in London. They got home last night. I haven't seen them but Maryanne tells me Elizabeth's hair has grown long and is really curly. David says Vicky says E is really talking now, frequently using two words and sometimes 3 like 'up mum please'.


Glad they are home safely. So scary about the terrorists of the world causing so much pain.

I love hearing about E - it's so much fun following the progress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


That's a fabulous sleep schedule.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vick and Brett have just been in London. They got home last night. I haven't seen them but Maryanne tells me Elizabeth's hair has grown long and is really curly. David says Vicky says E is really talking now, frequently using two words and sometimes 3 like 'up mum please'.


Aaaw clever girl. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a good little girl she is! Mine never slept that long till much older!


She seems to have lots of feeds from around 7pm till 10.30pm..... she must be storing them up to get her through so long. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And now it is my bedtime. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our's too. DH can often be found outside working in the garden and the telly is playing away inside!


My husband does that too , then asks why I turned the TV off when he comes in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


Hope you can find out what the problem is Margaret , can't help that you must be worrying about your mum.will be thinking about you both tomorrow


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


Such a good baby . I was lucky enough to have 2 very good babies who slept all night sure made up for my oldest son who had really bad colic and cried most of the night


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


Nice to hear from you Rusty. Please feel free to join in with us and let us get to know you too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Especially since I'm supposed to go back to work in two weeks. And right now, knitting bothers it too, so no needle work tonight...


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We just had our 53rd in Feb. I think that is right. It was 1964. Of course, DH just says he was born married and does not remember pre-Jynx.


Congratulations! 
Born married!!! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in the mood for some projects at last, and just when I have no time at all! So glad T-cat is doing so much better. He deserves a treat.


That's the way it always goes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


I suspect you are right that London will be very safe on Monday and fear is what they want. Just please stay very aware of what is going on around you and get home safely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


Hello Rustydog you should join in we always like to meet new people


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes 5 miles to Windsor, about 30 miles to central London. I know someone who went shopping after a previous terrorist attack - said she had the shops to herself.


I do hope that is the case, if you decide to go. People will be getting too scared to cross any bridge in London, me-thinks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She seems to have lots of feeds from around 7pm till 10.30pm..... she must be storing them up to get her through so long. LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: LOL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


Prayers for your mom for surgery and for you to be feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So very horrible and sad. Not sure of details as haven't listened to news since I left for trip. Can not understand this sick world. My heart goes out to the families and victims in London.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


We'd love to hear more from you, RustyDog! As Sam puts it, there is always a spare chair waiting for you at his table. And we have plenty of your favourite brew We are very lucky having Sam as our host.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


Rusty dog, welcome to our tea party! Please don't wait for our Sam to get sick again before posting again. We would love to hear more from you.

And you are correct in that Sam is fatherly and kind. I am one of a number of us who have had the pleasure of meeting him. I live about 3 hours from him and have visited him several times in addition to attending Knit-a-palooza.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doesn't seem like the best time to be painting with foul weather nearby. Hope the canoeing is not a wash.


The paint was acrylic so dried pretty fast & fortunately we didn't get any showers yesterday

DS & DIL got we the first day but I had s text from them last night & all was good. DS has lots of overtime booked in the next few weeks so this was the only opportunity for them to go for 4 days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just wondering what the government expected after letting all the ones who went over to Syria to train and fight back into the UK


My DH says, if they go over there their passports should be revoked & they can stay there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says, if they go over there their passports should be revoked & they can stay there.


I think your DH has a valid point there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rusty, welcome aboard. What are you knitting?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That "under observation" is a real pain. If you had needed rehab, you would have had to go to a serious re-hab or another hospital first since it does not count as a true hospitalization and affects the next steps that can be taken. To me, if you are over night and are receiving ANY care, you are hospitalized. They don't see it that way though. Did they, at least, do the scan you were to have in the first place?


Here they used that "observation " to decrease the admission numbers n our small hospitals, then said we didn't need so many beds or hospitals, the hospital where I worked went from 28 acute care beds down to 10 when they built the new one. Politics dictates so much now days & it seems only cities should have hospitals even though it's over an hour to any place they designate big enough to "need" a hospital. Fortunately we have so many reserves -4 within 1/2 hr & one only about 15 miles that has 1500 people- nearby that they raised hell & we at least get to keep our small hospital with emergency services. I think having so much oil industry in the area helped too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad the church is looking better but a shame more people don't turn out to make it go faster. A little advance planning might have helped. Week-ends are usually pretty well scheduled by Friday.
> 
> Once a plant is in the ground, that is where it stays. I love bulbs but they need to be dug up here for the winter and put in the freezer. Not happening!


I think she phones others earlier in the week but only caught me then because our phone hasn't been working & since it's outside had to wait to see what the weather would do.
I don't like. Having to dig up bulbs in the fall, I do grow a few gladiolus as I love them but don't have great success storing them over winter. The last few years I've also grown a few dahlias


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's not a toe this time, but the top part of his foot. His foot became so swollen that the skin just gave way.


Sounds nasty but I suppose because of the poor circulation it's not painful? Any chance they could somehow restore the circulation? I hope there will be some alternative to amputation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


I hope you find out what's troubling you soon & manage to get a little rest during your busy days.
Hope all goes well for your mom tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena asleep in bed and Penelope having another feed. Oh yes DD is here too..... Penelope actually sleeps (most nights) from around 10.30 (last feed) till around 5.30, 6am. I havent even heard her.


Lucky daughter, my babies were months old before they slept so well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think converts to any religion are more devout than those born into it.


My uncle became JW when he married& was very devout, I used to love arguing things with him when I was in high school, drove my mom nuts???? We visited them over the years, they lived in Invermere BC, he's passed but wife is still there & beyond grace at meals & the magazines left on the bedside tables in case we would like to read it, religion was never mentioned. He was my stepdads youngest brother & of the nieces & nephews we are the only ones who regularly visited & they are so happy we do that they wouldn't want to make it an issue.

Personally I,think believe what you want, just don't tell me what to believe & doing that everyone should be happy.

I know we aren't to discuss religion or politics so hope this is ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good thinking. Fortunately I'm driving on my own most of the time these days so I can listen to what I want, but I do remember the days of DH falling asleep with the remote in his hand. Glad I'm over that now!!


My DH still has a death grip on that remote????????
In the car, he like talk radio, usually CBC, I just take my iPod along & put in the earphones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


Welcome to the tea party. Please join in & tell us about your part of the world.( if you feel comfortable doing that)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope that is the case, if you decide to go. People will be getting too scared to cross any bridge in London, me-thinks.


I think that's what the terrorists want & there was talk about them trying to disrupt the election. 
If our countries are so bad, they should go back to their homeland or that of their parents.
I just heard 16 of the injured are in critical condition. Poor people, I hope they recover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My uncle became JW when he married& was very devout, I used to love arguing things with him when I was in high school, drove my mom nuts???? We visited them over the years, they lived in Invermere BC, he's passed but wife is still there & beyond grace at meals & the magazines left on the bedside tables in case we would like to read it, religion was never mentioned. He was my stepdads youngest brother & of the nieces & nephews we are the only ones who regularly visited & they are so happy we do that they wouldn't want to make it an issue.
> 
> Personally I,think believe what you want, just don't tell me what to believe & doing that everyone should be happy.
> 
> I know we aren't to discuss religion or politics so hope this is ok


You're not pushing your opinion on us, so I reckon that is within the bounds!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No, No, No.... Prayers being sent and so hope they will attempt the surgery first before taking such a drastic measure. Praying for wisdom and skilled hands for the surgeon. I am so very sorry to hear of this new and disturbing development. I may not be clear Has she already had the surgery and still in such pain or is it yet to be attempted? Regardless, prayers and many healing vibes.


They did the first surgery, but she's still having horrendous pain, so hopefully Marla will hear something positive before we head to KAP, but she made sure her mom had her cell phone number to call us while on the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We just had our 53rd in Feb. I think that is right. It was 1964. Of course, DH just says he was born married and does not remember pre-Jynx.


It doesn't seem possible that you've been married a year longer than I've been alive, you are just too young for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's what the terrorists want & there was talk about them trying to disrupt the election.
> If our countries are so bad, they should go back to their homeland or that of their parents.


It's that mis-guided belief that if they die killing a few Christians in the process, that they go straight to Paradise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just heard, one of the fatalities in London was a Canadian tourist. What a way to ruin a vacation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They did the first surgery, but she's still having horrendous pain, so hopefully Marla will hear something positive before we head to KAP, but she made sure her mom had her cell phone number to call us while on the road.


That is so awful that she is in such pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


True, it should be a perfect day for shopping. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just heard, one of the fatalities in London was a Canadian tourist. What a way to ruin a vacation


That really would. You wonder at the mind set behind all of this carnage they are creating. Has the Manchester Benefit Concert with Ariane Grande started yet- maybe they are hoping to disrupt that too?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband's best friends wife is like that , she is a lovely woman and I class her as a friend but she lives her life through church I think she was definitely a nun in a former life . Husbands friend turned to the Catholic religion when he married her and does he love to preach , think he goes into shock when I tell him my views ????


 :sm23:

I noticed the other day, that the Mormon and Jehovah's Witness missionaries that go door to door, hit most every house but ours, which doesn't bother me, I'm not going to change religions or even argue about it, but it's still weird, I just asked David what he did to them to keep them from coming, lol, he said "I didn't do anything". lolol 
Now around Christmas and Easter, I do get one church that comes to the door to drop off a flyer inviting to their service but it's not the Jehovah Witness or Mormon churchs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a simple rule in our car- whoever is driving chooses what if anything we listen to. They are the most important person in the car at that time and need to be comfortable with what is on. If it irritates them they might get uptight and impact on their driving.


Depends on what David is listening too, if it's crappy rap, it's gotta go, I end up with a massive headache and it ruins the trip, but he's usually really good about skipping past those when I'm in the car.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I suspect you are right that London will be very safe on Monday and fear is what they want. Just please stay very aware of what is going on around you and get home safely!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


That's good, good to have it looked at and good to have a great doctor that will listen and take you seriously.

I am sure you'll see so many changes in Elizabeth in the time she's been traveling, wow, speaking in sentences practically, is a pretty big change in itself. She'll be so happy to see you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick and Brett have just been in London. They got home last night. I haven't seen them but Maryanne tells me Elizabeth's hair has grown long and is really curly. David says Vicky says E is really talking now, frequently using two words and sometimes 3 like 'up mum please'.


Forgot to say that I'm glad they and it hope safe and sound.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me all the very best for Mum, tomorrow.


Oh yes, praying that all goes better than well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. She adores Penelope. They are actually staying over again tonight (Sunday) as there is still a strong smell of paint there.


That's great! UGH! the smell of paint is not so great, but lovely that he's doing household chores like painting, shows some gumption, she did much better this time round.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That really would. You wonder at the mind set behind all of this carnage they are creating. Has the Manchester Benefit Concert with Ariane Grande started yet- maybe they are hoping to disrupt that too?


The concert is due to start in a couple of hours or so, 7.00pm our time I think. The security round that stadium will be so tight even a gnat won't get in, and they're asking people not to bring bags with them to speed up security checks on the way in, so I think all should be well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


Wish I could doodle like that! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's what the terrorists want & there was talk about them trying to disrupt the election.
> If our countries are so bad, they should go back to their homeland or that of their parents.
> I just heard 16 of the injured are in critical condition.  Poor people, I hope they recover.


People say they come for freedom and a better life if that is the case why do they proceed to all live exactly the way they did in the country they left and try to change the ways of the country they are living in . Muslim communities here have sharia councils which are not exactly legal under British law but if you have young girls who don't know their rights under the British law they are not going to know


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


Good to meet you. Stop in often.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pam, I don't remember the code but pretty sure I have it in my library and will be happy to share. I will check and print it out tomorrow. I may be missing a couple of the earlier ones. I think I just got an e-mail on #13 this week.
> 
> Sorry to hear about knee. Too much walking on your trip? Mine is starting to act up more often but I know that the knee cap is eroded and slanted on the bottom so just try not to do the stairs too often. I wonder if a shot would help. It sure helped my foot and shoulder the two times I've had one. Hope it works for you quickly.


Thank you, Jynx, but I was able to get it! I'm hoping the shot will work, but honestly, I'm not sure it isn't a tear. Thankfully, I do not need knee replacement, and the left knee that was replaced 8 years ago is doing great! Looking forward to the KAP!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They did the first surgery, but she's still having horrendous pain, so hopefully Marla will hear something positive before we head to KAP, but she made sure her mom had her cell phone number to call us while on the road.


Sounds awful and will be for a good long time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was planning to go in to London for a days shopping on Monday. Was waiting to see what the weather would be like before making up my mind. I'm now inclined to think I will go - I won't let these people dictate my life. London will be very safe on Monday and probably the shops will not be busy, lots of people will stay away.


I totally agree! No one is going to scare me into becoming a hermit! I'll say prayers for you on your shopping trip! I hope you find some wonderful things to buy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for the UK from me too. Can't believe I'll be sending Hannah there in a few weeks but you can't live in fear and something could always happen here too. Just can't begin to make sense of all the violence.


Poledra65 said:


> I just saw that, David was flipping the channels and came across it, you could see blood running in the streets. So sad, so senseless. Prayers for all in the UK, especially London.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Jynx, but I was able to get it! I'm hoping the shot will work, but honestly, I'm not sure it isn't a tear. Thankfully, I do not need knee replacement, and the left knee that was replaced 8 years ago is doing great! Looking forward to the KAP!


Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he (unlike his sister!) doesn't like parties or any fuss. As a child he used to put his hands over his ears when it came time to blow out his candles and shout, "Don't sing!"


My nephew put his head down on the table when we sang Happy Birthday. I think he was embarrassed as well as being shy. He acts tough, but we think he is somewhat insecure. He is 4.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> I noticed the other day, that the Mormon and Jehovah's Witness missionaries that go door to door, hit most every house but ours, which doesn't bother me, I'm not going to change religions or even argue about it, but it's still weird, I just asked David what he did to them to keep them from coming, lol, he said "I didn't do anything". lolol
> Now around Christmas and Easter, I do get one church that comes to the door to drop off a flyer inviting to their service but it's not the Jehovah Witness or Mormon churchs.


We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


I love Matthew's doodles as much as his finished work!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{The UK}}} 

Hello to those reading and not posting and anyone new speaking up! Welcome and let us hear from you. 

We're meeting a friend for lunch and Bub wants to take the motorcycle so I hope it doesn't get too hot...but I'm always up for Chinese food no matter how I get there. LOL I'll check in later. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts applied as needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome RustyDog! You are so right about Sam; he like a wonderful overseer of us all. Hope you will join in more and participate in our chatter.


RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


It looks lovely Gwen. I like the fabric you chose


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just finished a romper set and decided to knit myself the cancun top , chose some yarn only to realise it's been wound into a ball of 4 strands so decided to unravel it 2 hours later I'm still at it . Wish I'd never started but now I can't stop till finished otherwise I'll have a massive tangle


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.

I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix." 

My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

We feed tHe deer in the winter- not end them! (Darn auto correct)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Even Matthew's doodles are frame-able works of art.


angelam said:


> Wish I could doodle like that! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. The fabric was my second choice; first choice was much more than I was willing to pay at $12.99 a yard and I would have needed 1 1/2 yards unless I pieced it which I didn't want to do.


Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Gwen. I like the fabric you chose


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


That's adorable, Gwen. I think my daughters each made one that was similar for the daughters of two of their friends. I believe they made them from kits they bought at a wool festival.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have a thunderstorm moving in and I'm tired today so off to take a nap. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> I noticed the other day, that the Mormon and Jehovah's Witness missionaries that go door to door, hit most every house but ours, which doesn't bother me, I'm not going to change religions or even argue about it, but it's still weird, I just asked David what he did to them to keep them from coming, lol, he said "I didn't do anything". lolol
> Now around Christmas and Easter, I do get one church that comes to the door to drop off a flyer inviting to their service but it's not the Jehovah Witness or Mormon churchs.


Possibly it's because you have your dogs!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


Matthew has such focus- I wish I did not get so distracted by other things, but also a lot of my pencils vanished when I had that Indian/Fijian girl staying with me, and it's a real performance getting to any shop that has what I would like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> The concert is due to start in a couple of hours or so, 7.00pm our time I think. The security round that stadium will be so tight even a gnat won't get in, and they're asking people not to bring bags with them to speed up security checks on the way in, so I think all should be well.


I would sincerely hope so too! I make it approaching 6p.m., British time as I type this, and of course with the last calamity occurring at the END of the concert we won't know for sure till all is over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


Hey snap I started teaching myself to knit just over 3 years ago , can't believe it's been 3 years seems like I've been knitting forever , can now sort of crochet to but I prefer knitting next on my agenda sometime this summer is to try making a quilt 
Sounds like you live in a beautiful area , doesn't Minnesota get lots of snow ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


That is so sweet, Gwen- I love the colours you have chosen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


LOL :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Good on you Sonja! I get JW's and 7th Day Adventists here, I am afraid I just tell them I have my own beliefs, that I know as much as I need to about theirs, and that I don't need their literature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


That is great that you have told us a little more of yourself. 
I used to fly a Piper Cub as a teenager- but when I applied to the Airforce to see what they would offer me- I was told I could work in the Kitchen. I did not see a heck of a future in that- declined- but unfortunately the Petrol Crises intervened and tuition costs sky rocketed, and I've not flown myself since the 1960's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> I noticed the other day, that the Mormon and Jehovah's Witness missionaries that go door to door, hit most every house but ours, which doesn't bother me, I'm not going to change religions or even argue about it, but it's still weird, I just asked David what he did to them to keep them from coming, lol, he said "I didn't do anything". lolol
> Now around Christmas and Easter, I do get one church that comes to the door to drop off a flyer inviting to their service but it's not the Jehovah Witness or Mormon churchs.


My best friend's dad loved a debate. Didn't matter what he believed he would play devils advocate even if he agreed with you. JWs came to the door one day. Dad S was Catholic. He kept them there for an hour. As soon as they tried to leave he started all over agai. They never came back! We keep wondering if they still avoid that house though it was sold years ago!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My best friend's dad loved a debate. Didn't matter what he believed he would play devils advocate even if he agreed with you. JWs came to the door one day. Dad S was Catholic. He kept them there for an hour. As soon as they tried to leave he started all over agai. They never came back! We keep wondering if they still avoid that house though it was sold years ago!


LOL :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! UGH! the smell of paint is not so great, but lovely that he's doing household chores like painting, shows some gumption, she did much better this time round.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


That's one way to stop it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I need the help and advice of those who make freezer jam. I just made a batch of strawberry. Like lazy idiot I measured the sugar directly into the berries instead of onus separate bowl. I am pretty sure I added an extra cup of sugar. I got an extra 2 cups of jam. What's going to happen? And I really don't need the extra sugar either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{The UK}}}
> 
> Hello to those reading and not posting and anyone new speaking up! Welcome and let us hear from you.
> 
> We're meeting a friend for lunch and Bub wants to take the motorcycle so I hope it doesn't get too hot...but I'm always up for Chinese food no matter how I get there. LOL I'll check in later. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts applied as needed.


Have a good time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


I am so glad you are joining us. You sound like me with socks. My first project was a dishcloth, second was 1 baby sock. Third was a pair of socks for me, which I still am wearing 16 years later!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> We feed tHe deer in the winter- not end them! (Darn auto correct)


 :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


I'm impressed. It took me years to get brave enough to tackle socks and I love doing them now. I'm a former No.Iowa girl so feel a Midwest kinship. I've never had just one project going at a time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need the help and advice of those who make freezer jam. I just made a batch of strawberry. Like lazy idiot I measured the sugar directly into the berries instead of onus separate bowl. I am pretty sure I added an extra cup of sugar. I got an extra 2 cups of jam. What's going to happen? And I really don't need the extra sugar either!


You may get some crystallization of the sugar in the freezer jam and it probably is extra sweet. But, you can still use it in cooking, salad dressing, and baking if you dilute because you'll be adding additional liquid and seasonings. I see a spinach strawberry salad in your future as well as strawberry/ginger chicken/pork chops and strawberry thumbprint cookies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You may get some crystallization of the sugar in the freezer jam and it probably is extra sweet. But, you can still use it in cooking, salad dressing, and baking if you dilute because you'll be adding additional liquid and seasonings. I see a spinach strawberry salad in your future as well as strawberry/ginger chicken/pork chops and strawberry thumbprint cookies.


Thanks. The cookies sound good! Can't eat much for salads as most greens don't agree with me and not DH's favorite dressing might be good on the chops though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, he (unlike his sister!) doesn't like parties or any fuss. As a child he used to put his hands over his ears when it came time to blow out his candles and shout, "Don't sing!"


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


Nice to hear from you, feel free to comment or not, as your heart sees fit. 
Sam is indeed a blessing to us all. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says, if they go over there their passports should be revoked & they can stay there.


I can't disagree with him, I suppose the very young can see the error of their ways, but then they should have to prove themselves by fire before being granted re-entry.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


Good to have you with us. I'm originally from South Dakota so know your country well. Right now SD is badly needing rain..crops are wilting and farmers very worried. Kindly remember these SD folks in your prayers as I do in mine.
Utah is to get to 100 F today, already 80 in my home as the air conditioner quit yesterday, which I didn't really notice as my good friend from anes. school had me take her to the ER in severe pain. Her problem is yet to be sorted out. As I got home I noted the house seemed warm, but not until this AM did I realize that the fan was blowing non-stop but outside air, no cooling at all. Have left a message with the HVAC person and shall call as soon as they are open in the am. One good thing about retired, I will be home all day. Hoping they can come tomorrow. I am one of their "preferred" customers so hoping that will help. I am fortunate as I am off to church early (choir practice) and shall stay for 3 hours in the wonderful cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My uncle became JW when he married& was very devout, I used to love arguing things with him when I was in high school, drove my mom nuts???? We visited them over the years, they lived in Invermere BC, he's passed but wife is still there & beyond grace at meals & the magazines left on the bedside tables in case we would like to read it, religion was never mentioned. He was my stepdads youngest brother & of the nieces & nephews we are the only ones who regularly visited & they are so happy we do that they wouldn't want to make it an issue.
> 
> Personally I,think believe what you want, just don't tell me what to believe & doing that everyone should be happy.
> 
> I know we aren't to discuss religion or politics so hope this is ok


I think Bonnie, that that is pretty much the all around belief and basis on the tea party, believe what you want but don't preach to anyone else. Nothing that has been said can be considered disrespectful of anyone else or even really discussing religion, just stating basic facts of our individual circumstances. :sm24: After all, it's a fact of life in one form or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You're not pushing your opinion on us, so I reckon that is within the bounds!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

When David went to the lake with my brother last weekend, he took the wrong road and the car was covered, and I do mean covered, with mud, he wanted to take it to the carwash, I said no, I wanted to wash it. So I've just come in a bit ago from washing the car, he came out and did the rinsing behind me with the hose as I used a rag and hot soapy water, he admitted it's not looked better even after a wash at the carwash. Now I'm covered in mud, guess I should go take a shower. lol
And on the subject of shower, I bought a new shower head as the old one bit the dust, the new one didn't have any pressure, so I exchanged it and got another, Delta, even bigger and better, still very little pressure, David went online this morning and looked up how to take out the flow regulator, walla! We have shower pressure, yay! lol
It's the small things you know. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so awful that she is in such pain.


Yes, I'm really hoping that they can get it under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


Oh wow, at first I thought it was a tattoo, lol I love it, can't wait to see what it developes into if he continues with it. I see flowers in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> The concert is due to start in a couple of hours or so, 7.00pm our time I think. The security round that stadium will be so tight even a gnat won't get in, and they're asking people not to bring bags with them to speed up security checks on the way in, so I think all should be well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I'm really hoping that they can get it under control.


I am sure you are, as no doubt she is too. (Sorry I've forgotten her exact relation to you!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


It's so cute and you you managed to match the yarn color of the bodice to the flowers in the skirt perfectly from what I can see. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds awful and will be for a good long time.


Unfortunately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished a romper set and decided to knit myself the cancun top , chose some yarn only to realise it's been wound into a ball of 4 strands so decided to unravel it 2 hours later I'm still at it . Wish I'd never started but now I can't stop till finished otherwise I'll have a massive tangle


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> We feed tHe deer in the winter- not end them! (Darn auto correct)


 :sm23: Thank you for a very hearty laugh! LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Even Matthew's doodles are frame-able works of art.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly it's because you have your dogs!?


Quite possibly, but so do 5 of my neighbors, but then I guess I don't know if I've seen them go to those houses often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My best friend's dad loved a debate. Didn't matter what he believed he would play devils advocate even if he agreed with you. JWs came to the door one day. Dad S was Catholic. He kept them there for an hour. As soon as they tried to leave he started all over agai. They never came back! We keep wondering if they still avoid that house though it was sold years ago!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to have you with us. I'm originally from South Dakota so know your country well. Right now SD is badly needing rain..crops are wilting and farmers very worried. Kindly remember these SD folks in your prayers as I do in mine.
> Utah is to get to 100 F today, already 80 in my home as the air conditioner quit yesterday, which I didn't really notice as my good friend from anes. school had me take her to the ER in severe pain. Her problem is yet to be sorted out. As I got home I noted the house seemed warm, but not until this AM did I realize that the fan was blowing non-stop but outside air, no cooling at all. Have left a message with the HVAC person and shall call as soon as they are open in the am. One good thing about retired, I will be home all day. Hoping they can come tomorrow. I am one of their "preferred" customers so hoping that will help. I am fortunate as I am off to church early (choir practice) and shall stay for 3 hours in the wonderful cool.


Oh dear, does SD get drought very often? I sure pray that they get the rain they need but not all in one fail swoop so as to be useless as it floods everything. It's so hard on farmers when they have not enough or way too much. 
I sure hope your HVAC is an easy and inexpensive fix, what a way to start retirement but you are right about being home at least. 
Great that church has good air, I remember the Russian Orthodox Church in Alaska didn't have heat in winter, :sm06: granted, it was a rather small building so body heat did help but goodness it got cold in there, and only the very elderly were allowed to sit, everyone else had to stand. My cousin's wedding ceremony was in that church, 3 hour ceremony and couldn't sit. lol It was beautiful though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you are, as no doubt she is too. (Sorry I've forgotten her exact relation to you!)


Marla's sister, making her an aunt, hadn't thought about that before. Do tease though that Marla's mom is technically my grandmother and Christopher's great grandmother.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joyce, I sometimes think that I'd love to move to SD, when going from Yellowstone to home via Rapid City a couple years ago, there were some lovely areas that I wouldn't mind living in by creeks and rivers that were just gorgeous. Reminded me of some areas of Alaska, wonder if it gets super cold or if it's more like here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite possibly, but so do 5 of my neighbors, but then I guess I don't know if I've seen them go to those houses often.


Who knows?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's sister, making her an aunt, hadn't thought about that before. Do tease though that Marla's mom is technically my grandmother and Christopher's great grandmother.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I need to do some mending, David managed to pull the belt loops loose on two more pair of jeans and has the crotch of two that needs patching. He sure is hard on jeans. 
Everyone have a wonderful and blessed rest of your day and I'll see you all later. 
Lots of hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Who knows?!


I have had some wonderful friends that are Mormon and I used to go to services at my friends growing up as they held the mormon services at their house, their dad was the fish and wildlife officer and they lived right behind us and to the left, all of us kids were so sad to see Lisa and her brother move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have had some wonderful friends that are Mormon and I used to go to services at my friends growing up as they held the mormon services at their house, their dad was the fish and wildlife officer and they lived right behind us and to the left, all of us kids were so sad to see Lisa and her brother move.


Me too. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo I can share of DGS, as a young fellow.
Showing off the patches made by Bronwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> I noticed the other day, that the Mormon and Jehovah's Witness missionaries that go door to door, hit most every house but ours, which doesn't bother me, I'm not going to change religions or even argue about it, but it's still weird, I just asked David what he did to them to keep them from coming, lol, he said "I didn't do anything". lolol
> Now around Christmas and Easter, I do get one church that comes to the door to drop off a flyer inviting to their service but it's not the Jehovah Witness or Mormon churchs.


I quite regularly get JWs but since they are people I've known many years, I can't be rude & tell them I'm not interested so I let them do their spell & leave their pamphlet ???? I went to a funeral there a few months back as I'd went to school with the son, I think they thought I would be a convert but it was just I felt I should go. Not many other outsiders went.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is so sweet, Gwen- I love the colours you have chosen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> People say they come for freedom and a better life if that is the case why do they proceed to all live exactly the way they did in the country they left and try to change the ways of the country they are living in . Muslim communities here have sharia councils which are not exactly legal under British law but if you have young girls who don't know their rights under the British law they are not going to know


Exactly, I've heard it's like that in parts of Montreal. I know I shouldn't say it but isn't really upsets me when I see women in the burka to me it's a symbol of being under the thumb of men & I don't think it belongs in today's society, particularly in a free country. I know a head scarf is part of their religion & I can accept it but that complete tent is just nuts, like they've gone back to the dark ages.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


???????????? In Ontario when I was young, they were not allowed to drive in the yard, must walk from the road, my poor mom was mopping the wood floor in the porch & tossed the dirty water out the door just as they came round the corner. She was so embarrassed but they must have thought it intentional as they never visited again


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


Good to have you join us RustyDog. Drop by often, we love meeting new people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know trying to match the yarn to the fabric was the most difficult part! Except for one other, everything was either too blue or too green. LOL.


Poledra65 said:


> It's so cute and you you managed to match the yarn color of the bodice to the flowers in the skirt perfectly from what I can see. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> We feed tHe deer in the winter- not end them! (Darn auto correct)


????????I thought maybe you were hunters???? I see a moose has tramped across my garden, I keep threatening to learn to shoot????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? In Ontario when I was young, they were not allowed to drive in the yard, must walk from the road, my poor mom was mopping the wood floor in the porch & tossed the dirty water out the door just as they came round the corner. She was so embarrassed but they must have thought it intentional as they never visited again


Oh dear oh dear oh dear. But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My best friend's dad loved a debate. Didn't matter what he believed he would play devils advocate even if he agreed with you. JWs came to the door one day. Dad S was Catholic. He kept them there for an hour. As soon as they tried to leave he started all over agai. They never came back! We keep wondering if they still avoid that house though it was sold years ago!


????????sounds like my neighbor, he'd argue black was white just to have a debate????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need the help and advice of those who make freezer jam. I just made a batch of strawberry. Like lazy idiot I measured the sugar directly into the berries instead of onus separate bowl. I am pretty sure I added an extra cup of sugar. I got an extra 2 cups of jam. What's going to happen? And I really don't need the extra sugar either!


I can't see it harming it, just may be a little sugary if it's not dissolved


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, I've heard it's like that in parts of Montreal. I know I shouldn't say it but isn't really upsets me when I see women in the burka to me it's a symbol of being under the thumb of men & I don't think it belongs in today's society, particularly in a free country. I know a head scarf is part of their religion & I can accept it but that complete tent is just nuts, like they've gone back to the dark ages.


That's the problem they're still in the dark ages, and bring all that lifestyle into a modern society, which just doesn't assimilate and causes major trouble.
I'm watching the live Manchester show on tv and it's wonderful, really upbeat and positive after all the terror of past days. 
On our news last night, Samoa has declared itself as a Christian country and won't tolerate Islam by law. There are a few Muslims living there who aren't happy of course, but it was a brave move by the govt to do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to have you with us. I'm originally from South Dakota so know your country well. Right now SD is badly needing rain..crops are wilting and farmers very worried. Kindly remember these SD folks in your prayers as I do in mine.
> Utah is to get to 100 F today, already 80 in my home as the air conditioner quit yesterday, which I didn't really notice as my good friend from anes. school had me take her to the ER in severe pain. Her problem is yet to be sorted out. As I got home I noted the house seemed warm, but not until this AM did I realize that the fan was blowing non-stop but outside air, no cooling at all. Have left a message with the HVAC person and shall call as soon as they are open in the am. One good thing about retired, I will be home all day. Hoping they can come tomorrow. I am one of their "preferred" customers so hoping that will help. I am fortunate as I am off to church early (choir practice) and shall stay for 3 hours in the wonderful cool.


I hope you get some rain soon & the AC fixed. DH keeps talking about getting AC but I hardly see the point for the few days we need it. We used to have what's locally know as "Ukrainian AC". an old radiator in front of the air intake for the furnace, attach a cold water garden hose to it & run slowly, it actually works quite well but the radiator needs replaced. The water coming out can either go down the drain or in our case out the basement window to the fruit trees. OK on the farm where we don't pay for water & as long as the well is good.

Hope your friends gets a diagnosis & gets better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joyce, I sometimes think that I'd love to move to SD, when going from Yellowstone to home via Rapid City a couple years ago, there were some lovely areas that I wouldn't mind living in by creeks and rivers that were just gorgeous. Reminded me of some areas of Alaska, wonder if it gets super cold or if it's more like here.


Hate to burst your bubble but I think it's more like here????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joyce, I sometimes think that I'd love to move to SD, when going from Yellowstone to home via Rapid City a couple years ago, there were some lovely areas that I wouldn't mind living in by creeks and rivers that were just gorgeous. Reminded me of some areas of Alaska, wonder if it gets super cold or if it's more like here.


It usually is very cold and lots of snow, but not so much this past winter. It is a beautiful, vibrant green in spring, looks like London green, then gets browner as the year goes on and shades of gold and brown in the fall. When there are good crops, the fields of golden wheat look like a wavy gold ocean and the sunflowers, turning their heads in one direction, are a beautiful gold and green sight. 
Don't know if I could stand for 3 hours in a cold church for a service. However, as you said, the church and service were beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's the problem they're still in the dark ages, and bring all that lifestyle into a modern society, which just doesn't assimilate and causes major trouble.
> I'm watching the live Manchester show on tv and it's wonderful, really upbeat and positive after all the terror of past days.
> On our news last night, Samoa has declared itself as a Christian country and won't tolerate Islam by law. There are a few Muslims living there who aren't happy of course, but it was a brave move by the govt to do that.


I find our country seems to bend over backwards to let them keep their foreign ways. When I was young, the immigrants couldn't wait to become Canadians as they were so happy to be in a free society where they could improve their lives & make things better for their kids. The ones coming now want the advantages but want to keep themselves separate. My cousin told me in Ontario in the small town we were near, they are demanding a separate school & want the swimming pool restricted for their use only for 2 days a week so no one sees their women????I guess town council told them where they could go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, cute dress

Julie, great photo of GS, just a little while ago

DH went off on the Harley with his cousin so I've been doing some sewing. DSs MIL gave me another bag of polar fleece scraps so I've cut them into hats. I need to get rid of some stuff as I soon won't get in my sewing room????
It's DS2 birthday, how did my baby get to be 27 so quick????????
It's 27C/80F but a wind & some black clouds floating about so not sure what's going to be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Bonnie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find our country seems to bend over backwards to let them keep their foreign ways. When I was young, the immigrants couldn't wait to become Canadians as they were so happy to be in a free society where they could improve their lives & make things better for their kids. The ones coming now want the advantages but want to keep themselves separate. My cousin told me in Ontario in the small town we were near, they are demanding a separate school & want the swimming pool restricted for their use only for 2 days a week so no one sees their women????I guess town council told them where they could go.


Yep give them an inch and they take a mile, and our respective govts let it happen! How dumb is that, our rights and western lifestyle should come first in our own countries, and if the newcomers can't handle it they need to leave.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to Lakeside today, a large shopping mall, and there were lots of people there including two fully armed policemen walking through the food court. An unusual sight when eating KFC.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For those of you that crochet (I'm still not there) if you follow this link there are some adorable animal slippers (adult & kid sizes) for free.
http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/pudgy-animal-crochet-slippers?omhide=true


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

I feel like you've unleashed a demon here - lots of good chatting. We lived in rural Alaska and had a big garden along the river. Every year our neighbors would complain about the Moose eating their produce but they never touched ours. We figured it was because the moose were full by the time they got to us and just wanted a drink. 

I was raised Russian Orthodox, so long church services were the norm. I loved all the tradition and symbolry. There is no church within traveling distance now so we go the little one in town. It is not the same but thanks the Internet, you can still find services online.

We are having heat in the 80's for the last three days. On Wednesday it was 37! There is a lot of wind and ts very dry. Flowers need lots of water.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> I feel like you've unleashed a demon here - lots of good chatting. We lived in rural Alaska and had a big garden along the river. Every year our neighbors would complain about the Moose eating their produce but they never touched ours. We figured it was because the moose were full by the time they got to us and just wanted a drink.
> 
> I was raised Russian Orthodox, so long church services were the norm. I loved all the tradition and symbolry. There is no church within traveling distance now so we go the little one in town. It is not the same but thanks the Internet, you can still find services online.
> 
> We are having heat in the 80's for the last three days. On Wednesday it was 37! There is a lot of wind and ts very dry. Flowers need lots of water.


Welcome to the tea party, it's always good to have newcomers join us and read of different lifestyles and we learn a lot from each other too and become friends in cyberspace.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of you that crochet (I'm still not there) if you follow this link there are some adorable animal slippers (adult & kid sizes) for free.
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/pudgy-animal-crochet-slippers?omhide=true


Those are awesome, love the sheep faces! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute dress
> 
> Julie, great photo of GS, just a little while ago
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- he is of course almost unrecognisable now from that little fellow, being nearly 8!
I do hope you do get some decent settled weather soon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja. The fabric was my second choice; first choice was much more than I was willing to pay at $12.99 a yard and I would have needed 1 1/2 yards unless I pieced it which I didn't want to do.


I really like that! It's fun to combine different things.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I thought maybe you were hunters???? I see a moose has tramped across my garden, I keep threatening to learn to shoot????


I'm a little surprised you don't shoot. My mother learned finally when she was older than you, though she doesn't really hunt. But I'm glad she knows how (coyotes are a problem there and I'd hate for them to hurt the dogs if Daddy isn't there). I've not shot at all for years but learned how as soon as I was big enough to hold up a rifle. I never did and never will like handguns, however.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some rain soon & the AC fixed. DH keeps talking about getting AC but I hardly see the point for the few days we need it. We used to have what's locally know as "Ukrainian AC". an old radiator in front of the air intake for the furnace, attach a cold water garden hose to it & run slowly, it actually works quite well but the radiator needs replaced. The water coming out can either go down the drain or in our case out the basement window to the fruit trees. OK on the farm where we don't pay for water & as long as the well is good.
> 
> Hope your friends gets a diagnosis & gets better


I'll second all of that! And your AC story reminds me of putting a bucket of ice in front of the fan! It works, too. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, I've heard it's like that in parts of Montreal. I know I shouldn't say it but isn't really upsets me when I see women in the burka to me it's a symbol of being under the thumb of men & I don't think it belongs in today's society, particularly in a free country. I know a head scarf is part of their religion & I can accept it but that complete tent is just nuts, like they've gone back to the dark ages.


Their religion says to dress modestly, it does mention some type of scarf ,but it's man that decided which way to interpretate it to make the women wear the full mask . I personally think in this time of uncertainty that the full mask should be banned , if like they say it's the woman's choice surely they should understand and free willingly stop wearing it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds nasty but I suppose because of the poor circulation it's not painful? Any chance they could somehow restore the circulation? I hope there will be some alternative to amputation


No, he doesn't have a lot of feeling in his feet so they are not painful at all - every cloud!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, the slippers are terrific. Would make good Christmas gifts.

He wanted to get back in time to watch the race...now he's asleep in the chair. I decided to give my feet a soak in vinegar--gets the roughness out and feels good too. I should do a new polish now it's sandal weather also. I'm feeling rather like a slug at the moment, since of course I ate too much at lunch. Think I will knit a while, as it did get hot and I don't fancy a quilt over my lap just now.

Dagnabbit, I know I wanted to comment on something else but CRAFT. So I'll catch up again later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> I feel like you've unleashed a demon here - lots of good chatting. We lived in rural Alaska and had a big garden along the river. Every year our neighbors would complain about the Moose eating their produce but they never touched ours. We figured it was because the moose were full by the time they got to us and just wanted a drink.
> 
> I was raised Russian Orthodox, so long church services were the norm. I loved all the tradition and symbolry. There is no church within traveling distance now so we go the little one in town. It is not the same but thanks the Internet, you can still find services online.
> 
> We are having heat in the 80's for the last three days. On Wednesday it was 37! There is a lot of wind and ts very dry. Flowers need lots of water.


Good to know more about you. My brother was a career man in the Air Force too and sounds like he and his family were in many of the same places as you and your DH have been.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pie.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, lovely doodle. Please tell Matthew I would love to be able to doodle like this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sam! How are you feeling today? Have you been able to eat and keep it down?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, what a sweet dress, I love the combo of knit and fabric.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rusty, impressed your first knitting project was socks!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo I can share of DGS, as a young fellow.
> Showing off the patches made by Bronwen.


So cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find our country seems to bend over backwards to let them keep their foreign ways. When I was young, the immigrants couldn't wait to become Canadians as they were so happy to be in a free society where they could improve their lives & make things better for their kids. The ones coming now want the advantages but want to keep themselves separate. My cousin told me in Ontario in the small town we were near, they are demanding a separate school & want the swimming pool restricted for their use only for 2 days a week so no one sees their women????I guess town council told them where they could go.


I think it's the same in the US. In fact, there are times I feel like we take away our own citizens' worth and rights to please others.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lovely day, my DD took us to REÍ, an outdoor clothing equipment coop. I had almost $600 kickback credit from credit card so got hiking and walking shoe, one pair of hiking pants and a top and still have credit. Best part for me was my daughter bought dress, pants, shirt, hat and bag for her trip to Spain in three weeks. With her busy schedule she didn't think she could fit shopping in, so I was delighted.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome, Rusty! So glad you decided to join us!

Cavaliers and Golden State play their second game tonight! My poor Rangers are on a slump, and the Astros beat them in all 3 games this weekend. I know they will make a comeback, but I hope it's soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've not had much energy yesterday and today although this evening i am feeling better. i'm up for as long as i can and then need to lay down for a while. not sure how active i am going to be this weekend - it will be good just to see everyone. gary and heidi are taking bailee to the airport - actually she should be in the air by now - on her way the the DR for a month. then home for a few days and then off again for a month in Peru. she took a 140 pillowcase dresses with her to the DR, some soccer balls and bicycle pump and heaven know what else she packed in there. i will be glad to see her home safe and sound. you might add her to your prayer lists if you don't mind. think the folks should be home around nine depending on traffic.

hot and muggy today - have the front door open and the bedroom fan going full blast so i am comfortable. 

i need to keep reading if i am ever to catch up. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great opening and updates from the ladies. I loved seeing the great knitting from the books. All beyond my ability but beautiful to dream amount.
> So good to hear from Designer and learn her pain is gone. Sadly, statins are known for pain as well as sometimes making heart disease worse.
> A day of mixed emotions for me..last full time employee day. Had a great schedule with really neat scrub, circulator and surgeon..best room on the schedule. Came to lunch to find this surprise and a gift card to my favorite fly shop. Have cleaned out the locker and gotten my anes. supplies all packed up. Will see if they need me as locums or not.


What a lovely surprise for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband's best friends wife is like that , she is a lovely woman and I class her as a friend but she lives her life through church I think she was definitely a nun in a former life . Husbands friend turned to the Catholic religion when he married her and does he love to preach , think he goes into shock when I tell him my views ????


I seldom discuss religion or politics with anyone but...... don't ask me if you don't want the answer. SIL's mom was such a sweet lady. When visiting here, she would go to church with the kids..... then she and hubby would find the local Catholic church and go again. Never said a word. The family would have been more than happy to take them and go with them. She really was a quiet force to be reckoned with and always the martyr. She never sat and ate with the family, but served them... never opened her gifts at Christmas in public, always sat up with all sick relatives... She was quiet, but mighty. DIL said "Yes, Mam" to her all his life. I really liked her and his dad and was so sorry he lost them so early, and his oldest brother.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our's too. DH can often be found outside working in the garden and the telly is playing away inside!


Mine turns it on as he is headed to the garage!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just popping in to say I am still around. Been keeping up with reading, praying for all in need of prayer, glad to see Sam is home! Have just been very busy the past couple weeks. My son graduated high school last weekend, and I've been working on getting him registered and taking tests for the local community college. And, since his father lost his social security card, we had to go get him a new one so I can take him to get a state ID and start practicing to get his license, as he flunked driver's ed. He also took a test to get a job at the shop where my hubby, my middle daughter and my eldest daughter's fiance work.
> 
> Haven't had any therapy this week as my therapist is on vacation and she said I was doing well enough that she thought I would be OK skipping a week. Ha. That's when Karma hit....
> 
> ...


Not good news about your bicep. Hopefully your doctor can fix you up in no time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a simple rule in our car- whoever is driving chooses what if anything we listen to. They are the most important person in the car at that time and need to be comfortable with what is on. If it irritates them they might get uptight and impact on their driving.


Good rule.... We rent books on tape for long trips. That takes care of the problem and also signals fading in and out and looking for local stations.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's not a toe this time, but the top part of his foot. His foot became so swollen that the skin just gave way.


Oh, that is much more involved. Hoping they can get the infection under control. (That is what happened to my abdomen last time... It ruptured at the weakest spot and looked like a bullet hole.) Many healing vibes sent his way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla talked to her mom today, they had to send her sister to Philadelphia to a specialist for the surgery it was a rare kind of fracture. Seems she's having horrendous pain and they don't know why, so they are wondering if there is something underlying in the bone or nerves, they may have to take the leg, so prayers that she keeps the leg and heals well would be greatly appreciated. Michelle's 64.


I hope when they do the surgery, they will find out what's causing so much pain and can avoid taking her leg.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Aw thank you, It's not a case of kowtow, we discussed beforehand what we both might like for dinner over this weekend, and I bought the groceries needed and we will enjoy later. It's late afternoon and the kitchen is smelling pretty good, according to Stu who just came in from tearing round the track at 200kms per hour, and is happy with his day's performance. He is a good hubby to me and we look after each other, just as it should be.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've made an appointment for Wednesday so if I'm not better then I will go. On line booking is good- decided when I went to bed last night so did it then. Didn't want to wait as it seems something I want to see my doctor about and she can be hard to get into. But the symptoms are so vague that someone who doesn't know will likely just say wait and see. But Jenny knows I only go when I need to and so will take me seriously. So if she says wait and see I will be happy to do so.
> 
> As I'm sure its gut related rather than a bug I have two busy days- that will sure be a test! But there is a few hours tomorrow so I think I will come back here for a rest while Mum is in theatre and hopefully Elizabeth will sleep for a while on Tuesday and I can rest then. I've told David I won't be doing anything about food for at least the next 2 nights. With a grin in his voice (if you can do such a thing) he said 'I see starving me are you?'


Good for you and how wonderful to know you and your Dr. are on the same page. I can't imagine you going without a true issue, so glad you are thinking ahead. I'm sure David feels the same and is happy to fend for himself. Glad you are close enough to hospital to come home to rest. Will there be other relatives at hospital? I sent mine out to eat shopping during last operation Sitting and twiddling thumbs for hours doesn't suit any of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Becuase if the circulation is that poor then it wouldn't heal anyway- no circulation=no blood= no nutrients, oxygen etc getting to the area. Enough to keep the foot going but enough to allow any real healing. I assume they have done tests to see at which point the circulation gets so poor and thus determined that the leg needs to go if it doesn't heal.


Yes, my FIL lost his leg due to that.... but had hoped there might have been some advances in treatment since then. (i.e. wound vacs weren't really common then.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sound like you got some great deals and also some good time with DD. I love REI though don't get there much at all as it is in Atlanta. Where in Spain will your DD be going?


sassafras123 said:


> Lovely day, my DD took us to REÍ, an outdoor clothing equipment coop. I had almost $600 kickback credit from credit card so got hiking and walking shoe, one pair of hiking pants and a top and still have credit. Best part for me was my daughter bought dress, pants, shirt, hat and bag for her trip to Spain in three weeks. With her busy schedule she didn't think she could fit shopping in, so I was delighted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The code is COLOR FAST Pam . Hope the shot helps with the pain in your knee


That's for 13, Sonja. I hoped that I had 12 in my Ravelry library but it's missing so I can't help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I forgot to congratulate Joyce on the retirement! May you have many happy years.
> 
> Since T cat had a rough week (he finished his oral meds yesterday and is looking good), I freshened up the catnip this morning. I think he's happy!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear T cat is feeling a little better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is. I just can't wrap my head around how someone with no control over their animal can just let it run loose, I'd be terrified that something would happen to my pet, let alone the pet doing something to someone else or someone else's pet. And if it's happened before that the dog has knocked people over, she should have learned then.


It's awful too that she didn't stick around to see if she could help, particularly if she is a nurse. I hope someone has found out who she is and where she lives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> An update on my DB Kenneth - he got out of hospital on Thursday and the district nurse will come in every second day to dress his foot, but the consultant has said that although there is now no infection there, he doesn't think the wound will heal because the circulation to that foot is so poor. He also said that because of his heart condition my DB can't risk another infection, so if it won't heal they will have to amputate the leg - not the news we were hoping for. However, I'm working on the premise that it _could_ heal, so prayers would be appreciated.


Prayers that your DB's foot will heal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only behind 23 pages. Have a lot to catch up. Got an email from a neighbour asking if I'd like to go to a taping of the Live with Kelly and Ryan show tomorrow. Of course, I said, yes. Our Prime Minister will be on the show but I have just learned that there will be 2 tapings tomorrow and we are going to the second one. So, I won't get to see the Prime Minister being interviewed. There are lots of instructions. It's going to be outside and there are no seats so we have to bring blankets to sit on. Have to dress for any kind of weather but probably rain. It's going to be a long morning. I sure hope it will be worthwhile.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear about a setback on the shoulder. I'm a little surprised Dr. didn't see you sooner since it was bad enough to send you to urgent care. Fingers crossed there is nothing really major wrong, just an oddity.... but do be careful until your visit. You've been dong so well. Look forward to seeing you at KAP.
> 
> Hope your son gets the job. (My youngest flunked her driver's test the first time. She does not fail..... so she would not take it again. I had bought her a car that sat in the garage until the summer after her Freshman year of college when my dear friend told her SHE was taking her the next day to take her test..... and would not take no for an answer. Of course she passed.


The main reason he didn't pass driver's education was because he didn't do the homework.... A struggle we had with him through all his schooling. And since he didn't do the paper work he was not allowed to do the road work.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the new idea. I think I will do the same on the Simvastatin. zi don't hurt, but don't believe in taking things that I may not need and I do believe that the exercise is every bit as important in lowering cholersterol. DH takes a different statin and he does have a lot of pains so we may ask for a change next visit I know my Dad could take one bout not another.
> I had a frozen shoulder.... My therapist was great and I regained almost all range of motion but had to quit a little early when lung surgery was scheduled. I did buy a pulley system to hook over door so I can do some here at home.... if only I would!


I have one of those pulleys. It is very helpful with the ROM, I have regained a lot, so at least that's one good thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I always knew the Protestants were wrong but don't ever remember being taught negative things about them.
> Clearly they failed somewhere as I now go to a Protestant church!


My altar boy husband was politely given the opportunity to leave the Catholic HS for copying keys to the gym and selling them to others so they could play in the gym whenever the mood stuck. He also got to walk "nights" as punishment. (All the priest line up in the dark gym and you have to walk the gauntlet, never knowing if a blow will land or you will escape unscathed... Fear is a wonderful motivator.) We were married in the church for the sake of his family, as was my eldest DD, but they go wherever they find the best speaker nowadays. G and I drive a good distance to go to a very strict and old time Catholic church where there is no greeting of neighbors, etc. and the mass is still in Latin when we want a little return to the old ways but those trips are not frequent. We choose churches by the minister as the girls were growing up... kind of compromise between the two religions. I was Methodist. We settled on one of the 3 Lutheran branches for some ritual but without all the emphasis on the pocketbook. So eldest was baptized in both churches and youngest just in the Lutheran. The first request to any new minister was that they respect my husband and not even think about converting him..... It worked well for us, but we both prefer a church that provides us a calm, quiet place to be reflective. Social time is for after the service. The denomination s not our first priority. Mom and Dad also followed the best speaker and were very active in the church, but mom never joined any and, even though excommunicated for marrying Dad outside the church, she will always be a Catholic in her heart.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> That doesn't sound good. Are you planning on driving yourself to KAP? Maybe a large elastic wrap around from shoulder to shoulder to really immobilize until you see Dr.


Yep, will be driving myself, which hubby isn't very happy about, but he knows how stubborn and independent I can be, lol. Luckily, I have become quite proficient at driving with mainly my right arm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Matthew's doodles as much as his finished work!


So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think converts to any religion are more devout than those born into it.


That is certainly the case of my neighbor (alley daughter). She was a dyed in the wool Texas Baptist but now is the most devout, teaches at a Catholic school, is very active in the church and Easter is her favorite holiday. I think it may be that the choice is made as an adult and there is a great deal of study involved instead of blind acceptance and family tradition. We are always so honored to be included in all the religious occasions in their children's lives. It's nice to have extra grandchildren.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good thinking. Fortunately I'm driving on my own most of the time these days so I can listen to what I want, but I do remember the days of DH falling asleep with the remote in his hand. Glad I'm over that now!!


Dad always did that. If you could manage to get it and change the channel, his eyes popped open and he declared he was watching that..... even though 3 shows had come and gone!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


All of them turned out very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo I can share of DGS, as a young fellow.
> Showing off the patches made by Bronwen.


Awe, what a cutie! The patches are adorable too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


:sm24: :sm24: Well said and good to see you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? In Ontario when I was young, they were not allowed to drive in the yard, must walk from the road, my poor mom was mopping the wood floor in the porch & tossed the dirty water out the door just as they came round the corner. She was so embarrassed but they must have thought it intentional as they never visited again


Oh my gosh, I'm with your mom, I'd have been mortified and felt horrible. Knowing me, I'd have run down the road after them to apologise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but I think it's more like here????????


Yah, I kinda think so too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It usually is very cold and lots of snow, but not so much this past winter. It is a beautiful, vibrant green in spring, looks like London green, then gets browner as the year goes on and shades of gold and brown in the fall. When there are good crops, the fields of golden wheat look like a wavy gold ocean and the sunflowers, turning their heads in one direction, are a beautiful gold and green sight.
> Don't know if I could stand for 3 hours in a cold church for a service. However, as you said, the church and service were beautiful.


Had a feeling that it was, I guess the best fishing happens where it gets colder in winter, if you're fly fishing that is. 
But it sure is beautiful, I'd still move if I didn't have to go out in winter unless I want to, maybe. lol
Reminded me the most of Alaska of the places I've been, even over Colorado. I really love your description.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope that is the case, if you decide to go. People will be getting too scared to cross any bridge in London, me-thinks.


Some will, but I see others leading a march across them to show solidarity and refusal to be intimidated. I hope there is a HUGE turnout for the concert to benefit Manchester tonight. I've put out my picture of us and DD and GD at the bridge as a silent tribute to those hurt and to the courage of our English friends.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The paint was acrylic so dried pretty fast & fortunately we didn't get any showers yesterday
> 
> DS & DIL got we the first day but I had s text from them last night & all was good. DS has lots of overtime booked in the next few weeks so this was the only opportunity for them to go for 4 days


Glad their trip went well. I assume more overtime for DS means more babysitting duties for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome RustyDog! You are so right about Sam; he like a wonderful overseer of us all. Hope you will join in more and participate in our chatter.


We will look after him this weekend as he will do for us also. I am looking forward to seeing his family as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they used that "observation " to decrease the admission numbers n our small hospitals, then said we didn't need so many beds or hospitals, the hospital where I worked went from 28 acute care beds down to 10 when they built the new one. Politics dictates so much now days & it seems only cities should have hospitals even though it's over an hour to any place they designate big enough to "need" a hospital. Fortunately we have so many reserves -4 within 1/2 hr & one only about 15 miles that has 1500 people- nearby that they raised hell & we at least get to keep our small hospital with emergency services. I think having so much oil industry in the area helped too.


One more reason I hate that term. Glad you were able to keep your hospital. The one near mom in AR had no real services and it was at least an hour to the closest real hospital. It cost us a small fortune in hotel rooms to stay down there when Dad was in for so long. We would only drive back to house to pick up fresh clothes and do minor chores. It is one of the reasons I am now more cautious about any future moves, to be sure there is some decent medical nearby.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think she phones others earlier in the week but only caught me then because our phone hasn't been working & since it's outside had to wait to see what the weather would do.
> I don't like. Having to dig up bulbs in the fall, I do grow a few gladiolus as I love them but don't have great success storing them over winter. The last few years I've also grown a few dahlias


DH isn't great on flower names so he always says "funeral flowers" for glads. I used to have them solid behind the fence but they are long gone. We used to make Leas out of the flowers. They last so long in the house too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


I don't remember seeing you here before. There's always room for one more around Sam's tea table. Welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to have you with us. I'm originally from South Dakota so know your country well. Right now SD is badly needing rain..crops are wilting and farmers very worried. Kindly remember these SD folks in your prayers as I do in mine.
> Utah is to get to 100 F today, already 80 in my home as the air conditioner quit yesterday, which I didn't really notice as my good friend from anes. school had me take her to the ER in severe pain. Her problem is yet to be sorted out. As I got home I noted the house seemed warm, but not until this AM did I realize that the fan was blowing non-stop but outside air, no cooling at all. Have left a message with the HVAC person and shall call as soon as they are open in the am. One good thing about retired, I will be home all day. Hoping they can come tomorrow. I am one of their "preferred" customers so hoping that will help. I am fortunate as I am off to church early (choir practice) and shall stay for 3 hours in the wonderful cool.


Hoping SD gets much needed rain and prayers for your friend. Also hope your a/c can be quickly fixed inexpensively.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My uncle became JW when he married& was very devout, I used to love arguing things with him when I was in high school, drove my mom nuts???? We visited them over the years, they lived in Invermere BC, he's passed but wife is still there & beyond grace at meals & the magazines left on the bedside tables in case we would like to read it, religion was never mentioned. He was my stepdads youngest brother & of the nieces & nephews we are the only ones who regularly visited & they are so happy we do that they wouldn't want to make it an issue.
> 
> Personally I,think believe what you want, just don't tell me what to believe & doing that everyone should be happy.
> 
> I know we aren't to discuss religion or politics so hope this is ok


Oops. Really didn't mean comments as a religious discussion, just life experiences. I totally agree though. I'm for everyone following their own beliefs, just leave me to mine/ I'm not going to change anyone else's mind and want them to do the same for me. (That pretty much sums up my thoughts on politics as well. I always try to remember that not all people agree with their elected officials either so don't paint all with the same brush.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They did the first surgery, but she's still having horrendous pain, so hopefully Marla will hear something positive before we head to KAP, but she made sure her mom had her cell phone number to call us while on the road.


So sorry. I don't believe in hurting. That has to be quite something that no drugs are being helpful. I wonder if they have considered a medical coma for a few days to see if her body will heal and resolve some of the pain issues. Prayers for wisdom and guidance for the doctors and a good outcome for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? In Ontario when I was young, they were not allowed to drive in the yard, must walk from the road, my poor mom was mopping the wood floor in the porch & tossed the dirty water out the door just as they came round the corner. She was so embarrassed but they must have thought it intentional as they never visited again


Oops! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I finished mending 4 pair of David's jeans and one of my sports bras, it's one of my faves and it wasn't sewn very well. Dinner is eaten and I just need to seal a meal all David's meals for the next two weeks, guess I'll go do that really quick so that I can then just sit and relax.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute dress
> 
> Julie, great photo of GS, just a little while ago
> 
> ...


It's amazing how, when we are trying to get rid of stuff, people start giving us more. lol

Happy Birthday to your baby!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I thought maybe you were hunters???? I see a moose has tramped across my garden, I keep threatening to learn to shoot????


We had a deer go past the house across the road this afternoon! It made it safely across and down between the neighbors to the field behind us. In 25 years that is only the second time we have seen one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It doesn't seem possible that you've been married a year longer than I've been alive, you are just too young for that.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: My oldest daughter was born in 64 and the other in 67. I'm older than dirt but, remember, DH says we were born married! (I look it too after the last 3 years, There was a time not long ago, I as small and kind of attractive.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????sounds like my neighbor, he'd argue black was white just to have a debate????????


Exactly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't see it harming it, just may be a little sugary if it's not dissolved


We will see I guess. I've eaten so many of the rest we bought that I would have to go buy more if I wanted to make more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute dress
> 
> Julie, great photo of GS, just a little while ago
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DS.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


Very pretty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


I really like seeing a different view of his talents. That one really appeals to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> I feel like you've unleashed a demon here - lots of good chatting. We lived in rural Alaska and had a big garden along the river. Every year our neighbors would complain about the Moose eating their produce but they never touched ours. We figured it was because the moose were full by the time they got to us and just wanted a drink.
> 
> I was raised Russian Orthodox, so long church services were the norm. I loved all the tradition and symbolry. There is no church within traveling distance now so we go the little one in town. It is not the same but thanks the Internet, you can still find services online.
> 
> We are having heat in the 80's for the last three days. On Wednesday it was 37! There is a lot of wind and ts very dry. Flowers need lots of water.


Oh where were you in Alaska? I was born in Anchorage but lived in several places, Adak for 7 years, Glennallen for 11 years, Kenai(I'm related to half the Kenai Peninsula I think), for Junior year, graduated from Tok. Lived in Kodiak for 11 years before heading to Texas, total I was home for 33 years before I ventured to the lower 48. 
LOL!! They probably were full. lol Moose are funny. 
When we'd go camping or traveling at all, we always stopped to look at the ROC's, they are always so beautiful with all the stained glass and ornate decoration, just lovely to wander through, it's like going back in time to wander through one, you're absolutely right on the tradition and symology, in some ways it's a bit like Catholic service, but yet completely different.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! UGH! the smell of paint is not so great, but lovely that he's doing household chores like painting, shows some gumption, she did much better this time round.


Have no idea if it works, but was told to mix a dose of vanilla into the paint to stop odors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've not had much energy yesterday and today although this evening i am feeling better. i'm up for as long as i can and then need to lay down for a while. not sure how active i am going to be this weekend - it will be good just to see everyone. gary and heidi are taking bailee to the airport - actually she should be in the air by now - on her way the the DR for a month. then home for a few days and then off again for a month in Peru. she took a 140 pillowcase dresses with her to the DR, some soccer balls and bicycle pump and heaven know what else she packed in there. i will be glad to see her home safe and sound. you might add her to your prayer lists if you don't mind. think the folks should be home around nine depending on traffic.
> 
> hot and muggy today - have the front door open and the bedroom fan going full blast so i am comfortable.
> 
> i need to keep reading if i am ever to catch up. --- sam


Of course we will keep Bailee in our prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a doodle from this morning. Sometimes doodles lead to drawings.


Interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> The concert is due to start in a couple of hours or so, 7.00pm our time I think. The security round that stadium will be so tight even a gnat won't get in, and they're asking people not to bring bags with them to speed up security checks on the way in, so I think all should be well.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, the slippers are terrific. Would make good Christmas gifts.
> 
> He wanted to get back in time to watch the race...now he's asleep in the chair. I decided to give my feet a soak in vinegar--gets the roughness out and feels good too. I should do a new polish now it's sandal weather also. I'm feeling rather like a slug at the moment, since of course I ate too much at lunch. Think I will knit a while, as it did get hot and I don't fancy a quilt over my lap just now.
> 
> Dagnabbit, I know I wanted to comment on something else but CRAFT. So I'll catch up again later.


I never heard of soaking feet in vinegar, I've used epsom salts, I think I may try the vinegar one day though, sounds great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


That's very nice, Gwenie.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Jynx, but I was able to get it! I'm hoping the shot will work, but honestly, I'm not sure it isn't a tear. Thankfully, I do not need knee replacement, and the left knee that was replaced 8 years ago is doing great! Looking forward to the KAP!


Glad to know you are doing it so I can pester you for the ones I missed! Maybe an elastic knee band would give a little extra support while it is hurting?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


Ooo! I like 2 & 4 best!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


Darling, I have a pattern that combines the two and had forgotten about it. One of my favorite dresses for Livey as a tot was one of the T-shirt dresses where I painted the T-shirt with a lamb and embroidered Grandma's Little Lamb and paired it with a pink skirt fabric that was Little Boy Blue pictures.

Love your colors.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, I've experimented with the tart cherries today and they will not work for a sour cherry pie. Or any other strictly cherry pie. Apparently, they have been processed pretty much like the dried cranberries sold as _Craisins_ in the stores.

Having come to that conclusion, I'm going to try combining them with some fresh apple slices and make a cherry/apple pie. If it is successful, I'll bring a couple of them to KAP for the cookout on Saturday. I need to reconstitute some dried beets and make pickled beets for the meal also. If I'm successful with the pies, I will make them and freeze them for traveling and then hope to make it to Heidi's oven first so that I can bake them and get them out of the way for others to use the oven *and* get them cool enough to eat by serving time on Saturday.

I just need to get through these next few weeks without much, if any, help in the kitchen at Elm. Things have been screwed up royally for the summer months and WEP workers I'd counted on being there have been re-assigned or have gotten reasonably viable employment and been removed from the welfare rolls.

I'd better get busy. I have a few things to get finished with before time to sleep tonight. I keep you all in my heart, dear friends, and the newcomers are so welcome to join us often.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: My oldest daughter was born in 64 and the other in 67. I'm older than dirt but, remember, DH says we were born married! (I look it too after the last 3 years, There was a time not long ago, I as small and kind of attractive.)


I was born in 59 and DB #1 was born in 63. And you are still beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I never heard of soaking feet in vinegar, I've used epsom salts, I think I may try the vinegar one day though, sounds great.


My DSIL uses the mouthwash soak that makes the rounds of Facebook. Says it works great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I've experimented with the tart cherries today and they will not work for a sour cherry pie. Or any other strictly cherry pie. Apparently, they have been processed pretty much like the dried cranberries sold as _Craisins_ in the stores.
> 
> Having come to that conclusion, I'm going to try combining them with some fresh apple slices and make a cherry/apple pie. If it is successful, I'll bring a couple of them to KAP for the cookout on Saturday. I need to reconstitute some dried beets and make pickled beets for the meal also. If I'm successful with the pies, I will make them and freeze them for traveling and then hope to make it to Heidi's oven first so that I can bake them and get them out of the way for others to use the oven *and* get them cool enough to eat by serving time on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Whatever you make will be great! And I hope you get the help you will need at Elm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling. I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


Well, you certainly picked a challenge for your first knitting. Well done. Socks are great for portable knitting and so many ways to change them up, not to mention cozy to wear.

When we were living in Illinois, we used to visit and camp in your neck of the woods. It is beautiful and a lovey setting to sit and knit and watch nature. I do so miss the woods and fall colors. Not only that, it is a climate where you can wear your knitting!

Traveling is great but nice to put down roots. It is hard to have your children in other states but, hopefully, they can visit occasionally. I remember how much my girls loved to go spend a week or two with their grandparents in the summer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to know you are doing it so I can pester you for the ones I missed! Maybe an elastic knee band would give a little extra support while it is hurting?


I am getting the patterns, but have yet to knit one! Just let me know when you need one! I do have the elastic knee band, and wear it when I am on my feet. I have really been taking it easy, but tomorrow that must end. I have to get ready for the KAP! I have tons of laundry to do and mail to declutter!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo I can share of DGS, as a young fellow.
> Showing off the patches made by Bronwen.


He's a cute little man. How old was he at the time?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always told phyllis i would never kill her - she wasn't worth going to jail for. but there were times - - - - --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We are the exact opposites in every way , in some ways it's funny but other ways it can be a bit difficult especially with being at home most of the time , gone is my silence I'm surprised the TV doesn't explode the amount of time it's on, and I'm seriously thinking about doing something to the radio in the car, as for deciding anything new I solved that by not giving him a choice but at least I know he won't eat my chocolates and I won't touch his toffees ????. 39 years coming up for 40 not that I'm counting but I would have been released from jail by now


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that you have told us a little more of yourself.
> I used to fly a Piper Cub as a teenager- but when I applied to the Airforce to see what they would offer me- I was told I could work in the Kitchen. I did not see a heck of a future in that- declined- but unfortunately the Petrol Crises intervened and tuition costs sky rocketed, and I've not flown myself since the 1960's.


One of Dad's planes was a Piper Cub. He and I used to fly most week-ends. (The player piano in the restaurant hanger fascinated me and Dad bought one a few years later...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to have you with us. I'm originally from South Dakota so know your country well. Right now SD is badly needing rain..crops are wilting and farmers very worried. Kindly remember these SD folks in your prayers as I do in mine.
> Utah is to get to 100 F today, already 80 in my home as the air conditioner quit yesterday, which I didn't really notice as my good friend from anes. school had me take her to the ER in severe pain. Her problem is yet to be sorted out. As I got home I noted the house seemed warm, but not until this AM did I realize that the fan was blowing non-stop but outside air, no cooling at all. Have left a message with the HVAC person and shall call as soon as they are open in the am. One good thing about retired, I will be home all day. Hoping they can come tomorrow. I am one of their "preferred" customers so hoping that will help. I am fortunate as I am off to church early (choir practice) and shall stay for 3 hours in the wonderful cool.


Nothing like dealing with two emergencies on your first day of retirement!!!! Hope the air gets fixed quickly. I hate hot. Fortunately, there is a separate unit for my upstairs studio only (over the 2 car garage) and I can retreat up there if we have issues. Hope your friend's problem is quickly treated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I think we would use the term "substitute'' for taking or filling in during the absence of another, on a job.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find our country seems to bend over backwards to let them keep their foreign ways. When I was young, the immigrants couldn't wait to become Canadians as they were so happy to be in a free society where they could improve their lives & make things better for their kids. The ones coming now want the advantages but want to keep themselves separate. My cousin told me in Ontario in the small town we were near, they are demanding a separate school & want the swimming pool restricted for their use only for 2 days a week so no one sees their women????I guess town council told them where they could go.


My grandfather brought his family here from Hungary in the 1920's for a better life. They all blended into the Canadian way of life and were happy to do so. I did hear about the swimming pool episode and am glad they didn't go along with those demands.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When David went to the lake with my brother last weekend, he took the wrong road and the car was covered, and I do mean covered, with mud, he wanted to take it to the carwash, I said no, I wanted to wash it. So I've just come in a bit ago from washing the car, he came out and did the rinsing behind me with the hose as I used a rag and hot soapy water, he admitted it's not looked better even after a wash at the carwash. Now I'm covered in mud, guess I should go take a shower. lol
> And on the subject of shower, I bought a new shower head as the old one bit the dust, the new one didn't have any pressure, so I exchanged it and got another, Delta, even bigger and better, still very little pressure, David went online this morning and looked up how to take out the flow regulator, walla! We have shower pressure, yay! lol
> It's the small things you know. :sm16: :sm09:


Yes, some of those things to help us save energy, etc. really do the opposite. It takes longer to get clean and rinse hair when the pressure is too low...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, at first I thought it was a tattoo, lol I love it, can't wait to see what it developes into if he continues with it. I see flowers in it.


I did at first, but also see a very fanciful dragon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Up to page 34 but since I have to be up at 6 a.m., I'd better get to bed. Night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, ''twas a wonderful shopping trip with DD, this from a lady who hates shopping! She, my two grand girls, her bf and her DD are going to Barcelona, Madrid, and I've just lost my mind, a city south of Madrid that starts with S.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have had some wonderful friends that are Mormon and I used to go to services at my friends growing up as they held the mormon services at their house, their dad was the fish and wildlife officer and they lived right behind us and to the left, all of us kids were so sad to see Lisa and her brother move.


The young man who took Rachel to her prom was Mormon and faithfully attended services every morning. Not easy for an active teen in our community. It did affect his participating is some of the week-end things that the kids do but he was a great young man. The interns at my office were Mormon too and I always made sure we had plenty of juice in the fridge for them since they couldn't have the sodas.


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

We lived in Anchorage for 4 years before going to Mildenhall England, we were in North Pole, Fairbanks, and Salcha for 6 years after that. I have a son who still lives in Valdez. He married a girl from Kodiak.

I thought socks would be hard but they are enjoyable because the needles are not heavy in my hands and the weight of the sock is easy to manage. I have a bad habit of slipping and falling on ice which results in broken wrists and arms. I have plates in my left arm so lighter is better when knitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sinking fast, headed to bed. My DS, John came to visit for a couple of days. He and DD are going to hear a rock performance at a local venue.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I quite regularly get JWs but since they are people I've known many years, I can't be rude & tell them I'm not interested so I let them do their spell & leave their pamphlet ???? I went to a funeral there a few months back as I'd went to school with the son, I think they thought I would be a convert but it was just I felt I should go. Not many other outsiders went.


My visiting nurse is JW as well. The only reason I know was she was telling me about a patient that gave her a rough time about being later than expected and she told them that she would not be on time this Sat. either as she was going to help build the temple. I felt so badly for her, as it was so important to her and her oldest sister passed so she went to Tennessee instead for the funeral. She has a rough life and is raising 3 grandchildren and working for 3 agencies as well as a full-time nursing job.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????sounds like my neighbor, he'd argue black was white just to have a debate????????


My FIL used to drive the cold call phone people crazy. Remember when the Arthur Murray studios would call to offer lessons? He would put on an accent and sound so interested and ask the dumbest questions and be so enthusiastic. Were the girls pretty? and on and on. The people couldn't hang up fast enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to Lakeside today, a large shopping mall, and there were lots of people there including two fully armed policemen walking through the food court. An unusual sight when eating KFC.


But I would imagine a somewhat comforting sight. I was quite surprised by all the armed military when in Paris.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When they attempted the angioplasty on that leg they only got as far as the ankle, couldn't do the foot without the danger of damaging the vein/artery (?) irreparably.


Hence the need to take some leg if it doesn't heal becuase they need to amputate above the area where the circulation is really poor. And shows why the doctor is so concerned about the chances of healing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not here for long. 
Feeling a lot better today. At home for a few hours while Mum is in theatre. Planning a lie down before I go back to spend the rest of the day with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not here for long. 
Feeling a lot better today. At home for a few hours while Mum is in theatre. Planning a lie down before I go back to spend the rest of the day with her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> I feel like you've unleashed a demon here - lots of good chatting. We lived in rural Alaska and had a big garden along the river. Every year our neighbors would complain about the Moose eating their produce but they never touched ours. We figured it was because the moose were full by the time they got to us and just wanted a drink.
> 
> I was raised Russian Orthodox, so long church services were the norm. I loved all the tradition and symbolry. There is no church within traveling distance now so we go the little one in town. It is not the same but thanks the Internet, you can still find services online.
> 
> We are having heat in the 80's for the last three days. On Wednesday it was 37! There is a lot of wind and ts very dry. Flowers need lots of water.


I still like some formality and tradition in a church service regardless of the denomination. I guess itis aholdover from going to high mass with my maternal grandparents.

We are in the mid 80's here in TX, but muggy, with rain some time every day for the next week. Of course.... as we have torn out a lot of bushes along the front walk and have spent a week trying to buy sod Everyone is out, so all the new topsoil makes a mud bath on the sidewalk each day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely day, my DD took us to REÍ, an outdoor clothing equipment coop. I had almost $600 kickback credit from credit card so got hiking and walking shoe, one pair of hiking pants and a top and still have credit. Best part for me was my daughter bought dress, pants, shirt, hat and bag for her trip to Spain in three weeks. With her busy schedule she didn't think she could fit shopping in, so I was delighted.


That's the best kind of shopping! 
I'd love to go to Spain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've not had much energy yesterday and today although this evening i am feeling better. i'm up for as long as i can and then need to lay down for a while. not sure how active i am going to be this weekend - it will be good just to see everyone. gary and heidi are taking bailee to the airport - actually she should be in the air by now - on her way the the DR for a month. then home for a few days and then off again for a month in Peru. she took a 140 pillowcase dresses with her to the DR, some soccer balls and bicycle pump and heaven know what else she packed in there. i will be glad to see her home safe and sound. you might add her to your prayer lists if you don't mind. think the folks should be home around nine depending on traffic.
> 
> hot and muggy today - have the front door open and the bedroom fan going full blast so i am comfortable.
> 
> i need to keep reading if i am ever to catch up. --- sam


Glad you are feeling a bit better this evening Sam. 
I sure hope that Bailee has great trips to and from both DR and Peru, I'm assuming that the soccer balls are deflated? I can just see a suitcase full of inflated soccer balls. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm only behind 23 pages. Have a lot to catch up. Got an email from a neighbour asking if I'd like to go to a taping of the Live with Kelly and Ryan show tomorrow. Of course, I said, yes. Our Prime Minister will be on the show but I have just learned that there will be 2 tapings tomorrow and we are going to the second one. So, I won't get to see the Prime Minister being interviewed. There are lots of instructions. It's going to be outside and there are no seats so we have to bring blankets to sit on. Have to dress for any kind of weather but probably rain. It's going to be a long morning. I sure hope it will be worthwhile.


Have fun, keeping fingers crossed that you have sun, not rain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those are awesome, love the sheep faces! Thanks for sharing.


That's Lamb Chop! A well known puppet from my childhood. I really don't like to crochet but have copied that pattern. Too cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


Ooohhh! Those are so cool, I really love the first one best but I love them all. It's amazing what can be done with technology, but Matthew's drawing is perfect on it's own. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry. I don't believe in hurting. That has to be quite something that no drugs are being helpful. I wonder if they have considered a medical coma for a few days to see if her body will heal and resolve some of the pain issues. Prayers for wisdom and guidance for the doctors and a good outcome for her.


I'm hoping we hear something more and hopefully positive soon, a medical coma would be good for a bit to give relief from the pain for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: My oldest daughter was born in 64 and the other in 67. I'm older than dirt but, remember, DH says we were born married! (I look it too after the last 3 years, There was a time not long ago, I as small and kind of attractive.)


lol, you are still beautiful, you've just been through a lot the last three years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if it works, but was told to mix a dose of vanilla into the paint to stop odors.


That's a great idea, I may try that. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's Lamb Chop! A well known puppet from my childhood. I really don't like to crochet but have copied that pattern. Too cute.


Oh yes I well remember Lamb Chop aka Shari Lewis!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I've experimented with the tart cherries today and they will not work for a sour cherry pie. Or any other strictly cherry pie. Apparently, they have been processed pretty much like the dried cranberries sold as _Craisins_ in the stores.
> 
> Having come to that conclusion, I'm going to try combining them with some fresh apple slices and make a cherry/apple pie. If it is successful, I'll bring a couple of them to KAP for the cookout on Saturday. I need to reconstitute some dried beets and make pickled beets for the meal also. If I'm successful with the pies, I will make them and freeze them for traveling and then hope to make it to Heidi's oven first so that I can bake them and get them out of the way for others to use the oven *and* get them cool enough to eat by serving time on Saturday.
> 
> ...


I hope that you get all the help you need for the summer, it's wonderful that many have gotten employment and gotten off of the welfare rolls, but most inconvenient when you were counting on the help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DSIL uses the mouthwash soak that makes the rounds of Facebook. Says it works great.


I've never heard of that one. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think it's the same in the US. In fact, there are times I feel like we take away our own citizens' worth and rights to please others.


Political correctness gone awry. Revisionist history, another sore spot for me. To each his own, but don't tread on me!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely day, my DD took us to REÍ, an outdoor clothing equipment coop. I had almost $600 kickback credit from credit card so got hiking and walking shoe, one pair of hiking pants and a top and still have credit. Best part for me was my daughter bought dress, pants, shirt, hat and bag for her trip to Spain in three weeks. With her busy schedule she didn't think she could fit shopping in, so I was delighted.


REI is a great store. We have one nearby. Sound like you both did very well!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sinking fast, headed to bed. My DS, John came to visit for a couple of days. He and DD are going to hear a rock performance at a local venue.


I'm sure you will enjoy his visit. Sleep well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, some of those things to help us save energy, etc. really do the opposite. It takes longer to get clean and rinse hair when the pressure is too low...


And I don't know how they think if you have to flush twice it's saving water. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did at first, but also see a very fanciful dragon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've not had much energy yesterday and today although this evening i am feeling better. i'm up for as long as i can and then need to lay down for a while. not sure how active i am going to be this weekend - it will be good just to see everyone. gary and heidi are taking bailee to the airport - actually she should be in the air by now - on her way the the DR for a month. then home for a few days and then off again for a month in Peru. she took a 140 pillowcase dresses with her to the DR, some soccer balls and bicycle pump and heaven know what else she packed in there. i will be glad to see her home safe and sound. you might add her to your prayer lists if you don't mind. think the folks should be home around nine depending on traffic.
> 
> hot and muggy today - have the front door open and the bedroom fan going full blast so i am comfortable.
> 
> i need to keep reading if i am ever to catch up. --- sam


Don't worry about catching up.... (Read the summaries instead of all our yammering.) Rest up so you can gain some strength for the onslaught. We will fully understand your need to lay down, even at the hotel., plenty of rooms available. Just seeing you, however brief, will be a treat for all. We don't want to cause you a setback.

Prayers for Bailee, her safety and good works. It's so hard to see them go off on their own. Faith.. We've all got to have faith.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> We lived in Anchorage for 4 years before going to Mildenhall England, we were in North Pole, Fairbanks, and Salcha for 6 years after that. I have a son who still lives in Valdez. He married a girl from Kodiak.
> 
> I thought socks would be hard but they are enjoyable because the needles are not heavy in my hands and the weight of the sock is easy to manage. I have a bad habit of slipping and falling on ice which results in broken wrists and arms. I have plates in my left arm so lighter is better when knitting.


I lived in Anchorage as an adult for 2 years, I miss downtown in the summer but if I were to have to choose between living in Fairbanks or Anchorage, Fairbanks wins hands down, if only it weren't so darn cold in winter. 
Valdez is so pretty in summer, I remember going in the winter on school trips and they had mounds of snow piled up 12 ft high or higher on the curbs. LOL! What are the odds, Kodiak isn't a bad place if you hunt or fish, but it's so isolated from everywhere and so expensive to fly off island. I'd love to go back to Kodiak and visit, but I'd never move back. 
I'm in sock mode now, I joined two sock forums on ravelry. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My visiting nurse is JW as well. The only reason I know was she was telling me about a patient that gave her a rough time about being later than expected and she told them that she would not be on time this Sat. either as she was going to help build the temple. I felt so badly for her, as it was so important to her and her oldest sister passed so she went to Tennessee instead for the funeral. She has a rough life and is raising 3 grandchildren and working for 3 agencies as well as a full-time nursing job.


That poor girl, they would have wanted her to be tolerant of their church, they need to be tolerant and understanding of her need to help build Temple. She certainly has more than her share of hard stuff going on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My FIL used to drive the cold call phone people crazy. Remember when the Arthur Murray studios would call to offer lessons? He would put on an accent and sound so interested and ask the dumbest questions and be so enthusiastic. Were the girls pretty? and on and on. The people couldn't hang up fast enough.


 :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm only behind 23 pages. Have a lot to catch up. Got an email from a neighbour asking if I'd like to go to a taping of the Live with Kelly and Ryan show tomorrow. Of course, I said, yes. Our Prime Minister will be on the show but I have just learned that there will be 2 tapings tomorrow and we are going to the second one. So, I won't get to see the Prime Minister being interviewed. There are lots of instructions. It's going to be outside and there are no seats so we have to bring blankets to sit on. Have to dress for any kind of weather but probably rain. It's going to be a long morning. I sure hope it will be worthwhile.


Sure hope you have a break on the weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not here for long.
> Feeling a lot better today. At home for a few hours while Mum is in theatre. Planning a lie down before I go back to spend the rest of the day with her.


I'm so glad that you are feeling much better. I sure hope that all is well with your mum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, now to knit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The main reason he didn't pass driver's education was because he didn't do the homework.... A struggle we had with him through all his schooling. And since he didn't do the paper work he was not allowed to do the road work.


Yep, got to do that darned paperwork first. Here, the parents were given the option to have one of them as designated teacher for driving instead of Driver's Ed. Sure glad it wasn't me with the grands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So cute!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, all my sock knitting friends, here's one for you. lol I though it was cute.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neon-neck-sock


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have one of those pulleys. It is very helpful with the ROM, I have regained a lot, so at least that's one good thing.


IT actually feels good to pull arm up behind back,elbow bent. I just need to find a better door where I can leave it up all the time. Ah, my workroom or behind the computer room door. It is always open so won't show.

Right now is not the time for you to do ANYTHING until Dr checks you out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


Goodness me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what a cutie! The patches are adorable too.


I think the patches have trains or something like that on them(edit- they are actually cars)- boyish, any way!
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Some will, but I see others leading a march across them to show solidarity and refusal to be intimidated. I hope there is a HUGE turnout for the concert to benefit Manchester tonight. I've put out my picture of us and DD and GD at the bridge as a silent tribute to those hurt and to the courage of our English friends.


 :sm24: People of course have differing degrees of resilience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the patches have trains or something like that on them- boyish, any way!
> :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> He's a cute little man. How old was he at the time?


At a guess about 18 months maybe a fraction older- he had curls by the time he was two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always told phyllis i would never kill her - she wasn't worth going to jail for. but there were times - - - - --- sam


That is why I got out from under the ex- he was not worth committing a murder for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> One of Dad's planes was a Piper Cub. He and I used to fly most week-ends. (The player piano in the restaurant hanger fascinated me and Dad bought one a few years later...)


I remember that, you must have mentioned it years ago!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess it is time for me to head on to bed! Tomorrow I need to work in the craft room as ants have been coming in from the rain. I've sprayed some, but I need to do a better job!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was born in 59 and DB #1 was born in 63. And you are still beautiful!


:sm12: :sm12: My Avatar is a VERY old picture!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm12: :sm12: My Avatar is a VERY old picture!


Sooooo. Don't forget get we have met! And your heart is beautiful too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodnight me lovelies. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodnight me lovelies.
> Sweet dreams.


Good night. I'm on my way too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am getting the patterns, but have yet to knit one! Just let me know when you need one! I do have the elastic knee band, and wear it when I am on my feet. I have really been taking it easy, but tomorrow that must end. I have to get ready for the KAP! I have tons of laundry to do and mail to declutter!


I haven't started them either, we'll have to have our own KAL..... and am really in panic mode to get ready for KAP. I only have a little ironing left but I am leaving Tues. I have visiting nurse tomorrow, need nails done, should get a knee brace of my own and a couple bills to pay before I leave... Have not sorted yarn, picked clothes. Basically, I'll be taking myself and not much else!!!! Today was a lost day. Skin was irritated so sat with no dressing on most of the afternoon which meant I could do nothing... No walking, standing, nothing. Not good timing as I had several things planned. Oh well. I'll just be happy to see everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, I will, I have a wonderful bed and luxurious bedding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad you could get some rest.
Sam, prayers for Bailee.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RustyDog said:


> We lived in Anchorage for 4 years before going to Mildenhall England, we were in North Pole, Fairbanks, and Salcha for 6 years after that. I have a son who still lives in Valdez. He married a girl from Kodiak.
> 
> I thought socks would be hard but they are enjoyable because the needles are not heavy in my hands and the weight of the sock is easy to manage. I have a bad habit of slipping and falling on ice which results in broken wrists and arms. I have plates in my left arm so lighter is better when knitting.


Do you use circular needles? That does help with weight on the arms. Lace work, shawls, scarves, are good too because it is finer, lighter yarn. I'm guessing you gave up ice skating????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes I well remember Lamb Chop aka Shari Lewis!????


 :sm24: :sm24: Since I collect sheep anyhow, I have Lamb Chop amongst the ones sitting on the rocking chair.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I don't know how they think if you have to flush twice it's saving water. :sm16:


 :sm16: SIL calls that the courtesy flush!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, all my sock knitting friends, here's one for you. lol I though it was cute.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neon-neck-sock


Pretty funny.... Wonder if you could add snaps at back and separate for a dry pair in case of emergency..... Good gag gift.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember that, you must have mentioned it years ago!


Most likely. It is a favorite memory of time with Dad. (Being the engineer he was, he had to hook it up to a motor of some kind so we didn't even have to pump.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sooooo. Don't forget get we have met! And your heart is beautiful too!


(((()))) Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0

Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just watched the concert from Manchester and she sang "Somewhere over the Rainbow" One of my favorites, so a good time to go to bed. Glad there was such a great turnout and so much money raised. I NEED to move it tomorrow so hope to get a great night's rest. See you all tomorrow evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely day, my DD took us to REÍ, an outdoor clothing equipment coop. I had almost $600 kickback credit from credit card so got hiking and walking shoe, one pair of hiking pants and a top and still have credit. Best part for me was my daughter bought dress, pants, shirt, hat and bag for her trip to Spain in three weeks. With her busy schedule she didn't think she could fit shopping in, so I was delighted.


Glad you are having a nice time with your family Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I've not had much energy yesterday and today although this evening i am feeling better. i'm up for as long as i can and then need to lay down for a while. not sure how active i am going to be this weekend - it will be good just to see everyone. gary and heidi are taking bailee to the airport - actually she should be in the air by now - on her way the the DR for a month. then home for a few days and then off again for a month in Peru. she took a 140 pillowcase dresses with her to the DR, some soccer balls and bicycle pump and heaven know what else she packed in there. i will be glad to see her home safe and sound. you might add her to your prayer lists if you don't mind. think the folks should be home around nine depending on traffic.
> 
> hot and muggy today - have the front door open and the bedroom fan going full blast so i am comfortable.
> 
> i need to keep reading if i am ever to catch up. --- sam


Saw a picture of all the dresses Sam they are pretty , she will be home before you know .
Glad to hear you are comfortable and hopefully you will start to get your energy back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


I like the white one best Mathew as I can see a dragon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a little surprised you don't shoot. My mother learned finally when she was older than you, though she doesn't really hunt. But I'm glad she knows how (coyotes are a problem there and I'd hate for them to hurt the dogs if Daddy isn't there). I've not shot at all for years but learned how as soon as I was big enough to hold up a rifle. I never did and never will like handguns, however.


I never shot anything bigger than a pellet gun, never wanted to. My mom used to hunt deer rabbits & once shot 2 tame geese with one bullet????That's another story. My DIL also goes hunting with DS both with bow & arrow & guns. Handguns are restricted to gun ranges here so there aren't many around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Their religion says to dress modestly, it does mention some type of scarf ,but it's man that decided which way to interpretate it to make the women wear the full mask . I personally think in this time of uncertainty that the full mask should be banned , if like they say it's the woman's choice surely they should understand and free willingly stop wearing it


There was someone in Montreal who wanted to write university exams under her tent & awning, ????How would they even know who actually wrote the exam????Tried to take the university to court, I'm not sure what the outcome was but hope she was told to take a flying leap! Same with going through airport security


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I've experimented with the tart cherries today and they will not work for a sour cherry pie. Or any other strictly cherry pie. Apparently, they have been processed pretty much like the dried cranberries sold as _Craisins_ in the stores.
> 
> Having come to that conclusion, I'm going to try combining them with some fresh apple slices and make a cherry/apple pie. If it is successful, I'll bring a couple of them to KAP for the cookout on Saturday. I need to reconstitute some dried beets and make pickled beets for the meal also. If I'm successful with the pies, I will make them and freeze them for traveling and then hope to make it to Heidi's oven first so that I can bake them and get them out of the way for others to use the oven *and* get them cool enough to eat by serving time on Saturday.
> 
> ...


The pies sound wonderful and so do the beets.

I guess it's a good reason for not having the help you need in the kitchen - gainful employment is a good thing, but I sure hate thinking of you have to do all that work by yourself. Hope that something works out to get you some help by the time you return from KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad their trip went well. I assume more overtime for DS means more babysitting duties for you.


Probably but I haven't been given a schedule yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH isn't great on flower names so he always says "funeral flowers" for glads. I used to have them solid behind the fence but they are long gone. We used to make Leas out of the flowers. They last so long in the house too.


They are one of my favourite cut flowers. I've also got Ammi Mist growing, it's great in bouquets.

http://www.johnnyseeds.com/flowers/ammi-false-queen-annes-lace/green-mist-ammi-seed-1758.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't started them either, we'll have to have our own KAL..... and am really in panic mode to get ready for KAP. I only have a little ironing left but I am leaving Tues. I have visiting nurse tomorrow, need nails done, should get a knee brace of my own and a couple bills to pay before I leave... Have not sorted yarn, picked clothes. Basically, I'll be taking myself and not much else!!!! Today was a lost day. Skin was irritated so sat with no dressing on most of the afternoon which meant I could do nothing... No walking, standing, nothing. Not good timing as I had several things planned. Oh well. I'll just be happy to see everyone.


As we will enjoy being with you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will see I guess. I've eaten so many of the rest we bought that I would have to go buy more if I wanted to make more!


I use raspberry freezer jam to fill jelly roll, I spread white jelly roll cake with the jam & then with cool whip & roll up. It's really good & with a little extra sugar in the jam you wouldn't notice. It also freezes really well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if it works, but was told to mix a dose of vanilla into the paint to stop odors.


I've done that with oil based paint & I think it helps


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I've experimented with the tart cherries today and they will not work for a sour cherry pie. Or any other strictly cherry pie. Apparently, they have been processed pretty much like the dried cranberries sold as _Craisins_ in the stores.
> 
> Having come to that conclusion, I'm going to try combining them with some fresh apple slices and make a cherry/apple pie. If it is successful, I'll bring a couple of them to KAP for the cookout on Saturday. I need to reconstitute some dried beets and make pickled beets for the meal also. If I'm successful with the pies, I will make them and freeze them for traveling and then hope to make it to Heidi's oven first so that I can bake them and get them out of the way for others to use the oven *and* get them cool enough to eat by serving time on Saturday.
> 
> ...


OMG Joy having to feed all those people with no help! You will be worn out. Please don't over do it.
I hope they find you some help, maybe those who come for meals could be drafted to help with dishes?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My FIL used to drive the cold call phone people crazy. Remember when the Arthur Murray studios would call to offer lessons? He would put on an accent and sound so interested and ask the dumbest questions and be so enthusiastic. Were the girls pretty? and on and on. The people couldn't hang up fast enough.


????????????this same neighbor kept the telemarkers who tell you you've won a cruise in the phone so long they finally hung up on him????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


They are adorable, and I can see how they would be difficult to resist!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm12: :sm12: My Avatar is a VERY old picture!


I've always thought that was a photo from the 60's because of your "do"???? You look great


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's Lamb Chop! A well known puppet from my childhood. I really don't like to crochet but have copied that pattern. Too cute.


I remember Lamb Chop too....what a terrible name to give her when you think about it! Was it Sherry somebody who was with her?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes I well remember Lamb Chop aka Shari Lewis!????


That's her!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

We have rain , didn't think I would be happy to say that but it's been such a long time since we had anything more than a quick shower, it's been one of the driest winters and spring on record for this area .Don't think this is going to last as the sky is already getting lighter but it's been a steady downpour for the last hour so might give everywhere a much needed drink . Side garden was beginning to look like a mosaic big cracks everywhere and very hard


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says, if they go over there their passports should be revoked & they can stay there.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! UGH! the smell of paint is not so great, but lovely that he's doing household chores like painting, shows some gumption, she did much better this time round.


Oh yes better than last one for sure. I think they will be ok, they both have some growing up to do but they are getting there with each other.... I hope.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this little dress for a friend's baby girl. I did it in a size 12-18 month so hopefully she will be able to wear it at some point. It was an interesting thing to do with the bodice knit and the skirt portion fabric and hand sewn to the bodice.


Very cute! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RustyDog said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome - how could I not Join in! I am a fairly new knitter-only been knitting about three years. Learned to do socks first, then hats. Currently I am working on a shawl, and because it feels boring, I also have a sweater going for myself.
> 
> I live in northern Minnesota out in the country and my husband and I are both retired. We spend our time gardening, feeding and watching birds,ending deer in the winter, and mowing trails to walk the dog on and enjoy nature. I feel very blessed as we are both in fairly good health, our community is very supportive and friendly - the only downside being our three children all live out of state. We both volunteer with the church children's group so that we get our "kid fix."
> 
> My husband was career Air Force so we did a lot of traveling.  I find myself remembering places and things when I see posts from the West coast and England. You are an amazing group and I would love to join in.


Welcome to our Tea Party. :sm11: I am glad you decided to join in. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like fun! I'd love to do something like that. I used to watch Live regularly but have gotten out of the habit of doing it.
Still like the show though.



budasha said:


> I'm only behind 23 pages. Have a lot to catch up. Got an email from a neighbour asking if I'd like to go to a taping of the Live with Kelly and Ryan show tomorrow. Of course, I said, yes. Our Prime Minister will be on the show but I have just learned that there will be 2 tapings tomorrow and we are going to the second one. So, I won't get to see the Prime Minister being interviewed. There are lots of instructions. It's going to be outside and there are no seats so we have to bring blankets to sit on. Have to dress for any kind of weather but probably rain. It's going to be a long morning. I sure hope it will be worthwhile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like what something a teen would do. How's the shoulder this morning? I sure hope the doctor can do something other than more surgery to fix it. Also hope it doesn't keep you from coming to the KAP!!!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The main reason he didn't pass driver's education was because he didn't do the homework.... A struggle we had with him through all his schooling. And since he didn't do the paper work he was not allowed to do the road work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely! How did he keep changing the colors? Or are they reproductions of the same one? I love seeing him working with colors some now. EDIT: Re-read and see he did this using your phone. What kind of phone do you have? Wonder if he can show me how to do that with my phone?


pacer said:


> So he played with my phone and the doodle to create different seasons.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Liz.


budasha said:


> That's very nice, Gwenie.


 :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pam I'll have my cane in the van at the KAP if you need to use one. Hope the knee eases up pain wise for you soon.


Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to know you are doing it so I can pester you for the ones I missed! Maybe an elastic knee band would give a little extra support while it is hurting?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how I love your pickled beets and I'm sure the pies will be delicious. (You can see the new way of eating going out the window at the cookout most likely!) I'll just have to try little bitty samples....LOL. Please don't overdo between now and the KAP;
want you there and be able to fully enjoy the weekend. When will you and Don be arriving?


jheiens said:


> Sam, I've experimented with the tart cherries today and they will not work for a sour cherry pie. Or any other strictly cherry pie. Apparently, they have been processed pretty much like the dried cranberries sold as _Craisins_ in the stores.
> 
> Having come to that conclusion, I'm going to try combining them with some fresh apple slices and make a cherry/apple pie. If it is successful, I'll bring a couple of them to KAP for the cookout on Saturday. I need to reconstitute some dried beets and make pickled beets for the meal also. If I'm successful with the pies, I will make them and freeze them for traveling and then hope to make it to Heidi's oven first so that I can bake them and get them out of the way for others to use the oven *and* get them cool enough to eat by serving time on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of the mouthwash soak either.


tami_ohio said:


> My DSIL uses the mouthwash soak that makes the rounds of Facebook. Says it works great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How long will they be in Spain? Hannah never made it to Barcelona but I'm sure you remember last summer she lived in Madrid.
She really loved it. I'll ask her what city the "S" could be; I would have no knowledge concerning the cities.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, ''twas a wonderful shopping trip with DD, this from a lady who hates shopping! She, my two grand girls, her bf and her DD are going to Barcelona, Madrid, and I've just lost my mind, a city south of Madrid that starts with S.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My first knitting project was socks also.


RustyDog said:


> We lived in Anchorage for 4 years before going to Mildenhall England, we were in North Pole, Fairbanks, and Salcha for 6 years after that. I have a son who still lives in Valdez. He married a girl from Kodiak.
> 
> I thought socks would be hard but they are enjoyable because the needles are not heavy in my hands and the weight of the sock is easy to manage. I have a bad habit of slipping and falling on ice which results in broken wrists and arms. I have plates in my left arm so lighter is better when knitting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo I can share of DGS, as a young fellow.
> Showing off the patches made by Bronwen.


What a cutie.... and they are super cool patches. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your mum.


darowil said:


> I'm not here for long.
> Feeling a lot better today. At home for a few hours while Mum is in theatre. Planning a lie down before I go back to spend the rest of the day with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? In Ontario when I was young, they were not allowed to drive in the yard, must walk from the road, my poor mom was mopping the wood floor in the porch & tossed the dirty water out the door just as they came round the corner. She was so embarrassed but they must have thought it intentional as they never visited again


Oh golly! LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with all said!


Poledra65 said:


> Ooohhh! Those are so cool, I really love the first one best but I love them all. It's amazing what can be done with technology, but Matthew's drawing is perfect on it's own. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shari Lewis always made being a puppeteer seem like such a fun job and I loved Lamb Chop.


Fan said:


> Oh yes I well remember Lamb Chop aka Shari Lewis!????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: That is so funny I just had to add it to my library!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, all my sock knitting friends, here's one for you. lol I though it was cute.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neon-neck-sock


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's a cute idea Jynx re: the snaps.


Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty funny.... Wonder if you could add snaps at back and separate for a dry pair in case of emergency..... Good gag gift.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are so cute! I love kittens. Have you named them yet?


Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Margaret.... I hope your mum's surgery has gone well. And good to hear that you are feeling a little better yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just here for a bit before getting DGS off to summer camp. 

Love to all and I'll see many of you very soon. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love them Ammi Mist flowers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad you are getting rain,
Jynx, adorable kittens.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my grandgirls, Dawn, Amy's bf, and her DD will be there two weeks. Amy will be there three weeks as she wants to study and improve her Spanish.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, just googled map of Spain and Seville is the third city they will visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Most likely. It is a favorite memory of time with Dad. (Being the engineer he was, he had to hook it up to a motor of some kind so we didn't even have to pump.)


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a cutie.... and they are super cool patches. :sm24:


He is a real charmer (but I would say that!) Bronwen was obviously pleased that she had found the fabric.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't started them either, we'll have to have our own KAL..... and am really in panic mode to get ready for KAP. I only have a little ironing left but I am leaving Tues. I have visiting nurse tomorrow, need nails done, should get a knee brace of my own and a couple bills to pay before I leave... Have not sorted yarn, picked clothes. Basically, I'll be taking myself and not much else!!!! Today was a lost day. Skin was irritated so sat with no dressing on most of the afternoon which meant I could do nothing... No walking, standing, nothing. Not good timing as I had several things planned. Oh well. I'll just be happy to see everyone.


I have to finish packing today and get my project bags in order, need to remember the stuff for the swap table too, I guess I'll go get that out of the basement in just a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm16: SIL calls that the courtesy flush!


LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't started them either, we'll have to have our own KAL..... and am really in panic mode to get ready for KAP. I only have a little ironing left but I am leaving Tues. I have visiting nurse tomorrow, need nails done, should get a knee brace of my own and a couple bills to pay before I leave... Have not sorted yarn, picked clothes. Basically, I'll be taking myself and not much else!!!! Today was a lost day. Skin was irritated so sat with no dressing on most of the afternoon which meant I could do nothing... No walking, standing, nothing. Not good timing as I had several things planned. Oh well. I'll just be happy to see everyone.


Pay your bills, pack your clothes and throw in a pair of socks to knit and you are good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you, I will, I have a wonderful bed and luxurious bedding.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty funny.... Wonder if you could add snaps at back and separate for a dry pair in case of emergency..... Good gag gift.


LOL!! That's a great idea for David when fishing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


Awe, what little cuties!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty funny.... Wonder if you could add snaps at back and separate for a dry pair in case of emergency..... Good gag gift.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> (((()))) Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


(((())))). Looking forward to seeing you too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


They are cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use raspberry freezer jam to fill jelly roll, I spread white jelly roll cake with the jam & then with cool whip & roll up. It's really good & with a little extra sugar in the jam you wouldn't notice. It also freezes really well


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????this same neighbor kept the telemarkers who tell you you've won a cruise in the phone so long they finally hung up on him????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG Joy having to feed all those people with no help! You will be worn out. Please don't over do it.
> I hope they find you some help, maybe those who come for meals could be drafted to help with dishes?


That sounds like a good idea, washing dishes for the pleasure of a good meal doesn't sound onerous to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes better than last one for sure. I think they will be ok, they both have some growing up to do but they are getting there with each other.... I hope.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes better than last one for sure. I think they will be ok, they both have some growing up to do but they are getting there with each other.... I hope.


That's good. And at that age we all had some growing up to do. Some more than others.....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so


Bless you for offering those little darlings a good home with welcoming laps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David left about an hour or so ago, and I've had coffee, need breakfast then to get at it. 
Joyce, good luck with the HVAC today. 
Jynx, don't overdo it getting ready to head to KAP, we want you to be able to enjoy it. 
I am sure there was more I was going to comment on, but CRAFT has struck, so I'm off to get things done. 
See you all later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to finish packing today and get my project bags in order, need to remember the stuff for the swap table too, I guess I'll go get that out of the basement in just a bit.


Make a list so you don't forget anything!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG Joy having to feed all those people with no help! You will be worn out. Please don't over do it.
> I hope they find you some help, maybe those who come for meals could be drafted to help with dishes?


Dear Joy, what Bonnie said! Sending good thoughts for the situation.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got up at 6 to give the boys their breakfast and went back to sleep until 8! I'm not sure how that happened but I guess I needed it. Running late on getting morning chores done, though.

Margaret, hope your mum and you are doing well. Nikki, good thoughts for your shoulder situation. Healing thoughts for any others in need.

Mary, interesting what Matthew did with the phone. Each color brings out something else in the doodle.

Everyone who's gearing up for Ohio this week, safe travels and don't move faster than your guardian angel can fly!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


They are so cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I typed a long response last night but don't know where it disappeared to????

Sam, I'm glad you are doing a little better, take it easy so you can enjoy next weekend. 
I hope Bailee has safe travels & a good time. Is her trip through a church group?

Desert Joy, sounds like you are having a nice trip & your shopping spree sounds great. I've not heard of that store before.

Rusty, it must be so hard to have your kids far away. Do you get to visit often? We talked of a trip to Alaska but Prince Rupert BC is the closest we got. I wanted to go to Stuart Alaska while we were in the area but couldn't get the guys to agree. When we got home we saw on Canada Over the Edge that it's one if the most scenic drives & several glaciers cone right down to the highway. Then the guys said, I guess we should have gone????

The GKs arrived at 7:45 last night exhausted from their weekend at the lake with the other grandparents. I got them bathed & in bed by 8:30, both were asleep by 8:31 ???? & I had to wake them for school thus morning. Usually they get up soon as I do.
I got 4 fleece hats made yesterday, should have had more but my sewing machine was having a tantrum???? I've got 4 toddler sized ones cut out to sew yet, I just made whatever would fit the scraps, I'll give them to my friend for the daycare at the Reserve along with the mitts I promised.
We had thunderstorms all night, I haven't looked at the rain gauge but it's been raining steady since I got up & looks pretty wet. I hope this is missing DS & DIL, they are to be home this afternoon. I think DILs uncle is to meet them about noon, they are about 1.5 hrs north of here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Safe travels to all those going to KAP. 
Kaye, how long will it take you time get there?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like what something a teen would do. How's the shoulder this morning? I sure hope the doctor can do something other than more surgery to fix it. Also hope it doesn't keep you from coming to the KAP!!!


Shoulder is about the same. 
I am really looking forward to KAP, so would take quite a bit to keep me from going! Lol!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to finish packing today and get my project bags in order, need to remember the stuff for the swap table too, I guess I'll go get that out of the basement in just a bit.


Ooooh, thanks for the reminder, I need to get some stuff together for swap table!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> But I would imagine a somewhat comforting sight. I was quite surprised by all the armed military when in Paris.


Yes, I was very pleased to see them. Not at all frightened, just a bit surprised.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I was very pleased to see them. Not at all frightened, just a bit surprised.


We saw them when we were there in 2006. At the airport when we arrived, there were armed guards everywhere. They were certainly attentive to what was going on around them, but also were pleasant and helpful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm so excited for you all. I know you will have a fabulous time. Wish I weren't so far away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> We saw them when we were there in 2006. At the airport when we arrived, there were armed guards everywhere. They were certainly attentive to what was going on around them, but also were pleasant and helpful.


There was a lot of police presence in both London and Paris when we were there. Probably because of the Olympics that year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Make a list so you don't forget anything!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got up at 6 to give the boys their breakfast and went back to sleep until 8! I'm not sure how that happened but I guess I needed it. Running late on getting morning chores done, though.
> 
> Margaret, hope your mum and you are doing well. Nikki, good thoughts for your shoulder situation. Healing thoughts for any others in need.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Safe travels to all those going to KAP.
> Kaye, how long will it take you time get there?


It's 22 hours driving time, taking I80, we're going to stop at the Amana Colonies on the way and see what all is there, I'll try to get good pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up and lunch is eaten, went to the gym for spinning so was starving when I got home. 
Off to finish getting things done, see you all this afternoon or evening before we leave.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's 22 hours driving time, taking I80, we're going to stop at the Amana Colonies on the way and see what all is there, I'll try to get good pictures.


Great stop! We'll be at the Panera at Joliet Mall near #80 and #294 around 2:00 on Thursday if you want to join in on the KAP convoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great stop! We'll be at the Panera at Joliet Mall near #80 and #294 around 2:00 on Thursday if you want to join in on the KAP convoy.


If we aren't already in Ohio, we'll try to meet you there. :sm24: 
I'll let you know, we may make Ohio by Wed evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ok


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well here I am safely back from my day in London. The shops were not deserted but they were not too crowded so it made getting around very easy. I've had some supper and am feeling a bit weary so I'm off for an early night. Safe travels for all of you ravelling to Defiance, have a wonderful time there and send lots of photos.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well here I am safely back from my day in London. The shops were not deserted but they were not too crowded so it made getting around very easy. I've had some supper and am feeling a bit weary so I'm off for an early night. Safe travels for all of you ravelling to Defiance, have a wonderful time there and send lots of photos.


So good to hear you're safely home again. Hope you got some bargains when shopping.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, hope you are just weary from shopping and good rest will perk you up. Glad you are safe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm so excited for you all. I know you will have a fabulous time. Wish I weren't so far away.


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well here I am safely back from my day in London. The shops were not deserted but they were not too crowded so it made getting around very easy. I've had some supper and am feeling a bit weary so I'm off for an early night. Safe travels for all of you ravelling to Defiance, have a wonderful time there and send lots of photos.


Glad it was easy doing your shopping, and ditto to KAP thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the car is packed, I've gotten all the plants, indoor and outdoor taken care of, floors swept and mopped, then Christopher came over and got them dirty again, :sm14: went to spinning at the gym, and I'm pooped now. lol 
I had to bring the air con up and get it set up for Friday and Saturday, it's supposed to be 91f here. 
Now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well here I am safely back from my day in London. The shops were not deserted but they were not too crowded so it made getting around very easy. I've had some supper and am feeling a bit weary so I'm off for an early night. Safe travels for all of you ravelling to Defiance, have a wonderful time there and send lots of photos.


Glad your day in London was good, safe, and your home safe and sound.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Somethings weird is going on with the KTP and my computer; not sure which it is. When I go to my posts it isn't showing any new post since page 46 which is incorrect. Hmmmmmmm. Should I contact admin?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Somethings weird is going on with the KTP and my computer; not sure which it is. When I go to my posts it isn't showing any new post since page 46 which is incorrect. Hmmmmmmm. Should I contact admin?


Could it be that you have used up all the memory available with your computer? Perhaps try to delete all the messages in your inbox that you no longer need to see, then see if that helps. Just a suggestion, not an IT person.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well the car is packed, I've gotten all the plants, indoor and outdoor taken care of, floors swept and mopped, then Christopher came over and got them dirty again, :sm14: went to spinning at the gym, and I'm pooped now. lol
> I had to bring the air con up and get it set up for Friday and Saturday, it's supposed to be 91f here.
> Now to get caught up.


Travel safely and enjoy the journey.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I love your pickled beets and I'm sure the pies will be delicious. (You can see the new way of eating going out the window at the cookout most likely!) I'll just have to try little bitty samples....LOL. Please don't overdo between now and the KAP;
> want you there and be able to fully enjoy the weekend. When will you and Don be arriving?


Don and I expect to get there around noon on Friday, Gwen. As for the pies, I experimented with the cherry/apple combo this afternoon before supper. The cherries will not rehydrate like the dehydrated beets or okra because of the oil and sugar used to produce them; BUT, I've combined them with a can of apple pie filling to see how that works flavor-wise. When it cools in a bit, we will try some. I have free apples that need to be salvaged and more cherries to experiment with tomorrow. These I will freeze before baking and hope to use Heidi's oven on Saturday to have warm (barely) pie for dessert. I'll be able to make at least 2 pies for KAP. Also, I need to remember to re-hydrate the beets in time to get them in the juice and get them packed before Friday morning.

Can you think of anything else I could bring?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've not had much energy yesterday and today although this evening i am feeling better. i'm up for as long as i can and then need to lay down for a while. not sure how active i am going to be this weekend - it will be good just to see everyone. gary and heidi are taking bailee to the airport - actually she should be in the air by now - on her way the the DR for a month. then home for a few days and then off again for a month in Peru. she took a 140 pillowcase dresses with her to the DR, some soccer balls and bicycle pump and heaven know what else she packed in there. i will be glad to see her home safe and sound. you might add her to your prayer lists if you don't mind. think the folks should be home around nine depending on traffic.
> 
> hot and muggy today - have the front door open and the bedroom fan going full blast so i am comfortable.
> 
> i need to keep reading if i am ever to catch up. --- sam


Just take it easy, Sam. Nothing has to be done in a hurry.

My great nephew, Brandon, is off to Machu Pichu. He may be there now. Apparently, he is doing some missionary work as well. I don't know how long he will be there. You never know, he might meet up with Bailee. Prayers for both of them to keep well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, washing dishes for the pleasure of a good meal doesn't sound onerous to me.


There are several regulars who stop to ask if I need help as they pass the kitchen door or come to clean their hands before we begin to serve the food. When needed, I take them up on it. If I really need help I will go into the dining room and ask for help. If I raise my voice, indicating that someone who should blistering to me, isn't, quite a number will step out to see what I need help handling.

Sadly, for their personal lives, few women offer to help. Whether from lack of knowledge or fear of rejection of their efforts (from past history) or fatigue from the meal prep/planning in whatever their personal dwelling may be , I don't know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don and I expect to get there around noon on Friday, Gwen. As for the pies, I experimented with the cherry/apple combo this afternoon before supper. The cherries will not rehydrate like the dehydrated beets or okra because of the oil and sugar used to produce them; BUT, I've combined them with a can of apple pie filling to see how that works flavor-wise. When it cools in a bit, we will try some. I have free apples that need to be salvaged and more cherries to experiment with tomorrow. These I will freeze before baking and hope to use Heidi's oven on Saturday to have warm (barely) pie for dessert. I'll be able to make at least 2 pies for KAP. Also, I need to remember to re-hydrate the beets in time to get them in the juice and get them packed before Friday morning.
> 
> Can you think of anything else I could bring?


My mouth is watering already for the pie and beets. I'll bet the apple cranberry pie turns out fantastic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


They are so sweet. How could you not take them in. I'd have them in a minute. Were they hanging onto your screen? I was just speaking with my neighbour and he said we had a young fox in our courtyard. I wonder if its mother has disappeared. My girlfriend has had one sitting on her deck looking in her window.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dear Joy, what Bonnie said! Sending good thoughts for the situation.


I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.

Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like fun! I'd love to do something like that. I used to watch Live regularly but have gotten out of the habit of doing it.
> Still like the show though.


We arrived there at 8.45 and waited in line until 11.30. The show started about 11.45. It was a long wait. We had to spread our blankets on the grass; there weren't seats except for those who really needed them. It was a good show. The one we saw will be shown tomorrow. Fortunately, the rain held off but it was overcast all day. We didn't get back home until 2 p.m. so it was a long day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs and the baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How wonderful that you have had people come to help. Hopefully they will also come when you have more than 30 mouths to feed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up and am a little weary so off to bed. Back tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, how wonderful for Brandon he gets to visit Manchu Pichu. It's on my bucket list.
Joy, glad you had more help today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I went to Marshalls today and bought a few things. Also scheduled bone doc appt for next Thursday. I will have right knee rayed on Monday. I think that is so efficient of doc, rather than meet and greet, get order for X-ray, then return visit to get results.
Still tired but I think part is diet and part being on my feet an hour and a half at Marshalls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Travel safely and enjoy the journey.


Thank you, you also! Can't wait to see you and Matthew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> There are several regulars who stop to ask if I need help as they pass the kitchen door or come to clean their hands before we begin to serve the food. When needed, I take them up on it. If I really need help I will go into the dining room and ask for help. If I raise my voice, indicating that someone who should blistering to me, isn't, quite a number will step out to see what I need help handling.
> 
> Sadly, for their personal lives, few women offer to help. Whether from lack of knowledge or fear of rejection of their efforts (from past history) or fatigue from the meal prep/planning in whatever their personal dwelling may be , I don't know.


It's great that you have many that are willing to help when you ask, too bad that many of the women don't offer, but not terribly surprising considering.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wow, you had a bumper crop of helpers today. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> We arrived there at 8.45 and waited in line until 11.30. The show started about 11.45. It was a long wait. We had to spread our blankets on the grass; there weren't seats except for those who really needed them. It was a good show. The one we saw will be shown tomorrow. Fortunately, the rain held off but it was overcast all day. We didn't get back home until 2 p.m. so it was a long day.


What fun, I'm glad that the rain held off.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We've each had a slice of the new pie I made today. It is much too sweet, as made, for Sam to be interested in. I think I'll use fresh apple slices and less cherries since I added no sugar to the fruits; it was all in the ''tart'' cherries and the canned apple filling.

Someone mentioned cranberry/pie which I've made before. It is delicious with just the right bite of tartness from the berries. But I used fresh/frozen cranberries and fresh apples in that one. Perhaps I can make one of each--cherry/apple and cranberry/apple. I'll check that out; but I've got about 3-4# more of the dried cherries. May need to make pies for Elm. . . .H-m-m-m. . . That would require quite a few pies. Transportation could be interesting also. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you had a bumper crop of helpers today. :sm24:


There have been days when I've had nearly twice that number of helpers and tension was crackling through the atmosphere in the kitchen and dining room. That must be what finally caused my head cook to walk out last August, never to return. It is much more pleasant now even if the planning gets a little scary from day to day.

Good night. It's getting on to midnight and the alarm goes off rather early for me these days.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad you got lots of help today, hope you continue to get some so you aren't run ragged.

I've never mixed cherry or cranberry with Apple but both sound like good combos


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> We arrived there at 8.45 and waited in line until 11.30. The show started about 11.45. It was a long wait. We had to spread our blankets on the grass; there weren't seats except for those who really needed them. It was a good show. The one we saw will be shown tomorrow. Fortunately, the rain held off but it was overcast all day. We didn't get back home until 2 p.m. so it was a long day.


I'm glad you had fun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> There have been days when I've had nearly twice that number of helpers and tension was crackling through the atmosphere in the kitchen and dining room. That must be what finally caused my head cook to walk out last August, never to return. It is much more pleasant now even if the planning gets a little scary from day to day.
> 
> Good night. It's getting on to midnight and the alarm goes off rather early for me these days.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm certainly glad it's more pleasant.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Somethings weird is going on with the KTP and my computer; not sure which it is. When I go to my posts it isn't showing any new post since page 46 which is incorrect. Hmmmmmmm. Should I contact admin?


Mine was doing that yesterday too , it seems to be back to normal this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well here I am safely back from my day in London. The shops were not deserted but they were not too crowded so it made getting around very easy. I've had some supper and am feeling a bit weary so I'm off for an early night. Safe travels for all of you ravelling to Defiance, have a wonderful time there and send lots of photos.


Glad everything went OK and hopefully you got yourself something nice while you were there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Don and I expect to get there around noon on Friday, Gwen. As for the pies, I experimented with the cherry/apple combo this afternoon before supper. The cherries will not rehydrate like the dehydrated beets or okra because of the oil and sugar used to produce them; BUT, I've combined them with a can of apple pie filling to see how that works flavor-wise. When it cools in a bit, we will try some. I have free apples that need to be salvaged and more cherries to experiment with tomorrow. These I will freeze before baking and hope to use Heidi's oven on Saturday to have warm (barely) pie for dessert. I'll be able to make at least 2 pies for KAP. Also, I need to remember to re-hydrate the beets in time to get them in the juice and get them packed before Friday morning.
> 
> Can you think of anything else I could bring?


Me , I can just sneak in your luggage ????
Hope you all have a wonderful time at KAP


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That all sounds wonderful Joy. I hope this band of helpers will all be there to let you get away for a much deserved break to KAP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> So good to hear you're safely home again. Hope you got some bargains when shopping.


Maybe not so much bargains, but I do feel a little lighter in the wallet!! lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She seems to have lots of feeds from around 7pm till 10.30pm..... she must be storing them up to get her through so long. LOL


I'm sure DD feels that while it is a pain it is worth it to get a decent sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, how wonderful for Brandon he gets to visit Manchu Pichu. It's on my bucket list.
> Joy, glad you had more help today.


It's on my bucket list too - see you there Joy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad everything went OK and hopefully you got yourself something nice while you were there


I seem to have done most of my shopping in M&S on Oxford St. They always have much nicer stuff than our local M&S, and I like that I can just pick up things and bring them home to try on. Probably several items I bought yesterday will be returned but It's so much easier than having to try on and make up your mind in the shop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.

Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).

What I was meant to be saying was I will read but not comment (well in theory) as I am behind and with another busy day tomorrow. Visiting Mum and rushing straight to Vicks tomorrow night to catch up after their holiday. Ans stuff on in the morning. Actually Thursday will busy as well. So don't be concerned if I don't appear. The busier of my alternate weeks without Mum as well.

BTW I am feeling almost normal again so have cancelled the doctors appointment I do still want to see her about it as some of the symptoms have been around for long enough for me to have already thought I need to get them checked. But it can wait until things are a little less chaotic. Assuming that doesn't take long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

To everyone going to KAP, please travel safe and have a wonderful time all together. Looking forward to hearing all about the weekend and seeing lots of photos....hint hint...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I seem to have done most of my shopping in M&S on Oxford St. They always have much nicer stuff than our local M&S, and I like that I can just pick up things and bring them home to try on. Probably several items I bought yesterday will be returned but It's so much easier than having to try on and make up your mind in the shop.


That's how I shop too. I don't like the lighting or mirrors in changing rooms


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We used to get Jehovas witnesses regular as clockwork on a Sunday morning till I asked them for there adresses so I could go round and talk to them about my religious beliefs think I mentioned witches and pagan rituals no more visits ????


I got into a theological discussion one day and asked them what they thought the first chapter of Johns gospel was talking about. They had no idea so I said you go and talk to others and find out and come back and tell me. Well not only did I not see them again we never saw any of them at that place again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear your mum's surgery went OK apart from the catheter, hopefully they will keep her in for the 2 weeks , good that you are feeling better too . 
Elizabeth sounds a little character now love seeing little ones play and chatter .
Think she has better mothering skills than the one here in the papers this week , They only went and left a1 year old in a buggy next to a litter bin at an amusement park while they waited over an hour to go on one of the rides . Some teenage boys found her there and called security . Apart from the obvious horror things that could have happened to her , there is also the heat and dehydration to think about and also wasps and other insects that are attracted to bins, more shocking is security guards say it's not uncommon to find children left while adults go on rides . Every single one of them should be reported


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your mum needs a catheter for couple of weeks. I do hope the small hospital do agree to keep for that time.

Made me laugh about Elizabeth and her doll. Serena still sometimes picks her dolls up by leg or whatever and when wrapping her doll she is soooo gently but unwrapping she just pulls the wrap and the doll goes flying. :sm19: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to hear your mum's surgery went OK apart from the catheter, hopefully they will keep her in for the 2 weeks , good that you are feeling better too .
> Elizabeth sounds a little character now love seeing little ones play and chatter .
> Think she has better mothering skills than the one here in the papers this week , They only went and left a1 year old in a buggy next to a litter bin at an amusement park while they waited over an hour to go on one of the rides . Some teenage boys found her there and called security . Apart from the obvious horror things that could have happened to her , there is also the heat and dehydration to think about and also wasps and other insects that are attracted to bins, more shocking is security guards say it's not uncommon to find children left while adults go on rides . Every single one of them should be reported


I just never can understand the behaviour of some parents. It is the same here. :sm14:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, all my sock knitting friends, here's one for you. lol I though it was cute.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neon-neck-sock


Love it! Think I just have to knit myself one (may never wear it but what fun to have). Actually would be fun at knitting exhibitions etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your mum is through her op although having the catheter is not ideal, but as you said these things happen. Caitlin is exactly the same with her "baby" - the poor thing gets dragged along by any available appendage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


Glad Mum is ok, but it sounds a bit of a qualified ok. I can fully understand she would be embarrassed with the catheter- something I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


She really is filling out! I think the two sisters have a strong resemblance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


4 and a half weeks wasn't she just born , next time you will be saying she is 1 .
Penelope is beautiful Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She really is filling out! I think the two sisters have a strong resemblance.


Yes they sure do. I think Penelope is two thirds like Serena and DD and one third like her dad. A bit different shaped head and around the eyes are different to Serena.... but then it depends on the expression on her face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


Very bright eyed and obviously thriving. Certainly has the eating and sleeping part down very well. She's a doll.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 4 and a half weeks wasn't she just born , next time you will be saying she is 1 .
> Penelope is beautiful Cathy


She is isnt she! All our Tea Party children are gorgeous. I know, hasnt the time gone fast? :sm17: :sm19:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret: continuing prayers for your Mom. Glad she came through the surgery with the one qualification. I wouldn't like that for very long either. That was one upside to the morphine poisoning and being out of it for a couple of days. I wasn't aware of the nose tube or the catheter and they were out before I fully came back around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> To everyone going to KAP, please travel safe and have a wonderful time all together. Looking forward to hearing all about the weekend and seeing lots of photos....hint hint...


Thank you. You'll all be there in spirit and we'll do a group hug for all of us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very bright eyed and obviously thriving. Certainly has the eating and sleeping part down very well. She's a doll.


Oh yes thriving for sure. Also she has grown 3cm since birth. :sm11:

And on that note I do need to go to bed, its only 10pm but I need to catch up on sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear your mum is through her op although having the catheter is not ideal, but as you said these things happen. Caitlin is exactly the same with her "baby" - the poor thing gets dragged along by any available appendage!


Don't worry. It won't be long before "bossy mom" shows up and won't let anyone take care of HER baby because they just aren't good enough. :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad Mum is ok, but it sounds a bit of a qualified ok. I can fully understand she would be embarrassed with the catheter- something I'm not looking forward to.


But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


She's looking lovely and bright. Growing really well indeed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Safe travels to you as the invasion of Defiance will be beginning very soon with the first to leave doing so very soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that your mum needs a catheter for couple of weeks. I do hope the small hospital do agree to keep for that time.
> 
> Made me laugh about Elizabeth and her doll. Serena still sometimes picks her dolls up by leg or whatever and when wrapping her doll she is soooo gently but unwrapping she just pulls the wrap and the doll goes flying. :sm19: LOL


That combination of caring so carefully and then the total contrast is such fun to watch. I guess mine must have been the same but I just don't remember it.
Elizabeth also 'helped' me to put my shoes on today. Held the strap out the way and held the shoes up so I could put me feet into them.
She has grown up in the last month.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear your mum is through her op although having the catheter is not ideal, but as you said these things happen. Caitlin is exactly the same with her "baby" - the poor thing gets dragged along by any available appendage!


As I said to Cathy the contrast in behaviour is so funny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't worry. It won't be long before "bossy mom" shows up and won't let anyone take care of HER baby because they just aren't good enough. :sm09:


How gorgeous. She looks so devoted to her baby.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


What a love!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

When I next if ever say that we need rain please feel free to send a virtual kick up the behind to knock some sense into me . Had a few showers yesterday morning then dried up , started again last night and it hasn't stopped since , very heavy downpours so you can guess what is now happening yes flooding in some areas . Some very nasty weather about with weather warnings for very strong winds all around us but not here yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't worry. It won't be long before "bossy mom" shows up and won't let anyone take care of HER baby because they just aren't good enough. :sm09:


So cute


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Margaret, healing thoughts for your mum--sounds as if she's in good spirits, even with the qualification. And good times with Elizabeth. 

Jeanette, I know what you mean about not letting anyone else take care of "her" baby. It's always great to see that little mama bear. LOL


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone it's been a while and I've missed an lot I know! Thank you Julie for starting us off and Kate for your helpful reviews Sam I'm soo glad you're getting better!
Im putting up with this tablet which I'm thankful for but it does get a little difficult sometimes I find touch screens a little too,well, touchy
My MIL spent about two weeks on the hospital and is now in therapy and doing better the rest of the family is sharing her care and visiting 
I'm looking forward to KAP this weekend and seeing everyone and catching up Well I will read a bit more then get on with my day


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up and lunch is eaten, went to the gym for spinning so was starving when I got home.
> Off to finish getting things done, see you all this afternoon or evening before we leave.


Safe travels and we will see you in a few days!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well here I am safely back from my day in London. The shops were not deserted but they were not too crowded so it made getting around very easy. I've had some supper and am feeling a bit weary so I'm off for an early night. Safe travels for all of you ravelling to Defiance, have a wonderful time there and send lots of photos.


Glad you are home safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Somethings weird is going on with the KTP and my computer; not sure which it is. When I go to my posts it isn't showing any new post since page 46 which is incorrect. Hmmmmmmm. Should I contact admin?


Did something get turned of in your selections?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don and I expect to get there around noon on Friday, Gwen. As for the pies, I experimented with the cherry/apple combo this afternoon before supper. The cherries will not rehydrate like the dehydrated beets or okra because of the oil and sugar used to produce them; BUT, I've combined them with a can of apple pie filling to see how that works flavor-wise. When it cools in a bit, we will try some. I have free apples that need to be salvaged and more cherries to experiment with tomorrow. These I will freeze before baking and hope to use Heidi's oven on Saturday to have warm (barely) pie for dessert. I'll be able to make at least 2 pies for KAP. Also, I need to remember to re-hydrate the beets in time to get them in the juice and get them packed before Friday morning.
> 
> Can you think of anything else I could bring?


As long as you and Don are there we will be happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am so glad you had some help. Hope it will continue. How is the little one doing?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me , I can just sneak in your luggage ????
> Hope you all have a wonderful time at KAP


We wish you would!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think that is it as I've still been able to save stuff but will do it anyway.


flyty1n said:


> Could it be that you have used up all the memory available with your computer? Perhaps try to delete all the messages in your inbox that you no longer need to see, then see if that helps. Just a suggestion, not an IT person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YOURSELF AND DON!!! I am so looking forward to seeing you two!



jheiens said:


> Don and I expect to get there around noon on Friday, Gwen. As for the pies, I experimented with the cherry/apple combo this afternoon before supper. The cherries will not rehydrate like the dehydrated beets or okra because of the oil and sugar used to produce them; BUT, I've combined them with a can of apple pie filling to see how that works flavor-wise. When it cools in a bit, we will try some. I have free apples that need to be salvaged and more cherries to experiment with tomorrow. These I will freeze before baking and hope to use Heidi's oven on Saturday to have warm (barely) pie for dessert. I'll be able to make at least 2 pies for KAP. Also, I need to remember to re-hydrate the beets in time to get them in the juice and get them packed before Friday morning.
> 
> Can you think of anything else I could bring?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My hats off to your great nephew Brandon. When younger I always wanted to go on a mission trip but the opportunity and timing never coincided. Also would have loved to visit Mahu Pichu. Will keep him also in my prayers for great success.


budasha said:


> Just take it easy, Sam. Nothing has to be done in a hurry.
> 
> My great nephew, Brandon, is off to Machu Pichu. He may be there now. Apparently, he is doing some missionary work as well. I don't know how long he will be there. You never know, he might meet up with Bailee. Prayers for both of them to keep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


Prayers continue for your mom. Sounds like E likes her baby even if the pour thing goes every which way! Hope you continue to feel better and you soon slow down a bit to see your dr.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I got into a theological discussion one day and asked them what they thought the first chapter of Johns gospel was talking about. They had no idea so I said you go and talk to others and find out and come back and tell me. Well not only did I not see them again we never saw any of them at that place again.


 :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful for the help Joy. As it says "He shall supply all your needs." We just sometimes don't recognize it! God bless you.


jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to hear your mum's surgery went OK apart from the catheter, hopefully they will keep her in for the 2 weeks , good that you are feeling better too .
> Elizabeth sounds a little character now love seeing little ones play and chatter .
> Think she has better mothering skills than the one here in the papers this week , They only went and left a1 year old in a buggy next to a litter bin at an amusement park while they waited over an hour to go on one of the rides . Some teenage boys found her there and called security . Apart from the obvious horror things that could have happened to her , there is also the heat and dehydration to think about and also wasps and other insects that are attracted to bins, more shocking is security guards say it's not uncommon to find children left while adults go on rides . Every single one of them should be reported


 :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just turned on the tv to watch the show you attended. Who knows...I may see you in the crowd! EDIT: Have seen several shots of the crowd watching the show while sitting on their blankets. What a lot of people there! No way could I spot you but it sure did look like fun!



budasha said:


> We arrived there at 8.45 and waited in line until 11.30. The show started about 11.45. It was a long wait. We had to spread our blankets on the grass; there weren't seats except for those who really needed them. It was a good show. The one we saw will be shown tomorrow. Fortunately, the rain held off but it was overcast all day. We didn't get back home until 2 p.m. so it was a long day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


Cutie! I would love to snuggle her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


Good news!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy, if tired on this diet try eating a few unsweetened coconut chips or banana chips. Also a small slice of avocado 
or baked sweet potatoe (skin removed) are other recommended ways of getting an energy boost.


sassafras123 said:


> I went to Marshalls today and bought a few things. Also scheduled bone doc appt for next Thursday. I will have right knee rayed on Monday. I think that is so efficient of doc, rather than meet and greet, get order for X-ray, then return visit to get results.
> Still tired but I think part is diet and part being on my feet an hour and a half at Marshalls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, mine is more normal now too.


Swedenme said:


> Mine was doing that yesterday too , it seems to be back to normal this morning


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad your mom is through surgery. A pity she will have catheter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear there was a complication with your mum's surgery; will continue to pray for her. I had to have a catheter after one of my surgeries for several weeks; it was horrible so I can sympathize with her. Will continue to lift her in prayers.


darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both Serena's and Elizabeth's mothering skills make me chuckle.


sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that your mum needs a catheter for couple of weeks. I do hope the small hospital do agree to keep for that time.
> 
> Made me laugh about Elizabeth and her doll. Serena still sometimes picks her dolls up by leg or whatever and when wrapping her doll she is soooo gently but unwrapping she just pulls the wrap and the doll goes flying. :sm19: LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for advice, so helpful to have someone who has done this successfully. I haven't weighed myself but know from feel of clothes I am losing. Less weight to lug around should help tiredness and right knee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So perfect and alert! Just a sweetie for sure.


sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news from the consultant. Cryptic quotes I just don't get well either but DH loves.


darowil said:


> But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope and it is working today. Weird.


tami_ohio said:


> Did something get turned of in your selections?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know the nutritionist that supports this diet also says to try not to weigh yourself for the 21 days BUT if you must don't do more often than once a week. I've weighed myself once a week; couldn't resist especially when clothes were starting to feel looser.
LOL! Another tip concerning dressings for salad. Since you are suppose to have a "good fat" at every meal on eating days I take a bit of avocado and mash it up then mix it with red wine vinegar. Delicious!



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for advice, so helpful to have someone who has done this successfully. I haven't weighed myself but know from feel of clothes I am losing. Less weight to lug around should help tiredness and right knee.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> How gorgeous. She looks so devoted to her baby.


Momma Bear!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hello everyone it's been a while and I've missed an lot I know! Thank you Julie for starting us off and Kate for your helpful reviews Sam I'm soo glad you're getting better!
> Im putting up with this tablet which I'm thankful for but it does get a little difficult sometimes I find touch screens a little too,well, touchy
> My MIL spent about two weeks on the hospital and is now in therapy and doing better the rest of the family is sharing her care and visiting
> I'm looking forward to KAP this weekend and seeing everyone and catching up Well I will read a bit more then get on with my day


Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


Awwww, adorable!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Getting ready to head out to therapy/doctor. Really hope he says it's nothing serious and really hope he doesn't say I can't drive to Ohio. Hubby is being a worry wort about it.
On a more comical note, was sitting in the living room and heard a knocking noise coming from the kitchen. Went in, didn't see anything right off, the heard it again...
My kitty River (full name Riversong) had gotten into the bottom cabinet where her food is and was trying to get back out. Lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


She's beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


I love crosswords, but I can't do cryptic either. That sounds like good news about your mum. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hello everyone it's been a while and I've missed an lot I know! Thank you Julie for starting us off and Kate for your helpful reviews Sam I'm soo glad you're getting better!
> Im putting up with this tablet which I'm thankful for but it does get a little difficult sometimes I find touch screens a little too,well, touchy
> My MIL spent about two weeks on the hospital and is now in therapy and doing better the rest of the family is sharing her care and visiting
> I'm looking forward to KAP this weekend and seeing everyone and catching up Well I will read a bit more then get on with my day


Glad your MIL is doing better and that others are taking some of the burden from you. Enjoy your weekend, I am very jealous! :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to head out to therapy/doctor. Really hope he says it's nothing serious and really hope he doesn't say I can't drive to Ohio. Hubby is being a worry wort about it.
> On a more comical note, was sitting in the living room and heard a knocking noise coming from the kitchen. Went in, didn't see anything right off, the heard it again...
> My kitty River (full name Riversong) had gotten into the bottom cabinet where her food is and was trying to get back out. Lol


Good thing that the kitty can knock on the door for you to let her out.

Good luck at the doctors - hope you get the clearance to drive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I went to Marshalls today and bought a few things. Also scheduled bone doc appt for next Thursday. I will have right knee rayed on Monday. I think that is so efficient of doc, rather than meet and greet, get order for X-ray, then return visit to get results.
> Still tired but I think part is diet and part being on my feet an hour and a half at Marshalls.


That is quick to get an appointment that quickly. And, you're right; it is more efficient to operate in that manner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes they sure do. I think Penelope is two thirds like Serena and DD and one third like her dad. A bit different shaped head and around the eyes are different to Serena.... but then it depends on the expression on her face.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


I am so glad to hear that- I am sure he would not have said it if there were worries.
I too am hopeless at cryptics- it takes a special kind of brain I uspect!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had fun


It was certainly different. We were planning to find an Indian restaurant so we could have curry but the ones we saw were empty so weren't sure what that meant. Anyway, we passed on the curry and I went to the local market and bought Samosas for my lunch. They are always delicious. This time, she had also made some with an apple filling as well as the lentil ones she usually has. The apple was really good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's on my bucket list too - see you there Joy.


I'd like to go with you and Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hello everyone it's been a while and I've missed an lot I know! Thank you Julie for starting us off and Kate for your helpful reviews Sam I'm soo glad you're getting better!
> Im putting up with this tablet which I'm thankful for but it does get a little difficult sometimes I find touch screens a little too,well, touchy
> My MIL spent about two weeks on the hospital and is now in therapy and doing better the rest of the family is sharing her care and visiting
> I'm looking forward to KAP this weekend and seeing everyone and catching up Well I will read a bit more then get on with my day


Thank you- it is a small gesture to say how much I appreciate what Sam does for us so diligently week after week.
Glad your MIL is progressing well.
Enjoy yourself at the KAP!
And for that matter happy travelling to all, as I think some of you will be beginning the journey soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right finished 2 busy days. Mum is OK a complication during surgery which means she will need the urinary catheter in for 2 weeks. She should be going to a smaller hospital for convalescence. Will fight to get them to keep her there until it is out. Expecting her to learn to manage it for such a period of time is just not on. She will get all uptight and confused. She could learn it if it was permanent but the stress it will be for Mum is just not worth it. Under the circumstances what happened is not the fault of the surgeons- just one of those unfortunate things that happen.
> 
> Had Elizabeth- she had a huge sleep and woke up brighter than she went down. Absolutely no hassles with not having been here for 4 weeks. Told her parents her mothering skills leave a little to be desired at this point. Will pick up her baby and cuddle it and pat it etc. The put it in push chair. Well if she falls out any way she stays in is fine- upside down, sideway even sometimes the right way! Or she want to take it out just reach over the top and pick her up by whatever part is handy-usually head or arm but of course it might be feet should she be upside down. We had to take the baby to the park this evening and Brett arrived so we came back her to get her things. I left the room and came back Brett says is this what you mean Mum? Baby was under the rocking horse while Elizabeth was rocking (well trying to rock but something was blocking a good rock!).
> 
> ...


I hope your mom's complication clears up quickly. Sounds like you had a fun time with Elizabeth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to head out to therapy/doctor. Really hope he says it's nothing serious and really hope he doesn't say I can't drive to Ohio. Hubby is being a worry wort about it.
> On a more comical note, was sitting in the living room and heard a knocking noise coming from the kitchen. Went in, didn't see anything right off, the heard it again...
> My kitty River (full name Riversong) had gotten into the bottom cabinet where her food is and was trying to get back out. Lol


Hoping you get the 'all clear'! 
LOL, about River!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


She is a darling and looks so bright-eyed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I next if ever say that we need rain please feel free to send a virtual kick up the behind to knock some sense into me . Had a few showers yesterday morning then dried up , started again last night and it hasn't stopped since , very heavy downpours so you can guess what is now happening yes flooding in some areas . Some very nasty weather about with weather warnings for very strong winds all around us but not here yet


You are getting more than normal rain. Hope it stops soon. We seem to be having rain every other day. It rained overnight and then again this morning. Drizzling later on. I don't want any more rain either.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


hurrah! So glad it is now here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love love love ????.
Liz, ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My hats off to your great nephew Brandon. When younger I always wanted to go on a mission trip but the opportunity and timing never coincided. Also would have loved to visit Mahu Pichu. Will keep him also in my prayers for great success.


Thanks, Gwenie. Brandon seems to be a well-rounded boy and willing to help wherever necessary. He has turned 17 this year and will be heading off to either Yale or Harvard in the Fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> hurrah! So glad it is now here.


It is a real relief- I was so worried when it vanished from the Website!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just turned on the tv to watch the show you attended. Who knows...I may see you in the crowd! EDIT: Have seen several shots of the crowd watching the show while sitting on their blankets. What a lot of people there! No way could I spot you but it sure did look like fun!


We were up on the hill. There is a black camera box in the centre and behind it is an expanse of green grass. We were sitting just to the left of the open grass area. The only way I could recognize us was the fact that I was wearing a light blue jacket and blue sweater. It showed up as white on the screen. I don't know how many people were there but it took us almost 2 hours to get to the entrance. We were all screened with wands and purses/bags were all checked. Some umbrellas were also taken away. Security was great...better safe than sorry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to head out to therapy/doctor. Really hope he says it's nothing serious and really hope he doesn't say I can't drive to Ohio. Hubby is being a worry wort about it.
> On a more comical note, was sitting in the living room and heard a knocking noise coming from the kitchen. Went in, didn't see anything right off, the heard it again...
> My kitty River (full name Riversong) had gotten into the bottom cabinet where her food is and was trying to get back out. Lol


 :sm09: They can be funny. Hope all goes well for you at the doctor's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


Good news :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news :sm24:


Thanks Liz!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


Yay! Good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yay! Good news!


Thank you, it is!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to head out to therapy/doctor. Really hope he says it's nothing serious and really hope he doesn't say I can't drive to Ohio. Hubby is being a worry wort about it.
> On a more comical note, was sitting in the living room and heard a knocking noise coming from the kitchen. Went in, didn't see anything right off, the heard it again...
> My kitty River (full name Riversong) had gotten into the bottom cabinet where her food is and was trying to get back out. Lol


Hope everything goes all right at the doctors 
Was river giving you a hint that she was looking for a snack ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


That is good news Julie


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes all right at the doctors
> Was river giving you a hint that she was looking for a snack ????


She is ALWAYS looking for a snack. She is a bit on the heavy side, so her food gets portioned twice a day, but she is always begging.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just had some x-rays done, but waiting on doc


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Baby Penelope is as cute as can be. I would love to snuggle her too!

Julie, so glad yourvtefund is now available for your use; prayers now for the surgery to be scheduled. 

Nikki, fingers crossed for X-ray report!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Gwenie. Brandon seems to be a well-rounded boy and willing to help wherever necessary. He has turned 17 this year and will be heading off to either Yale or Harvard in the Fall.


That's fantastic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, fabulous news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy, if tired on this diet try eating a few unsweetened coconut chips or banana chips. Also a small slice of avocado
> or baked sweet potatoe (skin removed) are other recommended ways of getting an energy boost.


Those are good any time for any diet! :sm02: DD really likes banana chips but we can no longer find them unsweetened (she says with sugar added, they taste disgusting). Every time we see any we check the label!

Nikki, I hope the doc gives you the all clear and all goes well.

We went to the breakfast this morning--one of my favorite places--and I had a blackberry crepe. Yum! Now time to get some work done and the knitting has been going along (hope to finish this project by the weekend--it's a vest, not my pattern). We'll see how far I get--I have one front done and now on the back, with the next front to go and then the button band. I've had this pattern for a long time and finally decided it was time to get on with actually knitting it. The hat is moving forward a bit, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Too funny about River. Ours are always mooching for snacks too, though they get plenty!

Julie, so relieved for you that the money is in place. One more step toward a better life.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw this in an email of The Whoot and thought of all you crocheters out there.
http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/hawaiian-flowers-crochet?omhide=true


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you get the 'all clear'!
> LOL, about River!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent!


Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crossing all finger, toes & eyes that you will be given clearance to drive! Edit: Saw post that you have been given the clearance!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just had some x-rays done, but waiting on doc


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God! I was so afraid i was going to be something negative. Yippee!!! We will see you Friday at the KAP!
Also good that he extended work restrictions to compensate for the extra strengthening needed.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


Yippeeee that is good news . Now you can relax and enjoy yourself at KAP and I'm going a very unbecoming shade of envious green


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing all finger, toes & eyes that you will be given clearance to drive! Edit: Saw post that you have been given the clearance!


Wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Baby Penelope is as cute as can be. I would love to snuggle her too!
> 
> Julie, so glad yourvtefund is now available for your use; prayers now for the surgery to be scheduled.
> 
> Nikki, fingers crossed for X-ray report!!!!!


Thank you so much, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, fabulous news.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Too funny about River. Ours are always mooching for snacks too, though they get plenty!
> 
> Julie, so relieved for you that the money is in place. One more step toward a better life.


It is a big relief- I was so worried when all record of it vanished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent!


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


Which I guess is all good- glad you will be able to travel.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful news, Nikki. I know you will have a wonderful time at KAP!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


She's growing so fast, I think she looks a lot like Serena. She looks a very happy baby


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't started them either, we'll have to have our own KAL..... and am really in panic mode to get ready for KAP. I only have a little ironing left but I am leaving Tues. I have visiting nurse tomorrow, need nails done, should get a knee brace of my own and a couple bills to pay before I leave... Have not sorted yarn, picked clothes. Basically, I'll be taking myself and not much else!!!! Today was a lost day. Skin was irritated so sat with no dressing on most of the afternoon which meant I could do nothing... No walking, standing, nothing. Not good timing as I had several things planned. Oh well. I'll just be happy to see everyone.


I am right there with you! I don't think we have to worry to much about dressing up! I fly out Thursday morning and Kathy is picking me up at the airport. Then, on to Defiance!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess who is coming to dinner after I get back from Ohio?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/66ao3rq7ggcwfvr/VIDEO0068.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Can't get the pictures to post so you'll have to watch video. Not my smartest decision, as we decided not to have more fur babies when the last ones passed but these little deserted orphans need a home. They are about 3 weeks old right now. It turns out the guy posting on our neighborhood link is the same guy who bought mom's washer and dryer. Small world. They were born next door to this man and the feral mother has disappeared. Probably a coyote. These two little sisters are so bonded to each other and being raised on his patio. Not the best timing or even the ones I might have chosen but we have two empty laps so.........


Precious little babies!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


Glad to hear Mum is making good progress despite the catheter. You're right the consultant must have been pretty certain to make a statement like that. Fingers crossed her recovery is swift and uneventful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad to hear your mum's surgery went OK apart from the catheter, hopefully they will keep her in for the 2 weeks , good that you are feeling better too .
> Elizabeth sounds a little character now love seeing little ones play and chatter .
> Think she has better mothering skills than the one here in the papers this week , They only went and left a1 year old in a buggy next to a litter bin at an amusement park while they waited over an hour to go on one of the rides . Some teenage boys found her there and called security . Apart from the obvious horror things that could have happened to her , there is also the heat and dehydration to think about and also wasps and other insects that are attracted to bins, more shocking is security guards say it's not uncommon to find children left while adults go on rides . Every single one of them should be reported


That's just nuts! I hope those children are taken away from such idiots.

Margaret, I'm glad your mom came through the surgery OK, except for the catheter. I hope they keep her in until that's gone.
My GD never plays with dolls, more a John Deere kind of girl???? Funny how little ones drag the dolls around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


Such a cutie, she's sure filling out


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When I next if ever say that we need rain please feel free to send a virtual kick up the behind to knock some sense into me . Had a few showers yesterday morning then dried up , started again last night and it hasn't stopped since , very heavy downpours so you can guess what is now happening yes flooding in some areas . Some very nasty weather about with weather warnings for very strong winds all around us but not here yet


We've had a few showers today but incredibly windy. Quite a few trees down in places I think. Hope it's better in the morning, I'm out walking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking get my place so I can find detailed me later on.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I started the day with no help on board. Before I could get away from the breakfast table, a call came asking if ''my son from another family :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: " could have his girls come to Elm with me and work in the kitchen while he was at work. (They spent most of Christmas break and every weekend or spring break with their dad and they all came to help in the kitchen.) Shortly after we got to the building, a new volunteer returned from Friday. She picked over donated salad greens and washed dishes most of the time she was here today. Then, a young woman who had been sent to do community service hours by one of the area's courts showed up to help. Before we got much further, my volunteer/friend who's DGD was born with very precarious health conditions last January showed up to get out of the home. She's been handling home schooling for 2 DGCs. The baby daddy and his friend who sleeps on the couch and eats much of the food she's supplied with no contribution to the purchase of said food were about to poke her last nerve. So she left them with the children and came to me. Bless her heart.
> 
> Counting Tim, I had 7 helpers and served less than 30 folks. Some days I've managed with one helper and served as many or more than today. Some days God runs me ragged, but he always shows me how to manage to get our people fed adequately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I next if ever say that we need rain please feel free to send a virtual kick up the behind to knock some sense into me . Had a few showers yesterday morning then dried up , started again last night and it hasn't stopped since , very heavy downpours so you can guess what is now happening yes flooding in some areas . Some very nasty weather about with weather warnings for very strong winds all around us but not here yet


Always seems to be feast or famine????????
We got just over an inch of rain & today it's beautiful, I've been out & weeded the whole garden & the flower beds. Internet wasn't working this morning, amazing how much I get done when I can't waste time????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just nuts! I hope those children are taken away from such idiots.
> 
> Margaret, I'm glad your mom came through the surgery OK, except for the catheter. I hope they keep her in until that's gone.
> My GD never plays with dolls, more a John Deere kind of girl???? Funny how little ones drag the dolls around.


I loved my dolls when I was little made my dad clear the shed out at the bottom of the garden and make it into a room for me , middle sister made me curtains and I found perfect peace having coffee and fika ( swedishcoffee and snack time ) with my dolls till youngest of oldest sisters decided to give one doll a fashionable haircut and horrible brother scribbled on faces . Is it any wonder I hoped it was true when they said I was found on the doorstep ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope was weighed again today and is now 9lb 2oz. So she is gaining very very well. And this was taken yesterday here at my place at 4 and a half weeks.


Penelope is a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


That's good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We've had a few showers today but incredibly windy. Quite a few trees down in places I think. Hope it's better in the morning, I'm out walking.


Hope no one was hurt. Here no wind yet , supposed to get them tonight , but continuous very heavy rain all day long . I think we have now had all the rain we were missing in the last 6 month 
Opened the door and whistled for mishka who came running took one look out the door , looked at me as if to say you are joking and went and laid down , think she has the right idea , one missed walk can't hurt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


I'm glad it was nothing serious.
Have fun at KAP


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


That is great news. Glad you had it checked and are now free to enjoy KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope no one was hurt. Here no wind yet , supposed to get them tonight , but continuous very heavy rain all day long . I think we have now had all the rain we were missing in the last 6 month
> Opened the door and whistled for mishka who came running took one look out the door , looked at me as if to say you are joking and went and laid down , think she has the right idea , one missed walk can't hurt


????????
Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.

We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, so glad your money has reappeared! I loved it when I finally got a tax refund this year!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


Awwww, poor Kimber, I bet she thinks she smells great, lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


I'm so glad mish doesn't do that , the little Jack Russell we had did thankfully she was only the size of a puppy so easy to clean 
The bears must be a worry hope they go off to pastures new


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking get my place so I can find detailed me later on.


Hello Caren are you busy getting packed up for KAP, hope Jamie takes lots of pictures


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good news


Yes, it is! Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


And of course having more of them puts pressure on their food supply. Hope DH can find the culprit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, so glad your money has reappeared! I loved it when I finally got a tax refund this year!


So am I! Even though it's really your money, it feels like a gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Awwww, poor Kimber, I bet she thinks she smells great, lol


Differing ideas of lovely!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sitting waiting at DMV with my youngest, dang, wish I would have brought my knitting, lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


Poor Baby! Could it have been a skunk? That is an awful smell!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


Wonderful news. We will look forward to meeting you. I have informed Matthew that he will have the opportunity to meet more new people. He is more ready than I am. More to do tonight to get ready.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear Mum is making good progress despite the catheter. You're right the consultant must have been pretty certain to make a statement like that. Fingers crossed her recovery is swift and uneventful.


Hoping for a speedy recovery, darowil!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to head out to therapy/doctor. Really hope he says it's nothing serious and really hope he doesn't say I can't drive to Ohio. Hubby is being a worry wort about it.
> On a more comical note, was sitting in the living room and heard a knocking noise coming from the kitchen. Went in, didn't see anything right off, the heard it again...
> My kitty River (full name Riversong) had gotten into the bottom cabinet where her food is and was trying to get back out. Lol


Hope you got good news at the dr. Silly kitty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


I am so glad that's all it was! I'm looking forward to seeing you this weekend!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


???? Hope the bears leave the cows and calves alone from now on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Awwww, poor Kimber, I bet she thinks she smells great, lol


???? She probably does think so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sitting waiting at DMV with my youngest, dang, wish I would have brought my knitting, lol


Hope he passes this time and, yes, you should have!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm probably a little late in asking this question, but what project/projects is everyone bringing to KAP? I will be starting something new, and can't decide what to do!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm probably a little late in asking this question, but what project/projects is everyone bringing to KAP? I will be starting something new, and can't decide what to do!


I am finishing a shark blanket. Don't know what else I will be doing.

Matthew says he is bringing a puppy to work on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yippeeee that is good news . Now you can relax and enjoy yourself at KAP and I'm going a very unbecoming shade of envious green


Me too! Glad you got the all clear to get to KAP, Nikki.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too! Glad you got the all clear to get to KAP, Nikki.


How is the weather up near you Kate, we have flooding everywhere , took ages for son to get home as half the roads were blocked . The strong winds are supposed to hit during the night


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


Golly, that's some excitement you could be without!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am finishing a shark blanket. Don't know what else I will be doing.
> 
> Matthew says he is bringing a puppy to work on.


I can't wait to see your blanket! I think my nephews would love that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Poor Baby! Could it have been a skunk? That is an awful smell!


No not skunk, something dead????Yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is the weather up near you Kate, we have flooding everywhere , took ages for son to get home as half the roads were blocked . The strong winds are supposed to hit during the night


That's scary, I hope everyone is safe & no flooded houses


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Golly, that's some excitement you could be without!


DS went back to work this morning, seems something happens every time he goes????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope he passes this time and, yes, you should have!


He just got a driver's permit (has to drive with a licensed driver in the car, for practice) and a state ID. Mainly we were there for the id, helps with getting a job and such.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm probably a little late in asking this question, but what project/projects is everyone bringing to KAP? I will be starting something new, and can't decide what to do!


I'm bringing the wedding shawl, a pink sparkly scarf (crochet) I recently started, and maybe something new. Not sure what yet though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm probably a little late in asking this question, but what project/projects is everyone bringing to KAP? I will be starting something new, and can't decide what to do!


Probably socks..... ???? Cause I don't have to think about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> He just got a driver's permit (has to drive with a licensed driver in the car, for practice) and a state ID. Mainly we were there for the id, helps with getting a job and such.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Probably socks..... ???? Cause I don't have to think about it.


I'm not very good at socks, but I had thought about that also. I've been wanting to do another pair. I guess it will depend if I get the hank wound!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and I checked to see what fruits and vegetables are available. We will get those tomorrow. I will save seeds for anyone who wants to try growing some.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


Good news there, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good news there, Julie.


Yes it is! I am so relieved!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds kind of scary too. If DH or DS are able to shoot it would can you eat it? That may sound like a stupid question but I really have no knowledge of hunting except quail and deer hunting. I sure hope you can keep the cows safe. Glad you won't go walking with such an increase in the bear population.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Matthew not to forget to bring Scooby Snacks then. LOLOLOL....just teasing you Matthew!


pacer said:


> I am finishing a shark blanket. Don't know what else I will be doing.
> 
> Matthew says he is bringing a puppy to work on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to decide what I'm bringing to work on. Also, need to get my needles sorted again. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, that shawl on the Whoot would be a great stash buster (I don't subscribe to that site...it would get me in a lot of trouble, I think!). Heh.

Bonnie, hope the bear doesn't cause any damage--we do occasionally have bear issues here, but taking out livestock is a serious matter. Time for a bearskin rug in front of your fireplace?! I joke, but yes, I know how scary that can be.

Nikki, yippee and woohoo for your doc visit! 

And now I need to go figure out what's for supper...gee, I say that a lot, don't I?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> He just got a driver's permit (has to drive with a licensed driver in the car, for practice) and a state ID. Mainly we were there for the id, helps with getting a job and such.


How long before he gets one when he doesn't need a liscenced driver with him? Here you have to have a learners liscence for 7 months before getting a drivers & be at least 16, you can get a learners at 15


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds kind of scary too. If DH or DS are able to shoot it would can you eat it? That may sound like a stupid question but I really have no knowledge of hunting except quail and deer hunting. I sure hope you can keep the cows safe. Glad you won't go walking with such an increase in the bear population.


You can eat bear but we don't like it & this time if year they wouldn't taste good as they've just come out of hibernation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, that shawl on the Whoot would be a great stash buster (I don't subscribe to that site...it would get me in a lot of trouble, I think!). Heh.
> 
> Bonnie, hope the bear doesn't cause any damage--we do occasionally have bear issues here, but taking out livestock is a serious matter. Time for a bearskin rug in front of your fireplace?! I joke, but yes, I know how scary that can be.
> 
> ...


The Whoot website has lots of great ideas

I already have a bear head hanging on my basement wall,????( DH was planning to make a rug of that one but it was so huge, he rolled it up & put it in a freezer but it took too long to freeze so the fur was slipping???? I don't think I want a rug anyway????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not very good at socks, but I had thought about that also. I've been wanting to do another pair. I guess it will depend if I get the hank wound!


I'm bringing my swift and ball winder for those who would like to use it.

Pam, I'll be in the cell phone lot. When you get through baggage return, give me a call and I'll meet you at the door.

I've got the shroud to finish, some sewing in ends to do, a hat to work on and a small project that I don't have to think about for a crocheted project. Also have yarn for socks, if we are going to try the two knit inside one another.

Can't wait to see everyone!

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry -yesterday and today were kind of lost days. i did get up and took a shower - let's say the important parts got showered. got out soaking wet and sat on a towel on the toilet for a while. then got my hair combed and my beard fixed and fell into bed - i was exhausted. was to have a doctor visit today but heidi changed it to tomorrow. i really don't care if i go or not - no one seems to care enough to do anything. i am eating half decent - drinking lots. just no energy. i just want to lay. i do get up and walk around every so often - watched a little tv this afternoon. now sitting at the computer for a while. heidi and alexis went to town this afternoon and hit the dollar table at lowe's. so they have copious amounts of flowers and stuff. are going to start planting tonight.

it'a really cool tonight - i could almost turn on the heat. later --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no. they took a chest x-ray and blood. the test that they were going to do they cancelled it right before they were to do it. i was so disgusted by the time i left - i hope never to see mco again.
actually it is the university of toledo medical center but i don't think anyone really knows what is going to - it used to be the medical college of ohio. that is why i don't care if i see the doctor or not. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That "under observation" is a real pain. If you had needed rehab, you would have had to go to a serious re-hab or another hospital first since it does not count as a true hospitalization and affects the next steps that can be taken. To me, if you are over night and are receiving ANY care, you are hospitalized. They don't see it that way though. Did they, at least, do the scan you were to have in the first place?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wow, bears are scary. Hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no. they took a chest x-ray and blood. the test that they were going to do they cancelled it right before they were to do it. i was so disgusted by the time i left - i hope never to see mco again.
> actually it is the university of toledo medical center but i don't think anyone really knows what is going to - it used to be the medical college of ohio. that is why i don't care if i see the doctor or not. --- sam


Sounds like you are fed up with everything. I hope you get feeling well enough to visit with everyone this weekend


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, don't push yourself this weekend. KTPers will just be happy to see you. If you need to rest, rest, they will be happy you are taking care of yourself. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you Rusty Dog - it was good of you to "come out of hiding" lol to talk to me. please feel free to join us anytime - there will be fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. i'll bee looking for you. --- sam



RustyDog said:


> Although I do not normally anticipate, I read the tea party weekly and feel like I know each and everyone of you. I particularly missed Sam and am so very grateful that he is feeling better. It is a kind fatherly feeling that he presents and I love the way he talks to all of us with caring and kindness. Get strong and feel better, my friend.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How long before he gets one when he doesn't need a liscenced driver with him? Here you have to have a learners liscence for 7 months before getting a drivers & be at least 16, you can get a learners at 15


Well, as he is 18, he could theoretically take the driving test now I believe, so he has to wait until I decide he is ready.... He needs a lot of practice. Though when we went, according to their records, the school reported that he had passed driver's ed, which his report card would deny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic.


Yes, we're all proud of him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


Those bears sound dangerous. Please be careful when you, DH and DS are out. Also keep a lookout for Kimber. Sometimes our pets just don't have any fear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Awwww, poor Kimber, I bet she thinks she smells great, lol


What is it about dogs and stink. Candy will roll in a dead worm if she sees it. Yuk.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just nuts! I hope those children are taken away from such idiots.
> 
> Margaret, I'm glad your mom came through the surgery OK, except for the catheter. I hope they keep her in until that's gone.
> My GD never plays with dolls, more a John Deere kind of girl???? Funny how little ones drag the dolls around.


I always preferred the toys that my brothers received. Mom kept trying, but I just wasn't a doll person. Maybe because I didn't have any other girls around me for me to model after. My two sisters were gone from home by the time I started grade school and the seven of us at home after dad died was three boys older then me and three boys younger than me. I was quite the tomboy out climbing trees, buiding forts and creating farm rows in the sand pile behind the shed with toy farm equipment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry -yesterday and today were kind of lost days. i did get up and took a shower - let's say the important parts got showered. got out soaking wet and sat on a towel on the toilet for a while. then got my hair combed and my beard fixed and fell into bed - i was exhausted. was to have a doctor visit today but heidi changed it to tomorrow. i really don't care if i go or not - no one seems to care enough to do anything. i am eating half decent - drinking lots. just no energy. i just want to lay. i do get up and walk around every so often - watched a little tv this afternoon. now sitting at the computer for a while. heidi and alexis went to town this afternoon and hit the dollar table at lowe's. so they have copious amounts of flowers and stuff. are going to start planting tonight.
> 
> it'a really cool tonight - i could almost turn on the heat. later --- sam


Good to hear from you, Sam. It sounds like you really need a mega dose of vitamin B12 to give you some energy. I'm glad to hear that you're eating and drinking well. Maybe drinking something like Boost would help (if you have that in the U.S.) I'm sure there are other senior's energy boosters that your doctor could recommend. Check with your doctor.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I always preferred the toys that my brothers received. Mom kept trying, but I just wasn't a doll person. Maybe because I didn't have any other girls around me for me to model after. My two sisters were gone from home by the time I started grade school and the seven of us at home after dad died was three boys older then me and three boys younger than me. I was quite the tomboy out climbing trees, buiding forts and creating farm rows in the sand pile behind the shed with toy farm equipment.


My DS was a doll person, but I was more of a tomboy. There was a baseball field near my house and I would go there, hit the ball, and run the bases. Then I had to go find the ball and do it all over again. I did do some girly things, but always loved sports.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What is it about dogs and stink. Candy will roll in a dead worm if she sees it. Yuk.


As much as my vet says it is normal, and I really hate admitting it, Bailey likes to eat Fancy's poop. Really disgusting!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, take care of yourself! Everything is worse when we don't feel good.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I'm bringing my swift and ball winder for those who would like to use it.
> 
> Pam, I'll be in the cell phone lot. When you get through baggage return, give me a call and I'll meet you at the door.
> 
> ...


Getting excited! I've never heard of a cell phone lot, but really makes sense. DD had to drive around several times last time she picked me up from DFW. And it is not a short distance!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This made me chuckle, Liz. I do know what you mean though. My dad's hunting dogs would roll in anything dead and smelly.
s


budasha said:


> What is it about dogs and stink. Candy will roll in a dead worm if she sees it. Yuk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is normal. I once googled it and it said it was because of the proteins in the excrement. YUCK!


pammie1234 said:


> As much as my vet says it is normal, and I really hate admitting it, Bailey likes to eat Fancy's poop. Really disgusting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Getting excited! I've never heard of a cell phone lot, but really makes sense. DD had to drive around several times last time she picked me up from DFW. And it is not a short distance!


We have a cell phone lot, but we also have a "meet and greet" quick close parking area when you want to go inside to meet someone who may need help with a suitcase or in navigating the confusing airport. It works great for us since O'Hare can be so intimidating.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not very good at socks, but I had thought about that also. I've been wanting to do another pair. I guess it will depend if I get the hank wound!


Bring it. I'll have my winder


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


They are always in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


So sad, hard on the one who is sick & even harder for the caregiver poor Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is normal. I once googled it and it said it was because of the proteins in the excrement. YUCK!


Ewww!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Marilyn. Prayer Warriors on duty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'm bringing the wedding shawl, a pink sparkly scarf (crochet) I recently started, and maybe something new. Not sure what yet though.


I was wondering how your wedding shawl was progressing , hopefully we will get to see an update picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry -yesterday and today were kind of lost days. i did get up and took a shower - let's say the important parts got showered. got out soaking wet and sat on a towel on the toilet for a while. then got my hair combed and my beard fixed and fell into bed - i was exhausted. was to have a doctor visit today but heidi changed it to tomorrow. i really don't care if i go or not - no one seems to care enough to do anything. i am eating half decent - drinking lots. just no energy. i just want to lay. i do get up and walk around every so often - watched a little tv this afternoon. now sitting at the computer for a while. heidi and alexis went to town this afternoon and hit the dollar table at lowe's. so they have copious amounts of flowers and stuff. are going to start planting tonight.
> 
> it'a really cool tonight - i could almost turn on the heat. later --- sam


I'm surprised the hospital are not doing something about your lack of energy , I know it's not the same thing but son would go in every so often when his levels were low after the chemo and get a boost which really helped him get his energy back, maybe your doctors could do something similar for you,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's scary, I hope everyone is safe & no flooded houses


Lots of flooded gardens and road shut not heard of flooded houses, the streams that were nonexistent are now all over flowing much to mishka' s delight this morning , it still baffles me how she can get so muddy and be clean with a few shakes wish I could do the same ????
We didn't get any of the strong winds that were forecast and this morning we are back to sunny skies although it is forecast to rain the rest of the week


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't worry. It won't be long before "bossy mom" shows up and won't let anyone take care of HER baby because they just aren't good enough. :sm09:


LOL. Very cute. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of flooded gardens and road shut not heard of flooded houses, the streams that were nonexistent are now all over flowing much to mishka' s delight this morning , it still baffles me how she can get so muddy and be clean with a few shakes wish I could do the same ????
> We didn't get any of the strong winds that were forecast and this morning we are back to sunny skies although it is forecast to rain the rest of the week


That's not good. Stay safe and hope you can keep Miska out of the mud.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But we have since heard that the consultant came round tonight and said that he had had a look in theatre (with a microscope) and saw nothing where it wasn't expected so it looks like no spread. Final confirmation won't be till next week still but He was presumably pretty confident to tell Mum. So that is good news. She was doing cryptic cross words with my sister tonight and getting the right answers. More than I would be doing- don't get them at all.


That sounds very promising. :sm11:

I am with you on the cryptic crosswords...hopeless at them. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is the weather up near you Kate, we have flooding everywhere , took ages for son to get home as half the roads were blocked . The strong winds are supposed to hit during the night


It rained most of yesterday and there was a lot of surface water on the roads, but it wasn't too bad as we've not been as dry as you previously!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When I next if ever say that we need rain please feel free to send a virtual kick up the behind to knock some sense into me . Had a few showers yesterday morning then dried up , started again last night and it hasn't stopped since , very heavy downpours so you can guess what is now happening yes flooding in some areas . Some very nasty weather about with weather warnings for very strong winds all around us but not here yet


Oh golly. :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How long before he gets one when he doesn't need a liscenced driver with him? Here you have to have a learners liscence for 7 months before getting a drivers & be at least 16, you can get a learners at 15


We can get a provisional (learners) license at 17, but I don't think that there is any time limit to applying for a full license after that. I'm sure I've heard of kids passing their driving test just after their 17th birthdays, although with now having to do a written test too that might delay it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


Poor souls, not an easy thing to deal with especially when she is not 100% herself. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both Serena's and Elizabeth's mothering skills make me chuckle.


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of flooded gardens and road shut not heard of flooded houses, the streams that were nonexistent are now all over flowing much to mishka' s delight this morning , it still baffles me how she can get so muddy and be clean with a few shakes wish I could do the same ????
> We didn't get any of the strong winds that were forecast and this morning we are back to sunny skies although it is forecast to rain the rest of the week


Quite a nice day here too although it is a bit breezy, but that's pretty normal for here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate has hit the bank- so I am ready to go ahead with things when the hospital gives me the ok- Ringo can be kenneled!


Good to hear! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Wonderful news, Nikki. I know you will have a wonderful time at KAP!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful for the help Joy. As it says "He shall supply all your needs." We just sometimes don't recognize it! God bless you.


We want him to supply our wants! And he doesn't always oblige- maybe that he knows what is best for us has something to do with it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mum doing fine. Plan is to move on Friday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


 :sm06: Good heavens! I would faint if I saw a bear on my property.....! :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


What a relief- I was concerned about it. By the time you are allowed back to work you won't be wanting to go.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad, hard on the one who is sick & even harder for the caregiver poor Marilyn


Ditto from me...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm surprised the hospital are not doing something about your lack of energy , I know it's not the same thing but son would go in every so often when his levels were low after the chemo and get a boost which really helped him get his energy back, maybe your doctors could do something similar for you,


From me too.... it does sound like you need some type of "boost" Sam. I hope your GP has an idea of how to help you feel stronger. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yippeeee that is good news . Now you can relax and enjoy yourself at KAP and I'm going a very unbecoming shade of envious green


You won't be the only one. Just doing a check that I have remembered how to do colour

As you can see I got it right (well second time)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mum doing fine. Plan is to move on Friday.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW I am here becuase Vicky had to cancel at the last minute and work till 9pm. Try maybe Friday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just nuts! I hope those children are taken away from such idiots.
> 
> Margaret, I'm glad your mom came through the surgery OK, except for the catheter. I hope they keep her in until that's gone.
> My GD never plays with dolls, more a John Deere kind of girl???? Funny how little ones drag the dolls around.


I was going to say maybe I should drag her around to show it wasn't good. And then thought she would get the giggles and love it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I loved my dolls when I was little made my dad clear the shed out at the bottom of the garden and make it into a room for me , middle sister made me curtains and I found perfect peace having coffee and fika ( swedishcoffee and snack time ) with my dolls till youngest of oldest sisters decided to give one doll a fashionable haircut and horrible brother scribbled on faces . Is it any wonder I hoped it was true when they said I was found on the doorstep ????


At least they didn't put one in the oven for you


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for update on Marilyn. Prayer Warriors on duty.


I'm in too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Kimber is quite depressed right now as I won't let her in the house. She wandered off this morning while I was working & returned with a wonderful odor, she obviously found something dead & rolled in it. She won't be allowed in the house til I get that stink off her.
> 
> We've had some excitement, a bear is raising hell with the cows & calves, they will kill young calves, none are missing as yet but the cows broke down a fence getting away from it this morning. DH & DS both tried to find it last night as when DS saw it harassing the cows he didn't have a gun with him, by the time he came home & went back bear had disappeared. Hopefully DH will find it soon. It's only recently we've had trouble with bears, populations seem to be really going up, DS1 had a game camera up at the neighbors last year & saw 20 different bears???? I sure won't be going out walking. Last fall a woman from the next town was mauled while out walking, had her leg mangled badly


Thats scary- and what a shame after all that hard work if they should get any of the calves.

The dog I was saying loved to chase the roos did so the other day and caught one and killed it. My 19 YO niece was walking her at the time the poor girl. I used to wonder what I would do if she really caught one and either harmed it or was injured herself. So the dog is going to be walked only on a leash from now on. Any things we had to say about her being generally well behaved have now been totally cancelled out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is the weather up near you Kate, we have flooding everywhere , took ages for son to get home as half the roads were blocked . The strong winds are supposed to hit during the night


Sounds bad- hope you don't to go out until things settle especially with wind coming too. Sounds like Mishka was right- smart dog!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Probably socks..... ???? Cause I don't have to think about it.


Now that would have been my answer if I had been going. Almost word for word.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not very good at socks, but I had thought about that also. I've been wanting to do another pair. I guess it will depend if I get the hank wound!


Think of all the help if you needed it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats scary- and what a shame after all that hard work if they should get any of the calves.
> 
> The dog I was saying loved to chase the roos did so the other day and caught one and killed it. My 19 YO niece was walking her at the time the poor girl. I used to wonder what I would do if she really caught one and either harmed it or was injured herself. So the dog is going to be walked only on a leash from now on. Any things we had to say about her being generally well behaved have now been totally cancelled out.


Oh dear, very lucky the roo didnt kill the dog. Yes I think on a leash is a very good idea. :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum doing fine. Plan is to move on Friday.


Wonderful news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> As much as my vet says it is normal, and I really hate admitting it, Bailey likes to eat Fancy's poop. Really disgusting!


The older dog ate the younger dogs poo and then wanted to lick my hands. It was hard enough at any time having her try to lick me- that was really cringe worthy. I f I had thought I could have called the younger dog back we would have turned around and headed straight back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Going to be a busy day getting last minute packing done for trip to KAP. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


How horrible for her- tough decisions coming up it sounds like. But it does sound like she won't be able to manage him much longer. The dementia alone will make it very difficult for her without the demanding physical care needed.
Send her my love and prayers next time to are in contact with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Good heavens! I would faint if I saw a bear on my property.....! :sm06:


With good reason!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?

After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I'm caught up as well.
Will try and do a digest if the internet will let me. I told David that I think the worst thing about this place is the internet. He has no problems so it seems it is the WIFi that is the issue. The plan is to move it centrally but the electrician who started setting everything up has got busy and is answering David's phone calls. He is almost ready to give up and get someone else in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! :sm24:


It is! And it was big enough to allow a treat or two! They will be delivered in the morning, with luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We want him to supply our wants! And he doesn't always oblige- maybe that he knows what is best for us has something to do with it?


That is the whole point, isn't it? that we tend to upscale wants thinking they are needs, but the Lord knows best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You won't be the only one. Just doing a check that I have remembered how to do colour
> 
> As you can see I got it right (well second time)


And no-one has even mentioned Skype this time round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just one birthday to note- Bundyanne07, who occasionally drops by, has an hour or two to go on her birthday, before it becomes a belated wish!

Anne also posted this funny, which I have stolen:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-474674-1.html#10908127

for those who don't go out on main!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is! And it was big enough to allow a treat or two! They will be delivered in the morning, with luck.


Woo hoo. Enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo. Enjoy! :sm24:


I will, indeed! Also hoping my new DPN's will be delivered!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?
> 
> After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


How exciting!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


So sad to hear this. Keeping them in my thoughts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now off to bed.

Email from my sister- major ward round tomorrow so need to be at hospital by 10 tomorrow. End of knitting group clearly. But at least I might get a good break tomorrow once I get home.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


I am so sorry to hear about this. Prayers will be sent.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bundyanne


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?
> 
> After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


Sounds like you and Jynx will be very productive! I know you will have fun getting ready for the KAP! Will you be in Defiance on Thursday? That's when Kathy and I will be there. Should we go out to dinner Thursday night? I'm ready, willing, and able to help you get things set up for Friday!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I checked to see what fruits and vegetables are available. We will get those tomorrow. I will save seeds for anyone who wants to try growing some.


I bought cherries the other day, and a little disappointed. Not very sweet, and little or no taste! I guess it is early? Or am I late?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wow, bears are scary. Hope no one gets hurt.


One of my friends had a bobcat come on their deck yesterday. It is pretty scary when wild animals get so friendly! I don't know how long it stayed, but I'm guessing looking for food or water. Yes, she lives in the city!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I need to get up and get busy! I have an early flight tomorrow, and must be ready! It would probably be better just to not go to sleep and try to sleep on the plane!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Sorry I've been MIA but things have just been so darn busy - when you have 4 grand kids in high school and 2 in primary, stuff keeps happening. Plus, my oldest GD is getting married in July - I'm always running off to something. Usually when I sit down, I fall asleep! Anyway, Bob and I are going to pack up most of our stuff today, get it in the car and just toss in last minute stuff in the morning. We should be on the road by 7:30 or 8:00 a.m. on Thursday. Be in Defiance late afternoon or early evening depending on how much road construction we run into. I've been studying my map of Ohio to find some ways around the major roads where the traffic bogs down with so much work going on. Well, we'll get there somehow. Gotta go bake a cake and do some laundry, then I'm going to dig through the yarn stash to see what will go on the swap table. Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Sorry I've been MIA but things have just been so darn busy - when you have 4 grand kids in high school and 2 in primary, stuff keeps happening. Plus, my oldest GD is getting married in July - I'm always running off to something. Usually when I sit down, I fall asleep! Anyway, Bob and I are going to pack up most of our stuff today, get it in the car and just toss in last minute stuff in the morning. We should be on the road by 7:30 or 8:00 a.m. on Thursday. Be in Defiance late afternoon or early evening depending on how much road construction we run into. I've been studying my map of Ohio to find some ways around the major roads where the traffic bogs down with so much work going on. Well, we'll get there somehow. Gotta go bake a cake and do some laundry, then I'm going to dig through the yarn stash to see what will go on the swap table. Hugs to all, Paula


Safe travels.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had a wonderful night at the pajama party at Waldorf School. All 23 8th grade graduates sewed their own pj's and made their own stools. The teacher shared her gratitude for her students, then some of the students shared gratitude, then some of the parents. All very moving. Around the room where the book s s they make each year, their knitting and woodworking projects.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bundyanne, happy birthday.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> What is it about dogs and stink. Candy will roll in a dead worm if she sees it. Yuk.


Lucy hasn't rolled in anything yet, but she has to smell EVERYTHING and she has to look up every tree we pass, looking for squirrels


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> As much as my vet says it is normal, and I really hate admitting it, Bailey likes to eat Fancy's poop. Really disgusting!


I did catch Candy in the cat's litter box once in a while. Always had to make sure it was cleaned out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Railyn/Marilyn in TX. Her husband Ray is getting much worse; incontinence, dementia, etc. From things she said it is really becoming quite a big job caring for him at home. I asked permission from her, which she gave, to ask for prayer for them. It does sound to me as if she will be having to make the decision of him going into a nursing home in the not so distant future. Please remember them in your thoughts and prayers. She feels very close to us on the KTP.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Of course, prayers for both of them. If I remember correctly, it wasn't long ago that they moved to a mobile home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of flooded gardens and road shut not heard of flooded houses, the streams that were nonexistent are now all over flowing much to mishka' s delight this morning , it still baffles me how she can get so muddy and be clean with a few shakes wish I could do the same ????
> We didn't get any of the strong winds that were forecast and this morning we are back to sunny skies although it is forecast to rain the rest of the week


I hope they're wrong about more rain so there's a chance for the gardens to dry a bit and roads to clear. Mishka must really love getting wet. I can't get Candy to go out on the deck if it's raining.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?
> 
> After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


Good news that she was able to make it. I know the rest of you are getting ready to leave or are already on the way. Safe travels and have a great time. I'm looking forward to hearing all the news and seeing all your pictures. Have fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did catch Candy in the cat's litter box once in a while. Always had to make sure it was cleaned out.


Apparently cat pooh is exceptionally high protein.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one birthday to note- Bundyanne07, who occasionally drops by, has an hour or two to go on her birthday, before it becomes a belated wish!
> 
> Anne also posted this funny, which I have stolen:
> 
> ...


It is funny. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is funny. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently cat pooh is exceptionally high protein.


It must seem like a delicacy :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It must seem like a delicacy :sm13:


Thank goodness for pooper scoopers, eh wot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope this works. It's nearly 16 minutes long- but brilliant to see Maggie Smith, as herself.






Yippee, that is what I wanted to share!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> What a relief- I was concerned about it. By the time you are allowed back to work you won't be wanting to go.


I already don't want to! Lol. But, I've got student loans and we have two new cars to pay off, so I kinda have to.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Think of all the help if you needed it.


That's why I'm thinking of trying a pair of toe up socks, so I can pick some brains when I run in to trouble. I'm trying to figure out the cast on, but can't seem to understand it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?
> 
> After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


Sounds like fun! Enjoy! Can't wait to meet everyone! I'm getting very excited and nervous. I have a tendency to be quite shy around new people.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I did catch Candy in the cat's litter box once in a while. Always had to make sure it was cleaned out.


That is a constant problem around here, Lucy is drawn to it, so we have to be very diligent about keeping it at least poop free.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We can get a provisional (learners) license at 17, but I don't think that there is any time limit to applying for a full license after that. I'm sure I've heard of kids passing their driving test just after their 17th birthdays, although with now having to do a written test too that might delay it.


Having to have a learners liscence for months before a drivers is a new thing here, when I was young, you could write learners & then go right away for the drivers. They've also brought in some restrictions about new drivers too, how many passengers they can have, 0 tolerance for booze & I heard also thinking of no driving between midnight & 6 am but there were protests about that as some have jobs so I'm not sure if that's happpened.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, I love Maggie Smith.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Good heavens! I would faint if I saw a bear on my property.....! :sm06:


I don't faint but I've quit using my iPod while I work so hopefully I hear it coming???? We've had 2 right in the yard over the years, one when the kids were little, the head that's. Now on the basement wall????& one down by the garden 2 summers ago, DS shot it. DH also shot one in DSs yard across the road, just b fore the other owners moved, they always had city GKs around & he decided it was too dangerous.
Normally if they aren't bothering anything, we don't bother them but if they are a danger to people & cattle, time to thin them out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> I was going to say maybe I should drag her around to show it wasn't good. And then thought she would get the giggles and love it!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats scary- and what a shame after all that hard work if they should get any of the calves.
> 
> The dog I was saying loved to chase the roos did so the other day and caught one and killed it. My 19 YO niece was walking her at the time the poor girl. I used to wonder what I would do if she really caught one and either harmed it or was injured herself. So the dog is going to be walked only on a leash from now on. Any things we had to say about her being generally well behaved have now been totally cancelled out.


Was it a baby she caught? I thought kanagaroos were quite large


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, I love Maggie Smith.


She is a very great lady in her own right!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How horrible for her- tough decisions coming up it sounds like. But it does sound like she won't be able to manage him much longer. The dementia alone will make it very difficult for her without the demanding physical care needed.
> Send her my love and prayers next time to are in contact with her.


I wonder if she will be able to afford to stay in her new home once he's in care or will have to move again after they've just got settled. Growing old is definite not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?
> 
> After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


Have fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if she will be able to afford to stay in her new home once he's in care or will have to move again after they've just got settled. Growing old is definite not for the faint of heart.


Golly I had not thought through to that. I do hope it does not come to that for her. But it sounds like it really is the end of the line for looking after her DH at home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one birthday to note- Bundyanne07, who occasionally drops by, has an hour or two to go on her birthday, before it becomes a belated wish!
> 
> Anne also posted this funny, which I have stolen:
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently cat pooh is exceptionally high protein.


Yes but I don't need it on my garden. :sm03: :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> One of my friends had a bobcat come on their deck yesterday. It is pretty scary when wild animals get so friendly! I don't know how long it stayed, but I'm guessing looking for food or water. Yes, she lives in the city!


Does she have pets? bobcats & cougars here have been known to kill & eat pets left outside.
Scary when she lives in The city.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if she will be able to afford to stay in her new home once he's in care or will have to move again after they've just got settled. Growing old is definite not for the faint of heart.


I was thinking that too , Wonder if she will want to stay there on her own too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It must seem like a delicacy :sm13:


Yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes but I don't need it on my garden. :sm03: :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


Yes, for sure, my DH hates cats so none around here now that the kids aren't small enough to beg.
Cats carry some nasty disease & I sure don't want it in my garden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another lovely day out there, I'm waiting for DH to bring me the hand sprayer so I can put mould killer on the back of my house, we scrubbed it down last week to get all the bugs, etc off & must spray this on, leave 24 hrs, then I can start to paint. We painted several years ago but the stuff we used for mould didn't kill it & now stains have come through, it looks terrible so now I have another project.
I guess in the meantime, I should get off my butt & go drag the dandelion bar around some spots on the lawn
I think yesterday I over did it- as my mom used to say"tried to lift the world & put a prop under it"???????? & today I'm moving slower????This getting old is a pain.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes but I don't need it on my garden. :sm03: :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


I have that problem too in the front garden . Other houses including cat owners have paved there front gardens so the cats like mine


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you and Bob. Marianne, my DGD Mya and I will be in early evening Thursday; leaving around 6 from my house in the morning.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Sorry I've been MIA but things have just been so darn busy - when you have 4 grand kids in high school and 2 in primary, stuff keeps happening. Plus, my oldest GD is getting married in July - I'm always running off to something. Usually when I sit down, I fall asleep! Anyway, Bob and I are going to pack up most of our stuff today, get it in the car and just toss in last minute stuff in the morning. We should be on the road by 7:30 or 8:00 a.m. on Thursday. Be in Defiance late afternoon or early evening depending on how much road construction we run into. I've been studying my map of Ohio to find some ways around the major roads where the traffic bogs down with so much work going on. Well, we'll get there somehow. Gotta go bake a cake and do some laundry, then I'm going to dig through the yarn stash to see what will go on the swap table. Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't be nervous; those of us attending that have been there before are really a pretty friendly and welcoming group just like on here. 


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sounds like fun! Enjoy! Can't wait to meet everyone! I'm getting very excited and nervous. I have a tendency to be quite shy around new people.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does she have pets? bobcats & cougars here have been known to kill & eat pets left outside.
> Scary when she lives in The city.


She does, but they don't go outside without her or her DH.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cookies are made. I just hope they don't crumble during the flight!

Now, to finishing packing and gathering things up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* Nursenikki* sent you a PM


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes but I don't need it on my garden. :sm03: :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


Especially when said puss has dug and covered as they are wont to do. They seem to love the patch where one has just planted out seedlings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have that problem too in the front garden . Other houses including cat owners have paved there front gardens so the cats like mine


That would happen!- oh dear.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> * Nursenikki* sent you a PM


Got it, thank you ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cant wait for pics from KAP.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds very promising. :sm11:
> 
> I am with you on the cryptic crosswords...hopeless at them. :sm19:


My dad was a real whizz at cryptic crosswords, and he taught me how to do them. You have to think very laterally and they're very clever once you get the hang of them. I haven't done any for ages, but some can be awfully hard to crack.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cant wait for pics from KAP.


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> My dad was a real whizz at cryptic crosswords, and he taught me how to do them. You have to think very laterally and they're very clever once you get the hang of them. I haven't done any for ages, but some can be awfully hard to crack.


I'm not good at them


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I just watched the Dame Maggie Smith interview, what a great giggle to start the day. She's wonderfully frank and funny. I love her movies and Downton Abbey, Harry Potter were wonderful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, for sure, my DH hates cats so none around here now that the kids aren't small enough to beg.
> Cats carry some nasty disease & I sure don't want it in my garden


I have too many cats living around me and have seen one or another many times coming over the garden fence to use my garden as their loo. I've just bought five plants which are supposed to give off a scent that cats don't like. I plan to plant one in each strategic place and see if it works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> We can get a provisional (learners) license at 17, but I don't think that there is any time limit to applying for a full license after that. I'm sure I've heard of kids passing their driving test just after their 17th birthdays, although with now having to do a written test too that might delay it.


Ohio can get a learner's permit (we call them temps) at 15 1/2, regular license at 16, but they have to have I think 60 hours with a licensed driver, and may have to take drivers education. At 18 they can get a learners permit, and 60 hours with a licensed driver, take the full test and get their regular license. There are restrictions as to how late they can be out driving with out an adult driver and as to how many non-family members are allowed to be in the car with them until they are 18, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to say maybe I should drag her around to show it wasn't good. And then thought she would get the giggles and love it!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats scary- and what a shame after all that hard work if they should get any of the calves.
> 
> The dog I was saying loved to chase the roos did so the other day and caught one and killed it. My 19 YO niece was walking her at the time the poor girl. I used to wonder what I would do if she really caught one and either harmed it or was injured herself. So the dog is going to be walked only on a leash from now on. Any things we had to say about her being generally well behaved have now been totally cancelled out.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that would have been my answer if I had been going. Almost word for word.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think of all the help if you needed it.


Absolutely! The only way I can't do socks is on the short 9" or 12" needles. I have done dbl pts, 2 circulars, and magic loop, magic loop being my favorite.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver made it in yesterday so the KAP has officially begun as far as I'm concerned. We'll be doing some running around today visiting the bakery to pick up some things for Friday and Saturday and to get my hair cut. It just so happens that the yarn store is three doors down from the hair salon and about 3 blocks from the bakery. Pretty good planning, don't you agree?
> 
> After that, we're doing the grocery shopping and then coming back here to do some cooking and baking. Good times with a good friend.


Yay! Perfect planning, I think!

I have just taken the Flourless Chocolate Truffle Cake out of the oven. Easy to make. I hope Caren can eat it. I used a new pan, but the bowls, spatula, and oven are not new, so I hope the cross contamination is not a problem. I think we are going to want very small pieces, as it says it is very rich. With only butter, chocolate, surgar, eggs (7) and water, I think it will be! I had lots of help making it. DD brought the kids over to help for the afternoon. We got things bagged up for the goodie bags, and then Damien found something else to do, while Amber, Arriana and I made the cake. 
They are still here, and are outside playing with the bubble machine. Damien has been growing. AGAIN!. And can do nothing but hurt himself. At Sunday's baseball game he tore open the knee that he skinned on Memorial Day at my niece's pool. Today he dove for a bubble and did it again. Ah well. They helped load some of the things into the RV for me. And the bunnies got their nails cut.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sounds like you and Jynx will be very productive! I know you will have fun getting ready for the KAP! Will you be in Defiance on Thursday? That's when Kathy and I will be there. Should we go out to dinner Thursday night? I'm ready, willing, and able to help you get things set up for Friday!


I will be there on Thursday, hopefully by 4. Absolutely need to go for dinner! Any help I can provide, I will be happy to do, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's why I'm thinking of trying a pair of toe up socks, so I can pick some brains when I run in to trouble. I'm trying to figure out the cast on, but can't seem to understand it.


I can do the cast on with the help of You Tube, but Khinkle usually does her socks toe up so will be more help than I will, but I will try if needed. I do mine cuff down. I've done so many that I have the basic pattern I use memorized!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sounds like fun! Enjoy! Can't wait to meet everyone! I'm getting very excited and nervous. I have a tendency to be quite shy around new people.


You are not alone in that. I am usually very quiet until I get to know people, and am not good at small talk. However, I found that with this group, it's like we already knew each other, and the conversation just picks up where we leave off here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking forward to seeing you and Bob. Marianne, my DGD Mya and I will be in early evening Thursday; leaving around 6 from my house in the morning.


Looking forward to seeing you and Marianne, and meeting Mya. Safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have too many cats living around me and have seen one or another many times coming over the garden fence to use my garden as their loo. I've just bought five plants which are supposed to give off a scent that cats don't like. I plan to plant one in each strategic place and see if it works.


We have strays here, too. They have decided they like to poo in our window wells. I hate to put moth balls in them because then I can't open the windows upstairs without the smell of the moth balls coming in the house.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have strays here, too. They have decided they like to poo in our window wells. I hate to put moth balls in them because then I can't open the windows upstairs without the smell of the moth balls coming in the house.


Citrus will deter most cats, people have told me--it does seem to work. The Boys will run away from the smell of oranges.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness for pooper scoopers, eh wot!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bundyanne, happy birthday.


And from me too.. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Having to have a learners liscence for months before a drivers is a new thing here, when I was young, you could write learners & then go right away for the drivers. They've also brought in some restrictions about new drivers too, how many passengers they can have, 0 tolerance for booze & I heard also thinking of no driving between midnight & 6 am but there were protests about that as some have jobs so I'm not sure if that's happpened.


we have restrictions here also. When someone first gets their licence they must display a red P plate for one year. Not allowed to have more than one passenger in the car aged between 16 and 22 and 0 tolerance for alcohol. Then 3 years of displaying a green P plate. Still 0 tolerance of alcohol but I dont think the restrictions are on the age of passengers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't faint but I've quit using my iPod while I work so hopefully I hear it coming???? We've had 2 right in the yard over the years, one when the kids were little, the head that's. Now on the basement wall????& one down by the garden 2 summers ago, DS shot it. DH also shot one in DSs yard across the road, just b fore the other owners moved, they always had city GKs around & he decided it was too dangerous.
> Normally if they aren't bothering anything, we don't bother them but if they are a danger to people & cattle, time to thin them out.


 :sm24: You are very brave. :sm19: And I know you are terrified of snakes.... I would be more scared of a bear. LOL. But I suppose you can see a bear much better than see a snake. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I have too many cats living around me and have seen one or another many times coming over the garden fence to use my garden as their loo. I've just bought five plants which are supposed to give off a scent that cats don't like. I plan to plant one in each strategic place and see if it works.


Mothballs are supposed to deter them and also cut up lemons. Another thing to use around your plants is those bamboo skewers that are used for kebabs. But you have to be careful that you dont "stab" yourself when weeding! Ask me how I know that.....LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.

I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful knitting sugarsugar. I really like the way the colors came out.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mothballs are supposed to deter them and also cut up lemons. Another thing to use around your plants is those bamboo skewers that are used for kebabs. But you have to be careful that you dont "stab" yourself when weeding! Ask me how I know that.....LOL


Another one I heard of is sprinkling cayenne pepper round the plants! 
Eating bear meat, just doesn't "bear" thinking about! It would be quite strong tasting I would think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


Serena will be thrilled that Nana knitted something for her baby. It's darling. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Another one I heard of is sprinkling cayenne pepper round the plants!
> Eating bear meat, just doesn't "bear" thinking about! It would be quite strong tasting I would think.


I thought bison would be very "gamey" but found it more like lean beef. Not sure I'd try bear, though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought bison would be very "gamey" but found it more like lean beef. Not sure I'd try bear, though.


A lot would depend on what the bear had been eating itself I think. Bison mozzarella cheese is really yummy. We can get it at special stores, from a herd in a local area. Would imagine the meat would be really good eating.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Been busy this week getting everything done for this weekend. I was able to go antique shopping with my DD1 on Sunday and to see one of my DGGSs. Then grocery shopping with DD2 today with plenty of time spent in pjs when at home. Did some baking and organizing my yarn and projects. Bought a 18" doll to try on the knit outfits I have almost finished. Headbands are too tight on BO edge so will redo those. Had a heck of a time dressing that doll! Head is too big for body so have to dress her from the bottom up. My DD2 told her DH that she wished she had thought to video it. 

Prayers for Marilyn during the time of difficult decisions. Can't imagine how stressfull this will be for her. I'm using one of her bags, so think of her often. 

Nikki, you'll fit right in. No one will let you be a wallflower. It's such a great time for all and goes way to fast. 

We got so caught up in everything last year, that Skype just flew from our minds. Also hard to do in a room that echos from all the chatter and the time differences. We will see what happens this year. Bob and others will take plenty of pics to share. We sure do wish everyone could teleport to Defiance for the weekend. 

Julie, good luck at the Dr's and good that you now have the money to kennel your dog. My DD2's dogs (2) will spend two weeks in a kennel when they go on vacation. The dogs aren't good travelers somthis is best for them. 

Has any one heard from Kaye Jo yet? She thought she might be here tonight. I think I only have her home number. 

So excited to go get Pammie tomorrow. Have most things in the van tonight and my DD2 will finish tomorrow for me while I'm gone. Then it's a stop at my DD1's to pick up a couple things, home to get the van I will be using this weekend and then to the hotel. We will all be exhausted by Sunday, but a good one. 

Posting pics of doll clothes then off to finish up packing the clothes. 

For the ones who will be in on Thursday, either pm or call me so we can get together for dinner, if I don't run into you at hotel. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lot would depend on what the bear had been eating itself I think. Bison mozzarella cheese is really yummy. We can get it at special stores, from a herd in a local area. Would imagine the meat would be really good eating.


That is a good point. I've had deer that tasted off and wondered what kind of diet they had. I've never had the cheese but it sounds wonderful. I do love most cheese!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy this week getting everything done for this weekend. I was able to go antique shopping with my DD1 on Sunday and to see one of my DGGSs. Then grocery shopping with DD2 today with plenty of time spent in pjs when at home. Did some baking and organizing my yarn and projects. Bought a 18" doll to try on the knit outfits I have almost finished. Headbands are too tight on BO edge so will redo those. Had a heck of a time dressing that doll! Head is too big for body so have to dress her from the bottom up. My DD2 told her DH that she wished she had thought to video it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice! I'm working one myself right now but size 12-18 months for a friend's little girl.


sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like bison. One of the health food grocery stores sells ground bison and it is delicious but pretty pricy.


Sorlenna said:


> I thought bison would be very "gamey" but found it more like lean beef. Not sure I'd try bear, though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! Perfect planning, I think!
> 
> I have just taken the Flourless Chocolate Truffle Cake out of the oven. Easy to make. I hope Caren can eat it. I used a new pan, but the bowls, spatula, and oven are not new, so I hope the cross contamination is not a problem. I think we are going to want very small pieces, as it says it is very rich. With only butter, chocolate, surgar, eggs (7) and water, I think it will be! I had lots of help making it. DD brought the kids over to help for the afternoon. We got things bagged up for the goodie bags, and then Damien found something else to do, while Amber, Arriana and I made the cake.
> They are still here, and are outside playing with the bubble machine. Damien has been growing. AGAIN!. And can do nothing but hurt himself. At Sunday's baseball game he tore open the knee that he skinned on Memorial Day at my niece's pool. Today he dove for a bubble and did it again. Ah well. They helped load some of the things into the RV for me. And the bunnies got their nails cut.


When you have time will you share where you found the cake recipe, it sounds good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can do the cast on with the help of You Tube, but Khinkle usually does her socks toe up so will be more help than I will, but I will try if needed. I do mine cuff down. I've done so many that I have the basic pattern I use memorized!


I think it's called the figure 8 cast on. I bought a book that someone recommended here for toe up sock that has tons of variations you can use for toes, heels & cuffs so the possibilities are endless


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely dolls clothes! I really like the little bag. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Right now, I'm so sleepy I can't stand myself. We had to leave by 7 this morning for his eye doc appointment (not the shot, another one), spent three hours out, and by the time we got back, I was starving and had a bit of a headache. I don't sleep well when I know I have to get up really early (afraid of oversleeping, though with my feline alarm clock, I should know it's not a problem, ha!). It was good that I had my knitting, as I got a lot done on the hat. Now here I sit yawning and not even six p.m.! The dishes need washing too so better get to it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful knitting sugarsugar. I really like the way the colors came out.


Thanks, it was some left over yarn with a pink fleck through it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Serena will be thrilled that Nana knitted something for her baby. It's darling. :sm24:


Thanks, a lot easier than I expected it to be. And no sewing up, what a bonus! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice! I'm working one myself right now but size 12-18 months for a friend's little girl.


 :sm24: Dont forget to post a photo....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like bison. One of the health food grocery stores sells ground bison and it is delicious but pretty pricy.


I've only had it in a burger at a restaurant. Beyond my usual budget here, too. There's a herd out on the reservation, and I always like seeing them (from a distance, of course--those animals are gigantic!).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mothballs are supposed to deter them and also cut up lemons. Another thing to use around your plants is those bamboo skewers that are used for kebabs. But you have to be careful that you dont "stab" yourself when weeding! Ask me how I know that.....LOL


I've seen things for putting in flower beds etc that are like upside down cleats, that would work in window wells as you wouldn't be walking there anyway

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=10302&cat=2,51555&ap=3

Also you can get an attachment for a garden hose that sprays

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=74556&cat=2,51555&ap=1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


That looks lovely, Cathy- do you think Penelope has grown a bit fast?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The doll clothes are wonderful! Someone is going to be very pleased.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy this week getting everything done for this weekend. I was able to go antique shopping with my DD1 on Sunday and to see one of my DGGSs. Then grocery shopping with DD2 today with plenty of time spent in pjs when at home. Did some baking and organizing my yarn and projects. Bought a 18" doll to try on the knit outfits I have almost finished. Headbands are too tight on BO edge so will redo those. Had a heck of a time dressing that doll! Head is too big for body so have to dress her from the bottom up. My DD2 told her DH that she wished she had thought to video it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kathy on both counts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


Looks great, I really like that pattern but always do long sleeves


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a good point. I've had deer that tasted off and wondered what kind of diet they had. I've never had the cheese but it sounds wonderful. I do love most cheese!


Buffalo is the original beast that Mozzarella is made from (at least from their milk).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the dolls clothes, great job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Another one I heard of is sprinkling cayenne pepper round the plants!
> Eating bear meat, just doesn't "bear" thinking about! It would be quite strong tasting I would think.


I have tasted it, it's similar to pork but no thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought bison would be very "gamey" but found it more like lean beef. Not sure I'd try bear, though.


I like bison, we can buy bison burgers at the COOP & most like them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

back from the doctor visit - he was also upset about what they did and didn't do while i was there. but i will see him in a couple of months and will then have another cat scan of my liver. so moving forward. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a good point. I've had deer that tasted off and wondered what kind of diet they had. I've never had the cheese but it sounds wonderful. I do love most cheese!


It also makes a big difference if it's a young animal, the older male moose, deer & elk that are shot for big antlers are often tough & if chased, very gamey, yuk
DH always applies for antlerless tags. We make a lot of burger(minced) & sausage- which is really good barbecued & salami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget the seven virgins. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It's that mis-guided belief that if they die killing a few Christians in the process, that they go straight to Paradise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks lovely, Cathy- do you think Penelope has grown a bit fast?


Thanks. And yes!, just a tad. LOL I will take it over there this afternoon and see who it will fit. LOL.

It is only 7c here at 10am! Good grief. Brrrr. But the sun is shining so it might warm up a bit later on. :sm06:

One more cuppa and I need to get some dusting and vaccuuming done here. :sm19:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, a lot easier than I expected it to be. And no sewing up, what a bonus! :sm11:


I love patterns that don't have to be assembled when done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Citrus will deter most cats, people have told me--it does seem to work. The Boys will run away from the smell of oranges.


I will have to try that


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mothballs are supposed to deter them and also cut up lemons. Another thing to use around your plants is those bamboo skewers that are used for kebabs. But you have to be careful that you dont "stab" yourself when weeding! Ask me how I know that.....LOL


Thanks. Ouch!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


Nicely done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Another one I heard of is sprinkling cayenne pepper round the plants!
> Eating bear meat, just doesn't "bear" thinking about! It would be quite strong tasting I would think.


Thanks. I have that on hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a good point. I've had deer that tasted off and wondered what kind of diet they had. I've never had the cheese but it sounds wonderful. I do love most cheese!


If the deer meat was from a buck during the rutting season it will be strong but if you soak it in milk over night it will take that out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you rustydog - join right in whenever you feel like it. --- sam



RustyDog said:


> We feed tHe deer in the winter- not end them! (Darn auto correct)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget the seven virgins. --- sam


Oh yes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Re Kathy's dolls, cute. Well done


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When you have time will you share where you found the cake recipe, it sounds good


It was on Facebook in one of the King Arthur Flour posts. Give me a http://blog.kingarthurflour.com/2015/03/10/flourless-chocolate-truffle-cake/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=content&utm_medium=social

See if this works. Yay. It did. I'm on my phone so wasn't sure it would.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> back from the doctor visit - he was also upset about what they did and didn't do while i was there. but i will see him in a couple of months and will then have another cat scan of my liver. so moving forward. --- sam


Did he have any suggestions to help your energy?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Did he have any suggestions to help your energy?


I was just about to ask the same thing! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Time for housework. :sm19: "See" you all later on.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful knitting sugarsugar. I really like the way the colors came out.


That is lovely! So feminine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Katy, cute doll clothes,
Sam, are you feeling any better today? 
I'm crashed on the couch waiting for DH to come for supper.
I DVRed a program called The 60's Generation, a concert on PBS, some really good music, early rock & roll & R&B so I've been listening to it while getting supper ready
I walked around my yard with the dandelion bar for about 90 minutes, think I got my exercise for the day & got the mould killer on the house. DH could spray for dandelions but would probably also tip over some of my plants????
DH didn't get me the sprayer right away this morning so I decided to do some cooking. I had a container of cottage cheese that needed using so made 2 pans of sneakers, one for tomorrow & one for the freezer.
I also had some browned burger from a couple of nights ago when I thought DS & DIL might be here for supper so I made flour tortillas & we had wraps for lunch. I've never made them before but they were good & fairly easy so will do home made from now on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If the deer meat was from a buck during the rutting season it will be strong but if you soak it in milk over night it will take that out.


I also soak duck in milk to take out the wild taste


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are lovely outfits. Really like the red and yellow together. I learned to sew making clothes for a small baby doll when I was quite young. We had a Singer electric machine, but did quite a bit of work on the treadle machine at my best friend's house.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also soak duck in milk to take out the wild taste
> 
> I have done same with duck, venison, and wild pig, the enzymes in milk help tenderise as well as tone down gamey taste. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was on Facebook in one of the King Arthur Flour posts. Give me a http://blog.kingarthurflour.com/2015/03/10/flourless-chocolate-truffle-cake/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=content&utm_medium=social
> 
> See if this works. Yay. It did. I'm on my phone so wasn't sure it would.


Thanks so much


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi to all!
Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently. 
Hoping to see lots of pictures from KAP.
Hugs for all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


I guess I need to check out her patterns. You did a wonderful job! It is very pretty!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy this week getting everything done for this weekend. I was able to go antique shopping with my DD1 on Sunday and to see one of my DGGSs. Then grocery shopping with DD2 today with plenty of time spent in pjs when at home. Did some baking and organizing my yarn and projects. Bought a 18" doll to try on the knit outfits I have almost finished. Headbands are too tight on BO edge so will redo those. Had a heck of a time dressing that doll! Head is too big for body so have to dress her from the bottom up. My DD2 told her DH that she wished she had thought to video it.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see Detroit! Never been there, so a new adventure! DD has to get up at 4 am to come get me. She took it pretty well! I hope I get some sleep, but who knows! I'm very behind in my "getting ready!" DD said that I really should do better about procrastinating!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kathy, your outfits are so cute! When I started scrolling down, I thought it was going to be a Wonder Woman outfit! I have collected a few patterns, but have yet to make much.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's called the figure 8 cast on. I bought a book that someone recommended here for toe up sock that has tons of variations you can use for toes, heels & cuffs so the possibilities are endless


I think I used Jenny's magic cast on. I'll have to double check. I like two at a time magic loop.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


My deepest condolences to you & yours, and hugs back.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was on Facebook in one of the King Arthur Flour posts. Give me a http://blog.kingarthurflour.com/2015/03/10/flourless-chocolate-truffle-cake/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=content&utm_medium=social
> 
> See if this works. Yay. It did. I'm on my phone so wasn't sure it would.


I'm very curious about this cake! I'm guessing that you are bringing it?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


So sorry to hear of your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Katy, cute doll clothes,
> Sam, are you feeling any better today?
> I'm crashed on the couch waiting for DH to come for supper.
> I DVRed a program called The 60's Generation, a concert on PBS, some really good music, early rock & roll & R&B so I've been listening to it while getting supper ready
> ...


What are sneakers?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also soak duck in milk to take out the wild taste


I've also heard to soak in 7-UP, one of our lemon lime sodas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Those are lovely outfits. Really like the red and yellow together. I learned to sew making clothes for a small baby doll when I was quite young. We had a Singer electric machine, but did quite a bit of work on the treadle machine at my best friend's house.


I learned on my great grandma's treadle, which I now own. Mom had an electric machine by then which I also used, I preferred the treadle. I even made my graduation dress on the treadle. Mom and Dad gave me a new Kenmore sewing machine for graduation. I still have that also. It works great. I also have a Huskvarna Viking 500 that I have had for years. It has been working good, just started having tension issues when I reverse at beginning and end of seam again. It did that last time I had it fixed, too. I sure done want to spend $150 again. I don't use it that often. If it keeps up I'll just start using the old Kenmore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks so much


You're welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


I am s sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs and prayers.

You will see lots of pictures!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I can't wait to see Detroit! Never been there, so a new adventure! DD has to get up at 4 am to come get me. She took it pretty well! I hope I get some sleep, but who knows! I'm very behind in my "getting ready!" DD said that I really should do better about procrastinating!


Who, me? Procrastinate? Well, it sounds like I'm in good company!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm very curious about this cake! I'm guessing that you are bringing it?


I sure am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.


From me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sherry, condolesce on the loss of your dear dad.
Love the doll clothes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What are sneakers?


They are cottage cheese filled crepes in a cream sauce with onions, it's a Ukrainian,Polish or Russian dish that's very popular here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandpa Sherry, my condolences to you & your family on the loss of your Dad, it's great that he had a long life & wasn't sick long.

Pammie, are you flying to Detroit or going home from there?

GD is coming for the day tomorrow so I won't get much done????
I finished up the. 3 hats I cut out a few days ago, a few more things out of my sewing room.????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grandpa Sherry, my condolences to you & your family on the loss of your Dad, it's great that he had a long life & wasn't sick long.
> 
> Pammie, are you flying to Detroit or going home from there?
> 
> ...


I'm flying into Detroit, and Kathy is picking me up. She will also bring me back on Sunday so I can fly home. It's a fairly short trip, less than 3 hours. I sure hope there are no delays!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


That is very cute, next time I have a baby to knit for, I'll have to try one of her patterns.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's called the figure 8 cast on. I bought a book that someone recommended here for toe up sock that has tons of variations you can use for toes, heels & cuffs so the possibilities are endless


I bought the pattern for the fish lips heel, but I started reading and couldn't get past the first two pages, way too much measuring and drawing for my taste, but I really like the look of that type of heel much better than a heel flap.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Katy, cute doll clothes,
> Sam, are you feeling any better today?
> I'm crashed on the couch waiting for DH to come for supper.
> I DVRed a program called The 60's Generation, a concert on PBS, some really good music, early rock & roll & R&B so I've been listening to it while getting supper ready
> ...


What is a dandelion bar?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


It's lovely Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Katy, cute doll clothes,
> Sam, are you feeling any better today?
> I'm crashed on the couch waiting for DH to come for supper.
> I DVRed a program called The 60's Generation, a concert on PBS, some really good music, early rock & roll & R&B so I've been listening to it while getting supper ready
> ...


What are sneakers Bonnie all I can visualise are smelly shoes in a pan ????

Ahh now I know , much more tastier than smelly trainers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Safe travels ladies and I hope you all have a wonderful long weekend . 
Please give Sam a big hug from me


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mothballs are supposed to deter them and also cut up lemons. Another thing to use around your plants is those bamboo skewers that are used for kebabs. But you have to be careful that you dont "stab" yourself when weeding! Ask me how I know that.....LOL


I've heard of using wooden skewers but had forgotten that one, may have to find some and give it a try. Tami also mentioned mothballs. Lots of methods here to try. One of them must surely help. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to check out her patterns. You did a wonderful job! It is very pretty!


Thanks. And it has gone to Serena for her doll as it is too small for Penelope as predicted.

I am going to start a long sleeve one in white in a bigger size for Penelope.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What are sneakers Bonnie all I can visualise are smelly shoes in a pan ????
> 
> Ahh now I know , much more tastier than smelly trainers


LOL :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Ouch!


Lots of good suggestions here. I can see me living in a cat free zone very soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lots of good suggestions here. I can see me living in a cat free zone very soon!


Good luck! :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


Sorry to hear your DF passed away. Hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It won't be long before I head to the airport! Next time you hear from me, I'll be in Defiance, OH!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Condolences Grandma Sherry on the death of your father. You are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's why I'm thinking of trying a pair of toe up socks, so I can pick some brains when I run in to trouble. I'm trying to figure out the cast on, but can't seem to understand it.


Stop thinking of it as a cast on- or you expect it to have some similarity to what you are used to doing but it bears no resemblance. The easiest I find is the Turkish (and what method are you using much harder on double pointers than magic loop). My workshop teaches figure of 8 but Turkish is easier. Simply wrap the yarn round two needles (either 2 or the 2 tips of the circular). Work the top stitches and then turn it round and work the bottom with a different needle. One lot is the top and the other the sole of the sock. If working with DPNs you will need to transfer them onto 2 or 3 more needles-if 2 more half on one needle and 1/4 on the other 2. If 4 more then 1/4 stitches on each needle. In each case of course you have one spare that is the actual knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Was it a baby she caught? I thought kanagaroos were quite large


SOme are very small. These are reasonable sizes- bigger than her but not the big ones you hear about as tall as a man.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are not alone in that. I am usually very quiet until I get to know people, and am not good at small talk. However, I found that with this group, it's like we already knew each other, and the conversation just picks up where we leave off here!


Same with the ones I've met down south.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandma Sherry: My condolences on your loss. Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


Dont they look fantastic! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mum has bad reflux making eating very hard for her. But moving freely. Still looking at moving tomorrow. No further word about the results (as I expected). So will be waiting around tomorrow to find out if I need to pick Mum up or not.

Had some unexpected time with Vicky and Elizabeth today. Vick had her obstetrician appointment and as Brett couldn't get there wondered if I could help with Elizabeth. Well by then I was free so wasn't going to knock back that option! A very happy little girl. Insisted on taking her bag with her and when she was ready to go started to head off then stopped, thought headed in one direction stopped again and rapidly moved somewhere else. A sound of great satisfaction- she had found the bag to take back. I started to ask but I think she actiually started looking before I asked if she ahd forgotten something.
Tomorrow night tea with them all and maybe Sunday for a few hours. They need a new washing machine and rather hard to concentrate when checking that one little girl is nearby and not messing things up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


So sorry about your DF, always hard to say goodbye to someone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I bought the pattern for the fish lips heel, but I started reading and couldn't get past the first two pages, way too much measuring and drawing for my taste, but I really like the look of that type of heel much better than a heel flap.


So many people love it but I don't. Hate all the extra pages and find it hard to see the stitches that are meant to be so easy to see. I do a short row heel with wraps. Have you seen my workshop?- access through the kp link under my posts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mum has bad reflux making eating very hard for her. But moving freely. Still looking at moving tomorrow. No further word about the results (as I expected). So will be waiting around tomorrow to find out if I need to pick Mum up or not.
> 
> Had some unexpected time with Vicky and Elizabeth today. Vick had her obstetrician appointment and as Brett couldn't get there wondered if I could help with Elizabeth. Well by then I was free so wasn't going to knock back that option! A very happy little girl. Insisted on taking her bag with her and when she was ready to go started to head off then stopped, thought headed in one direction stopped again and rapidly moved somewhere else. A sound of great satisfaction- she had found the bag to take back. I started to ask but I think she actiually started looking before I asked if she ahd forgotten something.
> Tomorrow night tea with them all and maybe Sunday for a few hours. They need a new washing machine and rather hard to concentrate when checking that one little girl is nearby and not messing things up.


Glad your mum is moving around well, have they given her medication for the reflux? That was a bonus having time with Elizabeth, then again on Sunday. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> It won't be long before I head to the airport! Next time you hear from me, I'll be in Defiance, OH!


Have a safe, hassle free journey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


What wonderful work they do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad your mum is moving around well, have they given her medication for the reflux? That was a bonus having time with Elizabeth, then again on Sunday. :sm24:


Yes- but doesn't seem to be helping Also stopped a couple of likely culprits.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


What fun. A lot of thought and work has gone into that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs.


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another wet, miserable day here and we're off to the polling station shortly where DH and I will cancel each other out as our politics are completely opposite! I don't think we will see much of a change when the results come in tomorrow (unfortunately.......oops, political statement...sorry!????) but you never know. I had my doubts as to who to vote for as you don't like to think you are wasting your vote, but there are some I could never vote for. I hope everyone travels safely to KAP and has a wonderful time, I am so jealous! :sm22: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


Very cool. How long before the weather elements ruin them?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are cottage cheese filled crepes in a cream sauce with onions, it's a Ukrainian,Polish or Russian dish that's very popular here


Thanks. That's a new one to me. DH's grandparents came from Poland and grandma made crepes but I don't remember any one saying she made them with that kind of a filling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I bought the pattern for the fish lips heel, but I started reading and couldn't get past the first two pages, way too much measuring and drawing for my taste, but I really like the look of that type of heel much better than a heel flap.


I have it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It won't be long before I head to the airport! Next time you hear from me, I'll be in Defiance, OH!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


Cool! June 10 is knit in public day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum has bad reflux making eating very hard for her. But moving freely. Still looking at moving tomorrow. No further word about the results (as I expected). So will be waiting around tomorrow to find out if I need to pick Mum up or not.
> 
> Had some unexpected time with Vicky and Elizabeth today. Vick had her obstetrician appointment and as Brett couldn't get there wondered if I could help with Elizabeth. Well by then I was free so wasn't going to knock back that option! A very happy little girl. Insisted on taking her bag with her and when she was ready to go started to head off then stopped, thought headed in one direction stopped again and rapidly moved somewhere else. A sound of great satisfaction- she had found the bag to take back. I started to ask but I think she actiually started looking before I asked if she ahd forgotten something.
> Tomorrow night tea with them all and maybe Sunday for a few hours. They need a new washing machine and rather hard to concentrate when checking that one little girl is nearby and not messing things up.


Sorry she has reflux, but good she is moving around so well.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

The FLK heel is easy to do and remember. I'll help you out on that and the Turkish cast on as that's the one I do the most. 

Thank you for the positive feedback on the doll clothes. First time for them. 

Condolences to Grandma Sherry's family. 

Need to get moving so will talk to you all later. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> All good for KAP. X-rays showed everything in place. Doc says most likely what happened was there was scar tissue binding things up, which released, and the sudden freedom caused the muscles to spasm. Now that they are free, they have to strengthen, which is why it feels loose. He did extend my work restrictions for an extra two weeks, which puts me back to work beginning of July.


Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.

I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


Great news Liz! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I bought the pattern for the fish lips heel, but I started reading and couldn't get past the first two pages, way too much measuring and drawing for my taste, but I really like the look of that type of heel much better than a heel flap.


I have the pattern as well, and it does take a while to get through the first time. But after you do it for the first pair of socks, all you will really need is the page with the rows themselves. If using a method where you can try on as you go, you may not need the template, actually (I have heard several people say that). So read through with special attention to the middle part where it talks about the actual heel construction. See what you think.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


Great news!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


Wonderful to hear! Hoping all arrive safely at KAP and praying that Sam will be able to regain strength. Looking forward to pictures and updates. 
I have air conditioning, a bit pricey and not done yet, as there was a leak in the system and Puron refill of 8 gallons. The specialist has put dye in the system, visible with UV type glasses, and now we wait for it to go down again so he can come and see with his special glasses where the leak is, then we talk about how to replace or repair the leaking part. Was told it could be 3 months or so before the AC goes down again so we are playing a waiting game. Nonetheless, with 100 F temps I am glad that it is functioning again..as are Molly and Katy. 
Study for PALS today as Saturday is the test and pass off, but hope to also start a bottom up knitted knocker.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Stop thinking of it as a cast on- or you expect it to have some similarity to what you are used to doing but it bears no resemblance. The easiest I find is the Turkish (and what method are you using much harder on double pointers than magic loop). My workshop teaches figure of 8 but Turkish is easier. Simply wrap the yarn round two needles (either 2 or the 2 tips of the circular). Work the top stitches and then turn it round and work the bottom with a different needle. One lot is the top and the other the sole of the sock. If working with DPNs you will need to transfer them onto 2 or 3 more needles-if 2 more half on one needle and 1/4 on the other 2. If 4 more then 1/4 stitches on each needle. In each case of course you have one spare that is the actual knitting.


I use Turkish cast on with two circulars and it was fiddly at first, but then anything new feels fiddly to me. I prefer it over all the others I've tried. I did like crochet cast on until I learned Turkish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


Terrific! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. That's a new one to me. DH's grandparents came from Poland and grandma made crepes but I don't remember any one saying she made them with that kind of a filling.


I've only had crepes with cream cheese but those sound great and would be less expensive, too! Love onions too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry she has reflux, but good she is moving around so well.


Ditto. I hope the results are as expected and she is all clear.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


 :sm24: Excellent news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's to the AC holding out at least for the worst days and an easy fix when the leak is found, Joyce. I made quite a few knitted knockers some years ago and find them easy and rewarding. Good for using up bits and bobs too. Good luck with the test!

Well, I think I've taken up a whole page! I got the armhole and neckline bands done on the vest, so now need to weave in ends and block lightly and sew on buttons. It's been a long time since I did a pattern I didn't write and I found interpreting it difficult... I had to make way too many notes for my taste. And I think it is a little larger than I wanted, though I got gauge and made the size that was a half inch smaller than my bust size. We'll see after it's all done. I like it but would probably not make it again.

I think I will do the quilt binding next and then get the hat done. I have a few more patterns that need finishing too. Slowly but surely, I plan to make progress!

Safe travels to all and I'm looking forward to pictures from this weekend, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this works. It's nearly 16 minutes long- but brilliant to see Maggie Smith, as herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like her. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie and I are on our way after a couple delays this morning. Does sleeping in count as a proper delay?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


What fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey hey everybody, I'm so far behind(sang to the tune of the monkeys theme). Lol!
Well Marla and I got to Ohio yesterday afternoon and passed out. Lol
We stopped at the Amana Colonies Tuesday, it was really cool, of course we went to the woolen mill, and low and behold, they had a line of yarns, what brand of yarns you ask, Brown Sheep Wool. :sm06: :sm16: 
Lol oh well.
So Jeanette and those coming today, well be here to greet you, more or less. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are on our way after a couple delays this morning. Does sleeping in count as a proper delay?


I would say so, and a justifiable delay. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad your mum is moving around well, have they given her medication for the reflux? That was a bonus having time with Elizabeth, then again on Sunday. :sm24:


From me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, how fun to have time with Elizabeth, she sounds darling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful to hear! Hoping all arrive safely at KAP and praying that Sam will be able to regain strength. Looking forward to pictures and updates.
> I have air conditioning, a bit pricey and not done yet, as there was a leak in the system and Puron refill of 8 gallons. The specialist has put dye in the system, visible with UV type glasses, and now we wait for it to go down again so he can come and see with his special glasses where the leak is, then we talk about how to replace or repair the leaking part. Was told it could be 3 months or so before the AC goes down again so we are playing a waiting game. Nonetheless, with 100 F temps I am glad that it is functioning again..as are Molly and Katy.
> Study for PALS today as Saturday is the test and pass off, but hope to also start a bottom up knitted knocker.


Hoping for the best with the Air Conditioning- I am glad we seldom have such temperatures. Summer has really started. (in the north)


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> It won't be long before I head to the airport! Next time you hear from me, I'll be in Defiance, OH!


Yay! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Stop thinking of it as a cast on- or you expect it to have some similarity to what you are used to doing but it bears no resemblance. The easiest I find is the Turkish (and what method are you using much harder on double pointers than magic loop). My workshop teaches figure of 8 but Turkish is easier. Simply wrap the yarn round two needles (either 2 or the 2 tips of the circular). Work the top stitches and then turn it round and work the bottom with a different needle. One lot is the top and the other the sole of the sock. If working with DPNs you will need to transfer them onto 2 or 3 more needles-if 2 more half on one needle and 1/4 on the other 2. If 4 more then 1/4 stitches on each needle. In each case of course you have one spare that is the actual knitting.


I think I'm going to need to look up a video on that one


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> So many people love it but I don't. Hate all the extra pages and find it hard to see the stitches that are meant to be so easy to see. I do a short row heel with wraps. Have you seen my workshop?- access through the kp link under my posts.


I'll check out


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


Yay on the good news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very cool. How long before the weather elements ruin them?


They do seem to last quite a while but I have to say some off them are so beautifully knit that there is no way I would tie them up outside


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are on our way after a couple delays this morning. Does sleeping in count as a proper delay?


Absolutely proper!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


That is good news Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are on our way after a couple delays this morning. Does sleeping in count as a proper delay?


Safe journey Caren at least you won't feel tired while driving ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Slow moving with road work, but getting there


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Safe journey Caren at least you won't feel tired while driving ????


Thank you. We will switch driving about every two hours, until the last leg that is all Jamie's ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Absolutely proper!


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I bought the pattern for the fish lips heel, but I started reading and couldn't get past the first two pages, way too much measuring and drawing for my taste, but I really like the look of that type of heel much better than a heel flap.


Did you check out the heel in Margaret's (Darowil)toe up workshop? It turns out really nice & no measuring, just follow the pattern. The link is under her posts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> What is a dandelion bar?


It's a 2 X2 inch block of stuff about 2 feet wide embedded with herbicide that kills dandelions, you just drag it over the grass. I dragged it over wherever I saw dandelions, if I did my whole yard I would still be out there???? I try to keep them down as they are so hard to dig from the garden & Berry patch. There is a 1/2 section of pasture to the west of us that has lots & they keep blowing into the yard.????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you check out the heel in Margaret's (Darowil)toe up workshop? It turns out really nice & no measuring, just follow the pattern. The link is under her posts


Just found it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey hey everybody, I'm so far behind(sang to the tune of the monkeys theme). Lol!
> Well Marla and I got to Ohio yesterday afternoon and passed out. Lol
> We stopped at the Amana Colonies Tuesday, it was really cool, of course we went to the woolen mill, and low and behold, they had a line of yarns, what brand of yarns you ask, Brown Sheep Wool. :sm06: :sm16:
> Lol oh well.
> So Jeanette and those coming today, well be here to greet you, more or less. :sm11:


We will see you in a few hours then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What are sneakers Bonnie all I can visualise are smelly shoes in a pan ????
> 
> Ahh now I know , much more tastier than smelly trainers


The Unkrainian name is nalysnky, but locally they are called sneakers. The ladies who cater even occasionally make them for weddings, what a lot of work to make enough for that???? I will post the recipe if anyone is interested, the ones online are diffferent than what we make locally


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


That's good news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Having to have a learners liscence for months before a drivers is a new thing here, when I was young, you could write learners & then go right away for the drivers. They've also brought in some restrictions about new drivers too, how many passengers they can have, 0 tolerance for booze & I heard also thinking of no driving between midnight & 6 am but there were protests about that as some have jobs so I'm not sure if that's happpened.


And I got my licence the same day I tried my driving test.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I use Turkish cast on with two circulars and it was fiddly at first, but then anything new feels fiddly to me. I prefer it over all the others I've tried. I did like crochet cast on until I learned Turkish.


I find casting on very fiddly, I use DPNs, but once that's done I'm off. I much prefer toe up now that I've mastered it, I never used to get the toe cast off neat enough to suit me.
I also bought the Fishlips heel pattern but as Nikki said, was intimidated by the huge number of pages. 
I really like how Margaret's heel pattern comes together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, good luck with your studies & exam. Great that the A/C is up & runnng, hopefully the leak is easily fixed. Good the A/C units are no longer filled with freon as breathing that stuff is very bad, 

Safe travels everyone. Can't wait to see pictures.

Sam, I hope you are up for the invasionðð

Margaret, the GKs are so much more fun when they are old enough to entertain us. Elizabeth sounds like she's keeping you entertained 

Another beautiful day here,to be 27C/81F. I should be outside painting but GD will be here shortly & I don't want "help"ðð

I just took a photo of my recipe from a cook book I received because our typing class in Grad 12 did all the typing to send the printer. The book was put out as a fund raiser for the local Catholic Church

It says 1/2 cup cream in the sauce but you need .1 cup, not sure if it was a typo???? But the sauce needs to cover the crepes. The first time I made them, DS said, this isn't right, his inlaws made more sauce & they are better


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes but I don't need it on my garden. :sm03: :sm03: :sm25: :sm25:


There's nothing worse that smelling cat pee when you've got mulch on the garden and you water on a hot day--yuck.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, good luck with your studies & exam. Great that the A/C is up & runnng, hopefully the leak is easily fixed. Good the A/C units are no longer filled with freon as breathing that stuff is very bad,
> 
> Safe travels everyone. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Making headway after seeing some scary driving going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have caught up on here with my morning cuppa. Travel safe everyone and big hugs to Sam., I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger.
> 
> I have finished my first Marianna Mel top down.....very easy and well written pattern. I dont think this one will fit Penelope but if not then Serena can have it for her baby born doll. I am going to do a long sleeve one next.


Lovely top.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Both outfits are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was on Facebook in one of the King Arthur Flour posts. Give me a http://blog.kingarthurflour.com/2015/03/10/flourless-chocolate-truffle-cake/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=content&utm_medium=social
> 
> See if this works. Yay. It did. I'm on my phone so wasn't sure it would.


This sounds really good. I've printed it out for my SIL whose sister needs food gluten free. She'll love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi to all!
> Hope everyone has safe travels going to KAP, and a wonderful time there.
> Sending prayers to Marilyn and her DH.
> I have just caught up as DF got quite ill last week, was fighting having to be hospitalized. Finally relented but passed away last Friday. He was 2 months short of his 90th birthday and was in good health until recently.
> ...


Condolences on the loss of your dear father.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are cottage cheese filled crepes in a cream sauce with onions, it's a Ukrainian,Polish or Russian dish that's very popular here


I was thinking running shoes :sm06: Can we have the recipe? It sounds delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The yarn bombing knitters have been at it again down at the Victorian pier and sea front at Saltburn which is a lovely little coastal town not far from me . They have been yarn bombing for about the last 5 years , had the Olympics theme , Queens birthday , Alice in wonderland , sea theme and this year it's all things Yorkshire here is a little sample


Such a great thing to do and I see lots of interesting knitting. It must be fun to go along and see what's there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another wet, miserable day here and we're off to the polling station shortly where DH and I will cancel each other out as our politics are completely opposite! I don't think we will see much of a change when the results come in tomorrow (unfortunately.......oops, political statement...sorry!????) but you never know. I had my doubts as to who to vote for as you don't like to think you are wasting your vote, but there are some I could never vote for. I hope everyone travels safely to KAP and has a wonderful time, I am so jealous! :sm22: :sm06:


I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great news Liz! :sm24:


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great news!


Yes, I'm happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yay on the good news!


Thanks everyone for the thumbs up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, you must be very proud of Brandon, Yale or Harvard are prestige colleges.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, lovely that you and Jamie can share driving and KAP together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

In traffic jam for more than an hour now. Major delays ð³ð±


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, you must be very proud of Brandon, Yale or Harvard are prestige colleges.


Yes, we are so proud of him. My other great nephew, Harry, is also very clever but he's still in high school. I don't know what his plans are for the future. He turns 16 next week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jamie managed to post this in an old KTP, so I have moved it.

"Bathroom selfie first stop of the day YAY"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> In traffic jam for more than an hour now. Major delays ð³ð±


Oh no . I start muttering if I'm stuck in traffic for 10 minutes can't begin to think what I would do if I was still stuck there 50 minutes later , give up and walk ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you wrote this on monday and now it is thursday - so much for me keeping up very well. nothing sounds good - and i really don't get hungry. i've been eating meatballs, applesauce, two dippy eggs on a medium size pancake. needless to say - i have lost another six pounds. the doctor is ordering something to give me an appetite - we'll see how that works. there is not a lot of stamina here - up and down.
ever onward and upward hopefully. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Sam! How are you feeling today? Have you been able to eat and keep it down?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you wrote this on monday and now it is thursday - so much for me keeping up very well. nothing sounds good - and i really don't get hungry. i've been eating meatballs, applesauce, two dippy eggs on a medium size pancake. needless to say - i have lost another six pounds. the doctor is ordering something to give me an appetite - we'll see how that works. there is not a lot of stamina here - up and down.
> ever onward and upward hopefully. --- sam


Oh Sam, if only we could all donate some weight to you! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you wrote this on monday and now it is thursday - so much for me keeping up very well. nothing sounds good - and i really don't get hungry. i've been eating meatballs, applesauce, two dippy eggs on a medium size pancake. needless to say - i have lost another six pounds. the doctor is ordering something to give me an appetite - we'll see how that works. there is not a lot of stamina here - up and down.
> ever onward and upward hopefully. --- sam


So sorry to hear your appetite is gone. Sounds like you need something like Ensure or Boost to sip on during the day. Are you on vitamin supplements? I hope so. Sounds like you need some B12 and C for sure. I am worried as to your health and hope you don't overdo in this coming week.

So sorry for the traffic jam..most frustrating. Is it because of construction on the road or an accident? Prayers for you for a safe journey and continually for Sam to get his appetite and health back.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha hah haha thank you ???????????????????? ya I'd just said to mom that I'd posted on the wrong KTP



KateB said:


> Jamie managed to post this in an old KTP, so I have moved it.
> 
> "Bathroom selfie first stop of the day YAY"


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

FINALLY back up to normal speed and getting close to out of new York YAY fun story to tell


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Mom says Gum lots and lots of gum



Swedenme said:


> Oh no . I start muttering if I'm stuck in traffic for 10 minutes can't begin to think what I would do if I was still stuck there 50 minutes later , give up and walk ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Unkrainian name is nalysnky, but locally they are called sneakers. The ladies who cater even occasionally make them for weddings, what a lot of work to make enough for that???? I will post the recipe if anyone is interested, the ones online are diffferent than what we make locally


Would love to have the recipe Bonnie- sounds like a savoury version of Blinsky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, good luck with your studies & exam. Great that the A/C is up & runnng, hopefully the leak is easily fixed. Good the A/C units are no longer filled with freon as breathing that stuff is very bad,
> 
> Safe travels everyone. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> ...


Downloaded it- thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Sam, if only we could all donate some weight to you! :sm16: :sm09:


If only that were possible!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Unkrainian name is nalysnky, but locally they are called sneakers. The ladies who cater even occasionally make them for weddings, what a lot of work to make enough for that???? I will post the recipe if anyone is interested, the ones online are diffferent than what we make locally


Yes please, I would love the recipe.

Thanks - I see you've posted it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just arrived at Sam's. But haven't seen him yet. I will pas along hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just arrived at Sam's. But haven't seen him yet. I will pas along hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

85 miles to Cleveland f :sm24:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have just arrived at Sam's. But haven't seen him yet. I will pas along hugs.


Awesomeness


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Liz, just want to add my words to all the others. So glad all your tests came back good. 

My family had decided to try Thursday night get togethers for dinner at an outside restaurant. Last week it was a seafood one near Minnehaha falls, and tonight we are meeting at Sand Castle near Lake Nokomis. Our 85 F temp today makes swimming a possibility. I am packed to go to hang out with grandson at 8am tomorrow. Soon as daughter gets back we will leave for the lake. Temps near 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some good ones (funnies) from mjs:

THE PHILOSOPHY OF AMBIGUITY, THE IDIOSYNCRASIES OF ENGLISH

The main reason that Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live.
I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, 'where's the self- help section?' she said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose.
What if there were no hypothetical questions?
If a deaf person signs swear words, does his mother wash his hands with soap?
If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?
Is there another word for synonym?
Where do forest rangers go to 'get away from it all?'
What do you do when you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant?
If a parsley farmer is sued, can they garnish his wages?
Why do they lock gas station bathrooms are they afraid someone will clean them?
If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?
Can vegetarians eat animal crackers?
If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent?
Why do they put Braille on the drive-through bank machines?
How do they get deer to cross the road only at those yellow road signs?
What was the best thing before sliced bread?
One nice thing about egotists: they don't talk about other people.
Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?
How is it possible to have a civil war?
If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?
Whose cruel idea was it for the word 'lisp' to have 's' in it?
Why are hemorrhoids called 'hemorrhoids' instead of 'assteroids'?
Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot at them?
Why is there an expiration date on sour cream?
If you spin an oriental person in a circle three times, do they become disoriented?
Can an atheist get insurance against acts of god?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bob and I have made it to Defiance and are waiting to hear from Kathy about dinner!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no . I start muttering if I'm stuck in traffic for 10 minutes can't begin to think what I would do if I was still stuck there 50 minutes later , give up and walk ????


I agree. Not many traffic jams here????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Sam, if only we could all donate some weight to you! :sm16: :sm09:


Wouldn't that be nice, we'd all be better????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom says Gum lots and lots of gum


How far is it for you? Safe travels & hopefully no more delays


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, just want to add my words to all the others. So glad all your tests came back good.
> 
> My family had decided to try Thursday night get togethers for dinner at an outside restaurant. Last week it was a seafood one near Minnehaha falls, and tonight we are meeting at Sand Castle near Lake Nokomis. Our 85 F temp today makes swimming a possibility. I am packed to go to hang out with grandson at 8am tomorrow. Soon as daughter gets back we will leave for the lake. Temps near 100 tomorrow.


Have fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some good ones (funnies) from mjs:
> 
> THE PHILOSOPHY OF AMBIGUITY, THE IDIOSYNCRASIES OF ENGLISH
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Liz, just want to add my words to all the others. So glad all your tests came back good.
> 
> My family had decided to try Thursday night get togethers for dinner at an outside restaurant. Last week it was a seafood one near Minnehaha falls, and tonight we are meeting at Sand Castle near Lake Nokomis. Our 85 F temp today makes swimming a possibility. I am packed to go to hang out with grandson at 8am tomorrow. Soon as daughter gets back we will leave for the lake. Temps near 100 tomorrow.


Hope you have a lovely time at the lake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bob and I have made it to Defiance and are waiting to hear from Kathy about dinner!


Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Liz, just want to add my words to all the others. So glad all your tests came back good.
> 
> My family had decided to try Thursday night get togethers for dinner at an outside restaurant. Last week it was a seafood one near Minnehaha falls, and tonight we are meeting at Sand Castle near Lake Nokomis. Our 85 F temp today makes swimming a possibility. I am packed to go to hang out with grandson at 8am tomorrow. Soon as daughter gets back we will leave for the lake. Temps near 100 tomorrow.


Outside restaurants and 85f temperatures sound wonderful. I'll pass on the swimming though! Enjoy your trip to the lake.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Bonnie. It sounds very simple though I'll have to see if I can find dry curd cheese. If not, I wonder if ricotta might work?

Everyone be safe & have fun at Sam's. Lots of gentle hugs coming to you all. Sam, I hope your appetite returns. Maybe seeing all the good food this weekend will help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> There's nothing worse that smelling cat pee when you've got mulch on the garden and you water on a hot day--yuck.


We have trees here that smell like it when they get wet (also the ones that make me sneeze). :sm25:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Downloaded it- thanks Bonnie!


Me too. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, just want to add my words to all the others. So glad all your tests came back good.
> 
> My family had decided to try Thursday night get togethers for dinner at an outside restaurant. Last week it was a seafood one near Minnehaha falls, and tonight we are meeting at Sand Castle near Lake Nokomis. Our 85 F temp today makes swimming a possibility. I am packed to go to hang out with grandson at 8am tomorrow. Soon as daughter gets back we will leave for the lake. Temps near 100 tomorrow.


Thank you. Thursday night get togethers sound like fun Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, take it easy this weekend while everyone is there. Let them pamper you and relax and enjoy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How far is it for you? Safe travels & hopefully no more delays


Close to 600 miles, not really too bad. 559 miles. We have about an hour more driving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, enjoy the lake, sounds green and peaceful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are on our way after a couple delays this morning. Does sleeping in count as a proper delay?


Sure does.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure does.


Yippee !!!! About 40 mikes to go ð¤ð¤ð


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is looking at lake Nokomis. Minnesota is known as the state of 10,000 lakes (actually there are more.) The twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul have several beautiful lakes within the city limits.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Bonnie. It sounds very simple though I'll have to see if I can find dry curd cheese. If not, I wonder if ricotta might work?
> 
> Everyone be safe & have fun at Sam's. Lots of gentle hugs coming to you all. Sam, I hope your appetite returns. Maybe seeing all the good food this weekend will help.


I've used regular cottage cheese, I just put it in a colander & drain really well. I've never had ricotta cheese so I don't know how it would work

I didn't say if you are going to freeze any, don't put the sauce on until you go to cook them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Here is looking at lake Nokomis. Minnesota is known as the state of 10,000 lakes (actually there are more.) The twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul have several beautiful lakes within the city limits.


It looks beautiful there


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've used regular cottage cheese, I just put it in a colander & drain really well. I've never had ricotta cheese so I don't know how it would work
> 
> I didn't say if you are going to freeze any, don't put the sauce on until you go to cook them


Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Unkrainian name is nalysnky, but locally they are called sneakers. The ladies who cater even occasionally make them for weddings, what a lot of work to make enough for that???? I will post the recipe if anyone is interested, the ones online are diffferent than what we make locally


Please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, good luck with your studies & exam. Great that the A/C is up & runnng, hopefully the leak is easily fixed. Good the A/C units are no longer filled with freon as breathing that stuff is very bad,
> 
> Safe travels everyone. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> ...


Is that one cup, or point one cup?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> This sounds really good. I've printed it out for my SIL whose sister needs food gluten free. She'll love it.


There are 2 gluten free pages on Facebook that I follow as I have several friends who are gluten free. One is Gluten Free Easily and the other is Gluten Free On A Shoestring.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, nice pic.
Tami, thank you I'll try and find them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Here is looking at lake Nokomis. Minnesota is known as the state of 10,000 lakes (actually there are more.) The twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul have several beautiful lakes within the city limits.


It looks beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is that one cup, or point one cup?


1 cup


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good news on the xrays. Enjoy your visit at the KAP. I'm so jealous of all of you attending.
> 
> I had my appointment with oncologist yesterday and my CT scan is clear. Don't need another for a year. The only thing I do need is a puffer so have to visit my doctor to get a prescription.


That is wonderful news! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I are on our way after a couple delays this morning. Does sleeping in count as a proper delay?


Looking good there ladies. Have a wonderful weekend. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think you wrote this on monday and now it is thursday - so much for me keeping up very well. nothing sounds good - and i really don't get hungry. i've been eating meatballs, applesauce, two dippy eggs on a medium size pancake. needless to say - i have lost another six pounds. the doctor is ordering something to give me an appetite - we'll see how that works. there is not a lot of stamina here - up and down.
> ever onward and upward hopefully. --- sam


Oh dear, sorry to hear you have lost more weight. I hope the something that the doctor ordered does work and you get your appetite back. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Here is looking at lake Nokomis. Minnesota is known as the state of 10,000 lakes (actually there are more.) The twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul have several beautiful lakes within the city limits.


That looks lovely. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

machriste said:


> Here is looking at lake Nokomis. Minnesota is known as the state of 10,000 lakes (actually there are more.) The twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul have several beautiful lakes within the city limits.


Pretty!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

4:00 am, up and getting ready to hit the road. Hoping to be on my way by five, want to try to miss Chicago traffic.

Edit: hitting the road! 4:45!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> 4:00 am, up and getting ready to hit the road. Hoping to be on my way by five, want to try to miss Chicago traffic.
> 
> Edit: hitting the road! 4:45!


Good luck on missing the traffic Nikki , safe travels and I know you will have a wonderful time
I think it's very brave of you going to meet everyone for the first time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristie, nice pic.
> Tami, thank you I'll try and find them.


I will see if I can tag you on Facebook on both of them. Then all you have to do is click on like and they will keep showing up in your newsfeed


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 1 cup


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Here is looking at lake Nokomis. Minnesota is known as the state of 10,000 lakes (actually there are more.) The twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul have several beautiful lakes within the city limits.


Looks so beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been out much of the day. Went out to get something for Mum then the hospital rang to say she could be taken to the other hospital. So took went and got her and took her there. Spent some time there and left in time to get back Vicks for tea. Much to my amazement she was already there. Elizabeth had been sick so Vicky took the day off. By the time we got there she seemed fine- When she was going to bed I gave her a goodnight cuddle then Maryanne asked if she could have a cuddle. Some thought went into this before she got a nod. So a cuddle for Maryanne. Then I said can Grandad have a cuddle? She pointed to him which I took to mean yes so took her over stood on him and said we have to wake him up. But figured he would like to wake up to be able to give her a willing cuddle.

I Have caught up here and am now heading off to bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There are 2 gluten free pages on Facebook that I follow as I have several friends who are gluten free. One is Gluten Free Easily and the other is Gluten Free On A Shoestring.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is wonderful news! :sm24:


Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like a good day. Never too many cuddles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been out much of the day. Went out to get something for Mum then the hospital rang to say she could be taken to the other hospital. So took went and got her and took her there. Spent some time there and left in time to get back Vicks for tea. Much to my amazement she was already there. Elizabeth had been sick so Vicky took the day off. By the time we got there she seemed fine- When she was going to bed I gave her a goodnight cuddle then Maryanne asked if she could have a cuddle. Some thought went into this before she got a nod. So a cuddle for Maryanne. Then I said can Grandad have a cuddle? She pointed to him which I took to mean yes so took her over stood on him and said we have to wake him up. But figured he would like to wake up to be able to give her a willing cuddle.
> 
> I Have caught up here and am now heading off to bed.


I am glad E is starting to include her Grandad in her circle!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

What do you think of my curly laces , not sure what I'm going to do with the top I'm knitting so decided to mess about with some yarn and make the sneakers a bit more girly


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of my curly laces , not sure what I'm going to do with the top I'm knitting so decided to mess about with some yarn and make the sneakers a bit more girly


Sonja, they are adorable. Some little girl will look sweet in those.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, they are adorable. Some little girl will look sweet in those.


Thank you Liz. I've scrubbed my kitchen from top to bottom including the oven which I'm ashamed to say was a right mess so now I'm treating myself to coffee cake and some knitting


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of my curly laces , not sure what I'm going to do with the top I'm knitting so decided to mess about with some yarn and make the sneakers a bit more girly


I think they look great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm just back from track & field day for the GKs, it should have been postponed but apparently thry won't do that anymore???? It rained so much everyone was soaked, my " waterproof coat" even soaked through. The only bonus is at least it's not too cold, 20C/68F. I just looked at the weather & there's even a tornado watch????Perfect day to be outside with a bunch if kids.

Sonja, your booties are very cute.

I talked with my friend in town, she wants to attend the midnight madness she at the local greenhouse, she'll let me know at suppertime. I don't need anything but might go for something to do.

I need to get my house cleaned up again, seems lately that's all I do. But at the moment I feel more like curling up on the couch


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm just back from track & field day for the GKs, it should have been postponed but apparently thry won't do that anymore???? It rained so much everyone was soaked, my " waterproof coat" even soaked through. The only bonus is at least it's not too cold, 20C/68F. I just looked at the weather & there's even a tornado watch????Perfect day to be outside with a bunch if kids.
> 
> Sonja, your booties are very cute.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and curl up! You've probably got really chilled after being soaked, you need a hot drink and a seat with a hot water bottle to cuddle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm just back from track & field day for the GKs, it should have been postponed but apparently thry won't do that anymore???? It rained so much everyone was soaked, my " waterproof coat" even soaked through. The only bonus is at least it's not too cold, 20C/68F. I just looked at the weather & there's even a tornado watch????Perfect day to be outside with a bunch if kids.
> 
> Sonja, your booties are very cute.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kate and Bonnie 
I know what I would be finding to do at midnight Bonnie sleeping 
Stay on the couch you deserve after getting soaking wet , maybe you will get lucky and the house elves will visit????in your dreams


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of my curly laces , not sure what I'm going to do with the top I'm knitting so decided to mess about with some yarn and make the sneakers a bit more girly


Ringleted ties!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringleted ties!


That's what I was thinking. Aren't they cute? Well done Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's what I was thinking. Aren't they cute? Well done Sonja.


Thank you Mary and Julie I kept seeing pictures of those jelly fish which got me to thinking which is a dangerous thing ???? took a few tries to figure out as I tried knitting them but didn't like how they turned out so tried crochet and finally got the size I wanted which was a good thing as I only have a limited amount of stitches I know


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and Julie I kept seeing pictures of those jelly fish which got me to thinking which is a dangerous thing ???? took a few tries to figure out as I tried knitting them but didn't like how they turned out so tried crochet and finally got the size I wanted which was a good thing as I only have a limited amount of stitches I know


Well I reckon they look really good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A little early- but I have started a new week for us at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-475234-1.html#10919233

hoping to meet up with everyone there, and hopefully soon to have some news from Defiance and the Knit-a-paloosa.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's official! Sam has arrived!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It's official! Sam has arrived!


Woo hoo! Good to see you Sam. Please don't over do it.
Everyone enjoy KAP. I will join in on tomorrow's KTP, just home from the ER myself, but all good. 
Cheers to you all.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Have not been at the tea party for a couple of weeks. Was looking forward to Sam's recipes. They are unique and such a variety. So sorry to hear Sam has been in the hospital. 

Prayers for a speedy recovery. Don't push yourself too soon, too hard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woo hoo! Good to see you Sam. Please don't over do it.
> Everyone enjoy KAP. I will join in on tomorrow's KTP, just home from the ER myself, but all good.
> Cheers to you all.


Hope you are OK, Lynette


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz. I've scrubbed my kitchen from top to bottom including the oven which I'm ashamed to say was a right mess so now I'm treating myself to coffee cake and some knitting


Good for you. Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's official! Sam has arrived!


So nice to see you, Sam. Am I mistaken or has your beard grown!! I see Gwenie behind you. She looks like she's having a good laugh. Gosh, I wish I was there with you. I'll bet you're going to have a great weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woo hoo! Good to see you Sam. Please don't over do it.
> Everyone enjoy KAP. I will join in on tomorrow's KTP, just home from the ER myself, but all good.
> Cheers to you all.


what were you doing in the ER? Next year, you and I should go to KAP. Do you think we can manage it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of my curly laces , not sure what I'm going to do with the top I'm knitting so decided to mess about with some yarn and make the sneakers a bit more girly


They are so cute Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are so cute Sonja! :sm24:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize i looked that bad. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It's official! Sam has arrived!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are one of my favourite cut flowers. I've also got Ammi Mist growing, it's great in bouquets.
> 
> http://www.johnnyseeds.com/flowers/ammi-false-queen-annes-lace/green-mist-ammi-seed-1758.html


I've never seen that before and LOVE it. Must see if it will grow here. The purple variations are nice as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've always thought that was a photo from the 60's because of your "do"???? You look great


It was probably 69 or 70, just before we moved to TX. Wish I had that hair length back.


----------

